# 84 schools in England show NO white British pupils...



## Preacher

Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago

White Genocide in action.


----------



## The Great Goose

I blame transgenders.


----------



## ScienceRocks

It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.


----------



## Moonglow

Matthew said:


> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.


Shhh, you are only scaring them more..


----------



## Preacher

Matthew said:


> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.


True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
Click to expand...



Are you British, Little Flower?


----------



## WillMunny

Don't worry, I'm sure that nation of violently American-hating, muslim-pedophile-enabling white trash, England, will go through mental gymnastics to somehow blame it on Americans and Jews - as English pigs ALWAYS do whenever their Islam national cocksucking backfires on them.  If you read the BBCunt and Guardiabomination, you'll see that deep down, English maggots are America's worst, most psychotic, backstabbing enemy.  I'm one of those "bloody yanks" with a large chunk of Irish ancestry and historically, we had to kick these degenerate English motherfuckers out of BOTH countries by force.

Yes, in my years of international travel, I have been around countless English reprobates and their American-hating angst, random poison and verbal abuse and occasional death threats over my nationality.  I know from experience that subhuman nation of savages is INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized manner whenever they're around a "bloody seppo."  So I want most pommie filth to die of whichever form of cancer is the most painful because that sewer-rat nation's entire "raison d'etre" is spewing hatred of Americans while fellating more muslim cock than an Afghani bacha-bazi boy.


----------



## Unkotare

WillMunny said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure that nation of violently American-hating, muslim-pedophile-enabling white trash, England, will go through mental gymnastics to somehow blame it on Americans and Jews - as English pigs ALWAYS do whenever their Islam national cocksucking backfires on them.  If you read the BBCunt and Guardiabomination, you'll see that deep down, English maggots are America's worst, most psychotic, backstabbing enemy.  I'm one of those "bloody yanks" with a large chunk of Irish ancestry and historically, we had to kick these degenerate English motherfuckers out of BOTH countries by force.
> 
> Yes, in my years of international travel, I have been around countless English reprobates and their American-hating angst, random poison and verbal abuse and occasional death threats over my nationality.  I know from experience that subhuman nation of savages is INCAPABLE of behaving in a civilized manner whenever they're around a "bloody seppo."  So I want most pommie filth to die of whichever form of cancer is the most painful because that sewer-rat nation's entire "raison d'etre" is spewing hatred of Americans while fellating more muslim cock than an Afghani bacha-bazi boy.




Decaf, champ. You're a mummy wrapped too tightly.


----------



## Vikrant

Odium said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
Click to expand...


I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.


----------



## Preacher

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
Click to expand...

Of course you are.


----------



## Vikrant

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
Click to expand...


I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.


----------



## Preacher

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
Click to expand...

You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.


----------



## Vikrant

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
Click to expand...


You are wrong on multiple counts. 

Here is why:

a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
b. I am not English


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
Click to expand...



What exactly is a "Mud" if not a dickless coward like you, loser? If you ever learn to read, take some time to study British History.


----------



## Preacher

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> True that whites are a minority,its also true that England is for ENGLISH people not Pakistani's and Indians and Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on multiple counts.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
> b. I am not English
Click to expand...

You are white therefore the English people are our racial brothers and sisters. Driven out or made a minority and eventually erased from their country.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on multiple counts.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
> b. I am not English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are white therefore the English people are our racial brothers and sisters. ......
Click to expand...



Holy shit, you are one sad, frightened little coward.


----------



## Maggdy

Odium said:


> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.



They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.


----------



## Vikrant

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Pakistanis or Arabs but as far as Indians are concerned, they own England and I am fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on multiple counts.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
> b. I am not English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are white therefore the English people are our racial brothers and sisters. Driven out or made a minority and eventually erased from their country.
Click to expand...


I am Indian. Look at my name. Does it sound like an English name to you?


----------



## Preacher

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on multiple counts.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
> b. I am not English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are white therefore the English people are our racial brothers and sisters. Driven out or made a minority and eventually erased from their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Indian. Look at my name. Does it sound like an English name to you?
Click to expand...

This is a forum its not like people use names that actually go with their race or religion...hell we got a gentile named the Rabbi here!


----------



## Maggdy

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> View attachment 70916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on multiple counts.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
> b. I am not English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are white therefore the English people are our racial brothers and sisters. Driven out or made a minority and eventually erased from their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Indian. Look at my name. Does it sound like an English name to you?
Click to expand...



Pardon me. I can not still identify you. You're an American Indian, or you were born in India of Asian, one Hindu.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.


----------



## Vikrant

Maggdy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate any race and I certainly do not hate my own race.
> 
> 
> 
> You do if you wish for the English people to be driven out of their own country and overtaken as a race by MUDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong on multiple counts.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> a. I do not wish for English people to be driven out of their own land
> b. I am not English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are white therefore the English people are our racial brothers and sisters. Driven out or made a minority and eventually erased from their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Indian. Look at my name. Does it sound like an English name to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me. I can not still identify you. You're an American Indian, or you were born in India of Asian, one Hindu.
Click to expand...


I am a Buddhist now but yes I was a Hindu by birth.


----------



## Phoenall

Maggdy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
Click to expand...







 They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.

 If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.








 Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
Click to expand...

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
Click to expand...

I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
Click to expand...








 VERY DOUBTFUL as many will be like fat andy and living on state handouts while inciting terrorism. They will be demanding bigger and better houses for each of their 4 wives all paid for out of the tax payers pocket.

 IF YOU WANT THEM SO BAD OPEN UP YOUR HOME AND INVITE THEM TO STAY THERE, THEN PAY FOR ALL THEIR NEEDS WHILE THEY PLOT TO RAPE YOUR WIFE AND DAUGHTER IN THE NAME OF ISLAM.

AS A NATION WE ARE FULL AND WE CANT TAKE ANYMORE IN THIS IS WHY WE HAVE NO HOUSING OR WATER FOR THE PEOPLE ALREADY HERE.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Matthew said:


> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.



sounds like you support segregation


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
Click to expand...






 When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY DOUBTFUL as many will be like fat andy and living on state handouts while inciting terrorism. They will be demanding bigger and better houses for each of their 4 wives all paid for out of the tax payers pocket.
> 
> IF YOU WANT THEM SO BAD OPEN UP YOUR HOME AND INVITE THEM TO STAY THERE, THEN PAY FOR ALL THEIR NEEDS WHILE THEY PLOT TO RAPE YOUR WIFE AND DAUGHTER IN THE NAME OF ISLAM.
> 
> AS A NATION WE ARE FULL AND WE CANT TAKE ANYMORE IN THIS IS WHY WE HAVE NO HOUSING OR WATER FOR THE PEOPLE ALREADY HERE.
Click to expand...

My muslim friends and I are pissing ourselves laughing at you.


----------



## irosie91

how do the brits  DEFINE    "white"


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
Click to expand...



Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.

It is not a plus.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
Click to expand...



Are you British?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
Click to expand...

The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
Click to expand...


No, why do you ask?


----------



## Esmeralda

Matthew said:


> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.


Good point.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
Click to expand...



How the hell do you know what British people think then?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.
Click to expand...


I can see that.

Hell consider how much of a contribution it is to the economy to force a child into prostitution.

Let to her own devices, that little lazy moocher would likely just let her parents support her worthless ass, for YEARS.

Now, thanks to forced sexual slavery, her ass is supporting other people.

Greatly increasing her contribution to the economy and turning her from a non-worker to a wealth producing worker.

Multiply that by hundreds or thousands, and you get a significant economic factor.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
Click to expand...



Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, and I know that the myth of "jobs Americans/Britons won't do" is complete and total bullshit.


----------



## Esmeralda

According to the Schools Census there were *3,117* maintained secondary schools in England in 2006.

And that's just the secondary schools and just England.


There are 24,372  total schools in England, just England.  That means .0034 of all the schools in England are all black.  However, probably the statistic of 84 refers to all of the UK.  So, the fact is that 84 British schools is a_* very,  very *_low number.

Number of schools, teachers and students in England - Publications - GOV.UK


----------



## Esmeralda

Odium said:


> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.


Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

New EU migrants add £5bn to UK, report says - BBC News

UK gains £20bn from European migrants, UCL economists reveal

Recent immigrants to UK 'make net contribution' - BBC News

EU migrants pay £20bn more in taxes than they receive - FT.com

Positive economic impact of UK immigration from the European Union: new evidence

Where do you recidivists anticipate we will maake up the shortfall when you heve kicked them all out. ?

Here is another inconvenient FACT.

Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU

Britons claiming benefits across EU 'outnumber immigrants getting welfare in the UK'

Of course there is no economic case. Its just racism. Why not just be honest about it ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> New EU migrants add £5bn to UK, report says - BBC News
> 
> UK gains £20bn from European migrants, UCL economists reveal
> 
> Recent immigrants to UK 'make net contribution' - BBC News
> 
> EU migrants pay £20bn more in taxes than they receive - FT.com
> 
> Positive economic impact of UK immigration from the European Union: new evidence
> 
> Where do you recidivists anticipate we will maake up the shortfall when you heve kicked them all out. ?
> 
> Here is another inconvenient FACT.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> Britons claiming benefits across EU 'outnumber immigrants getting welfare in the UK'
> 
> Of course there is no economic case. Its just racism. Why not just be honest about it ?


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to do when 90% of the human race is non-white.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
Click to expand...


how do you people define  "white"?     or, for that matter  "nonwhite"


----------



## Preacher

Esmeralda said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
Click to expand...


Facts are facts
White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project


----------



## Preacher




----------



## Preacher

About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project


----------



## irosie91

Odium said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
Click to expand...


how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
Click to expand...


Arguing semantics does not challenge reality.


----------



## irosie91

Odium said:


> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project



the idiot speaker------seems to IMAGINE that  british vs  "other ethnic groups"----is the same as    "british   vs    NON-WHITE"      do you brits know of any 'ethnic minorities'
in  England-----that are what anthropologists call   "WHITE"  by race?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Odium said:


> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project


You are hysterical. You quote fascist loons as "facts". You really need help.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguing semantics does not challenge reality.
Click to expand...


If you cannot NAME the reality------your comment has no meaning at all.    -----
the very basis of science is the  ability to DESCRIBE---in words----the phenomenon
under study.       -----all true-----even the science of medicine starts with GROSS ANATOMY---------if you cannot DEFINE----THE NOSE------you get nowhere in describing its possible pathologies.       I will make this simple-----are people from southeast asia-----in your learned view -----largely "white"   or  "non-white"      how about the people called   "arabs" ??    "jews"?    or for that matter   "ITALIANS"?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot speaker------seems to IMAGINE that  british vs  "other ethnic groups"----is the same as    "british   vs    NON-WHITE"      do you brits know of any 'ethnic minorities'
> in  England-----that are what anthropologists call   "WHITE"  by race?
Click to expand...

I dont know how the OP defines white but the standard UK fascist defines white as british anglo saxon. That means any kind of foreigner from any country is inferior, mainly because Britain beat them in a war 400 years ago.
Americans would be ok if they derive from anglo saxon but any from italian, spanish or other sources are outside the tent.   
Basically they hate anybody that doesnt look like themselves. And Poles as well.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguing semantics does not challenge reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot NAME the reality------your comment has no meaning at all.    -----
> the very basis of science is the  ability to DESCRIBE---in words----the phenomenon
> under study.       -----all true-----even the science of medicine starts with GROSS ANATOMY---------if you cannot DEFINE----THE NOSE------you get nowhere in describing its possible pathologies.       I will make this simple-----are people from southeast asia-----in your learned view -----largely "white"   or  "non-white"      how about the people called   "arabs" ??    "jews"?    or for that matter   "ITALIANS"?
Click to expand...



I never claimed to be a scientist.

But that does not mean that I cannot generally pick a White Person out of a crowd of "non white" people.

YOur desire to argue semantics does not challenge the reality of the topic.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot speaker------seems to IMAGINE that  british vs  "other ethnic groups"----is the same as    "british   vs    NON-WHITE"      do you brits know of any 'ethnic minorities'
> in  England-----that are what anthropologists call   "WHITE"  by race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how the OP defines white but the standard UK fascist defines white as british anglo saxon. That means any kind of foreigner from any country is inferior, mainly because Britain beat them in a war 400 years ago.
> Americans would be ok if they derive from anglo saxon but any from italian, spanish or other sources are outside the tent.
> Basically they hate anybody that doesnt look like themselves. And Poles as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot speaker------seems to IMAGINE that  british vs  "other ethnic groups"----is the same as    "british   vs    NON-WHITE"      do you brits know of any 'ethnic minorities'
> in  England-----that are what anthropologists call   "WHITE"  by race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how the OP defines white but the standard UK fascist defines white as british anglo saxon. That means any kind of foreigner from any country is inferior, mainly because Britain beat them in a war 400 years ago.
> Americans would be ok if they derive from anglo saxon but any from italian, spanish or other sources are outside the tent.
> Basically they hate anybody that doesnt look like themselves. And Poles as well.
Click to expand...


yes----I grew up in an American town --(north-east)  like that----my town boasted
PRE-REVOLUTIONARY war ------Episcopalians.        Italians were WOPS----anything that used Spanish as a language were  SPICS --------Jews were barely human and-----blacks did not even get to walk the sidewalks.     For anyone interested-----ANTHROPOLOGISTS call ------most persons of south east Asia---
like  GANDHI-----caucasion     (fancy for white)     Also  'arabs'  -----mostly caucasion------geneticists note considerable mixture with persons from sub-sahara----fancy talk  "NEGROID"  ------lots of native americans   -----roots in ASIA----
"mongoloid"   ---------I is a jooo-----joos is of non-determined origin, species and
genus       For the record------Irish were  "micks"-----or sometimes  "shanty town"---
BUT----I think they were  "white"  -----sorta.    hubby is a jooooo----of middle eastern
ancestry (or ethnic group ---or species--or whatever)     He attended school in London------for several years and his professor------in a verbal recommendation ---
to another prof -----described him as    <get this>    "BROWN BUT DECENT"


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot speaker------seems to IMAGINE that  british vs  "other ethnic groups"----is the same as    "british   vs    NON-WHITE"      do you brits know of any 'ethnic minorities'
> in  England-----that are what anthropologists call   "WHITE"  by race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how the OP defines white but the standard UK fascist defines white as british anglo saxon. That means any kind of foreigner from any country is inferior, mainly because Britain beat them in a war 400 years ago.
> Americans would be ok if they derive from anglo saxon but any from italian, spanish or other sources are outside the tent.
> Basically they hate anybody that doesnt look like themselves. And Poles as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----I grew up in an American town --(north-east)  like that----my town boasted
> PRE-REVOLUTIONARY war ------Episcopalians.        Italians were WOPS----anything that used Spanish as a language were  SPICS --------Jews were barely human and-----blacks did not even get to walk the sidewalks.     For anyone interested-----ANTHROPOLOGISTS call ------most persons of south east Asia---
> like  GANDHI-----caucasion     (fancy for white)     Also  'arabs'  -----mostly caucasion------geneticists note considerable mixture with persons from sub-sahara----fancy talk  "NEGROID"  ------lots of native americans   -----roots in ASIA----
> "mongoloid"   ---------I is a jooo-----joos is of non-determined origin, species and
> genus       For the record------Irish were  "micks"-----or sometimes  "shanty town"---
> BUT----I think they were  "white"  -----sorta.    hubby is a jooooo----of middle eastern
> ancestry (or ethnic group ---or species--or whatever)     He attended school in London------for several years and his professor------in a verbal recommendation ---
> to another prof -----described him as    <get this>    "BROWN BUT DECENT"
Click to expand...


So, is 91 your age?

Because that doesn't sound like any American town I've ever been in. And the NOrth East especially.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> About White Genocide - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idiot speaker------seems to IMAGINE that  british vs  "other ethnic groups"----is the same as    "british   vs    NON-WHITE"      do you brits know of any 'ethnic minorities'
> in  England-----that are what anthropologists call   "WHITE"  by race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how the OP defines white but the standard UK fascist defines white as british anglo saxon. That means any kind of foreigner from any country is inferior, mainly because Britain beat them in a war 400 years ago.
> Americans would be ok if they derive from anglo saxon but any from italian, spanish or other sources are outside the tent.
> Basically they hate anybody that doesnt look like themselves. And Poles as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----I grew up in an American town --(north-east)  like that----my town boasted
> PRE-REVOLUTIONARY war ------Episcopalians.        Italians were WOPS----anything that used Spanish as a language were  SPICS --------Jews were barely human and-----blacks did not even get to walk the sidewalks.     For anyone interested-----ANTHROPOLOGISTS call ------most persons of south east Asia---
> like  GANDHI-----caucasion     (fancy for white)     Also  'arabs'  -----mostly caucasion------geneticists note considerable mixture with persons from sub-sahara----fancy talk  "NEGROID"  ------lots of native americans   -----roots in ASIA----
> "mongoloid"   ---------I is a jooo-----joos is of non-determined origin, species and
> genus       For the record------Irish were  "micks"-----or sometimes  "shanty town"---
> BUT----I think they were  "white"  -----sorta.    hubby is a jooooo----of middle eastern
> ancestry (or ethnic group ---or species--or whatever)     He attended school in London------for several years and his professor------in a verbal recommendation ---
> to another prof -----described him as    <get this>    "BROWN BUT DECENT"
Click to expand...

Yes they believe that Jews are sub human but they have a conflict in that they share a hatred of muslims.

And the hatred of the irish is also conflicted. Proddys are ok because they are loyal to the queen but the catholics are hated because they wanted independence from britain.


----------



## Preacher

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
Click to expand...

Simple. People of NON JEWISH European descent.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple. People of NON JEWISH European descent.
Click to expand...

You are so naive.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple. People of NON JEWISH European descent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so naive.
Click to expand...


He gave his answer. If you think there is something wrong with it, state your objection clearly and directly.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a distinctive feature of propaganda. Why are you so easily manipulated by propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are facts
> White Genocide in Britain - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you guys -----Esmeralda and Odium and anyone else who cares to comment-------DEFINE WHITE PEOPLE-----or-----persons of other colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple. People of NON JEWISH European descent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He gave his answer. If you think there is something wrong with it, state your objection clearly and directly.
Click to expand...


oh ----finally------in some sense------that was the definition of my childhood town ---EXCEPT   Italy was not part of Europe------and Ireland was questonable


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They receive an excellent education. As a consequence, they not will be savage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could receive just as good an education in the nations they came from if only they elected the right people to power. Why should I be forced to pay for a foreign migrants education when they will either kill me and my family so they can take over or take their education back to were they came from and use it against me and mine.
> 
> If they want an education then let them pay for it, as we would have to do if we lived in their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY DOUBTFUL as many will be like fat andy and living on state handouts while inciting terrorism. They will be demanding bigger and better houses for each of their 4 wives all paid for out of the tax payers pocket.
> 
> IF YOU WANT THEM SO BAD OPEN UP YOUR HOME AND INVITE THEM TO STAY THERE, THEN PAY FOR ALL THEIR NEEDS WHILE THEY PLOT TO RAPE YOUR WIFE AND DAUGHTER IN THE NAME OF ISLAM.
> 
> AS A NATION WE ARE FULL AND WE CANT TAKE ANYMORE IN THIS IS WHY WE HAVE NO HOUSING OR WATER FOR THE PEOPLE ALREADY HERE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My muslim friends and I are pissing ourselves laughing at you.
Click to expand...






Good as you are not watching what is happening behind you while you are.


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> how do the brits  DEFINE    "white"










 Anyone not coloured, even Mediterranean people are seen as coloured


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do the brits  DEFINE    "white"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone not coloured, even Mediterranean people are seen as coloured
Click to expand...


yeah-----like-------what do you brits call   "COLOURED"   in your strange spelling style 
  (the word is  C O L O R)         People of southeast asia are generally ----CAUCASION-----but their skins vary from -------pale tan all the way to---DRAVIDIAN EBONY--------------(  I is a jooo------I vary from very light pink to flaming red)    Do
you guys use a COLOR WHEEL  like the    AFRIKAANER    perverts?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.
Click to expand...







 Squashed and proven faulty many times as they are a NET DRAIN when welfare is added to the equation as most are in low paid jobs. This means they get working tax credits and child tax credits, so pay no actual taxes on their incomes. Then there is the costs involved in education and medical intervention to bring them up to the UK standard.

 It is a neo Marxist lie that immigrants are a net gain, and the governments own figures proved it wrong.


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, and I know that the myth of "jobs Americans/Britons won't do" is complete and total bullshit.
Click to expand...







 Exactly, all it takes is enough of as push and they will take any job offered. While the government is paying them twice the minimum wags to stay at home they will never get a job. Cut their welfare and means test their possessions and they will soon find employment. It is wrong that a workshy layabout should be able to afford two holidays a year to spain while a working man cant afford any holidays at all. But not according to the neo Marxists who see migrants and rent-a-mob as the cream of society


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a report from 2013 and the figures include faith schools. There arent many white british sikhs.
> As per usual its a load of overblown bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squashed and proven faulty many times as they are a NET DRAIN when welfare is added to the equation as most are in low paid jobs. This means they get working tax credits and child tax credits, so pay no actual taxes on their incomes. Then there is the costs involved in education and medical intervention to bring them up to the UK standard.
> 
> It is a neo Marxist lie that immigrants are a net gain, and the governments own figures proved it wrong.
Click to expand...

Lets see those figures then.
Remember you are the lying bastard that claimed one hospital was spending £4m a year on translation services. The national figure is only £3m which kind of makes your credibility zero.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, and I know that the myth of "jobs Americans/Britons won't do" is complete and total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, all it takes is enough of as push and they will take any job offered. While the government is paying them twice the minimum wags to stay at home they will never get a job. Cut their welfare and means test their possessions and they will soon find employment. It is wrong that a workshy layabout should be able to afford two holidays a year to spain while a working man cant afford any holidays at all. But not according to the neo Marxists who see migrants and rent-a-mob as the cream of society
Click to expand...


SPAIN??     they go to spain?      I have never been to spain-------I grew up in the TRI-STATE area------that is    New York State,  New Jersey and Connecticut----actually only PARTS thereof-----the METROPOLITAN AREA-------a one time big time   TRIP-------was by car------ot  CONNECTICUT.     I do not recall that  ADVENTURE------I was about 8


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> New EU migrants add £5bn to UK, report says - BBC News
> 
> UK gains £20bn from European migrants, UCL economists reveal
> 
> Recent immigrants to UK 'make net contribution' - BBC News
> 
> EU migrants pay £20bn more in taxes than they receive - FT.com
> 
> Positive economic impact of UK immigration from the European Union: new evidence
> 
> Where do you recidivists anticipate we will maake up the shortfall when you heve kicked them all out. ?
> 
> Here is another inconvenient FACT.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> Britons claiming benefits across EU 'outnumber immigrants getting welfare in the UK'
> 
> Of course there is no economic case. Its just racism. Why not just be honest about it ?









If it is that easy why haven't all our unemployed gone to these European nations and claimed welfare there. Could it be that they don't qualify and will only get a very small amount if they do.


 The LIE was put to sleep in 2008 when Migration Watch told the truth and every MSM retracted the story put out by the neo Marxists. Why was it that Labour had to borrow so much money during the boom years, and finally sell the gold to meet the welfare bills ? ?  ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the faiths pay for this education and see how long they stay open. How many Islamic schools face closure because of the teaching of extremism and racism
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squashed and proven faulty many times as they are a NET DRAIN when welfare is added to the equation as most are in low paid jobs. This means they get working tax credits and child tax credits, so pay no actual taxes on their incomes. Then there is the costs involved in education and medical intervention to bring them up to the UK standard.
> 
> It is a neo Marxist lie that immigrants are a net gain, and the governments own figures proved it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see those figures then.
> Remember you are the lying bastard that claimed one hospital was spending £4m a year on translation services. The national figure is only £3m which kind of makes your credibility zero.
Click to expand...










Immigration from outside Europe 'cost £120 billion'


 New report shows immigration from outside Europe over the Labour government years cost the public purse billions of pounds, while recent migration from inside Europe generated a £4 billion surplus



Low-skilled migrants are a drain on UK's economy


 MIGRATION Watch UK has found that early last year almost three-quarters of the 870,000 workers from the 10 EU nations that joined up in 2004 who had come to Britain were in low-skilled jobs – as defined by the Government’s own Migration Advisory Committee.
These findings have serious implications for the British economy.

Not only are these low-skilled, low-paid workers not contributing much to the Treasury in income tax they are also a heavy burden on public services.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. These re the kids that will operate on you when you are sick and wipe your flabby arse for you when you are no longer capable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
Click to expand...



In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Odium said:


> White Genocide in action.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with faith schools. I believe that schools should reflect society and that we are all in it together.having said that there is no evidence that faith schools are any worse than non faith schools albeit they offer a narrow view of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squashed and proven faulty many times as they are a NET DRAIN when welfare is added to the equation as most are in low paid jobs. This means they get working tax credits and child tax credits, so pay no actual taxes on their incomes. Then there is the costs involved in education and medical intervention to bring them up to the UK standard.
> 
> It is a neo Marxist lie that immigrants are a net gain, and the governments own figures proved it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see those figures then.
> Remember you are the lying bastard that claimed one hospital was spending £4m a year on translation services. The national figure is only £3m which kind of makes your credibility zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration from outside Europe 'cost £120 billion'
> 
> 
> New report shows immigration from outside Europe over the Labour government years cost the public purse billions of pounds, while recent migration from inside Europe generated a £4 billion surplus
> 
> 
> 
> Low-skilled migrants are a drain on UK's economy
> 
> 
> MIGRATION Watch UK has found that early last year almost three-quarters of the 870,000 workers from the 10 EU nations that joined up in 2004 who had come to Britain were in low-skilled jobs – as defined by the Government’s own Migration Advisory Committee.
> These findings have serious implications for the British economy.
> 
> Not only are these low-skilled, low-paid workers not contributing much to the Treasury in income tax they are also a heavy burden on public services.
Click to expand...

More bollox figures produced by the master. This article debunks your link.

Here's What You Actually Need To Know About THAT Immigration Report...

*However, the report's authors are not impressed with the Telegraph's headline. Professor Christian Dustmann, director of the Centre for Research and Analysis of Migration (CReAM), told the Huffington Post UK it was "kind of ridiculous and suggests they really didn't read our paper".
*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New EU migrants add £5bn to UK, report says - BBC News
> 
> UK gains £20bn from European migrants, UCL economists reveal
> 
> Recent immigrants to UK 'make net contribution' - BBC News
> 
> EU migrants pay £20bn more in taxes than they receive - FT.com
> 
> Positive economic impact of UK immigration from the European Union: new evidence
> 
> Where do you recidivists anticipate we will maake up the shortfall when you heve kicked them all out. ?
> 
> Here is another inconvenient FACT.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> Britons claiming benefits across EU 'outnumber immigrants getting welfare in the UK'
> 
> Of course there is no economic case. Its just racism. Why not just be honest about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is that easy why haven't all our unemployed gone to these European nations and claimed welfare there. Could it be that they don't qualify and will only get a very small amount if they do.
> 
> 
> The LIE was put to sleep in 2008 when Migration Watch told the truth and every MSM retracted the story put out by the neo Marxists. Why was it that Labour had to borrow so much money during the boom years, and finally sell the gold to meet the welfare bills ? ?  ? ? ? ?
Click to expand...

Migration Watch is not an unbiased source. You dickheads want to kick out hard working immigrants and re-import a load of deadbeats and pensioners. God help us.


----------



## Preacher

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Genocide in action.
Click to expand...

Ah queen bitch is here....I swear I would give up all the idiots I have on ignore just to put you idiotic ass on it.Its no surprise you have no clue what genocide is...you aren't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Odium said:


> Its no surprise you have no clue what genocide is..


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> .......you aren't the sharpest tool in the shed.




YOU, of all people, just said that about someone ELSE?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are taking jobs that poor Britons would be happy to do.
> 
> It is not a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
Click to expand...



Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.

They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.

As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.

And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs. 

Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.

My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you British?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
Click to expand...



How many years did you live in GB?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
Click to expand...




I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.

If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.

Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here. 

If you can.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.
> 
> If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.
> 
> Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here.
> 
> If you can.
Click to expand...









I asked you how many years you lived in GB.


----------



## Yarddog

Odium said:


> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.



Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.
> 
> If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.
> 
> Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many years you lived in GB.
Click to expand...


YOu are playing a silly game. 

Skip the rhetorical questions and make your point clearly and honestly.

Or are you afraid that if you speak plainly that it will be obvious that I already addressed the point you are trying to dance around?

Twice.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.
> 
> If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.
> 
> Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many years you lived in GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are playing a silly game.
> 
> Skip the rhetorical questions and make your point clearly and honestly.
> 
> Or are you afraid that if you speak plainly that it will be obvious that I already addressed the point you are trying to dance around?
> 
> Twice.
Click to expand...









It's not a rhetorical question. Answer it.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.
> 
> If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.
> 
> Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many years you lived in GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are playing a silly game.
> 
> Skip the rhetorical questions and make your point clearly and honestly.
> 
> Or are you afraid that if you speak plainly that it will be obvious that I already addressed the point you are trying to dance around?
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a rhetorical question. Answer it.
Click to expand...


Zero. 

So? YOur point?

I already addressed this twice.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.
> 
> If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.
> 
> Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many years you lived in GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are playing a silly game.
> 
> Skip the rhetorical questions and make your point clearly and honestly.
> 
> Or are you afraid that if you speak plainly that it will be obvious that I already addressed the point you are trying to dance around?
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a rhetorical question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> So? YOur point?
> 
> .
Click to expand...




You're talking out your ass again. Seems to be a real habit with you.


----------



## MaryL

This gives a whole new meaning to white man's burden.


----------



## Preacher

Yarddog said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
Click to expand...

Diversity just means less white people.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that in the post you hit the "reply" button to.
> 
> If you disagree with my reasoning for my opinion, than go ahead and state what you find wrong with it.
> 
> Make your case that the situation, excuses, lies, and claims, such as that "insert First World Nationality here" won't do those jobs are DIFFERENT THERE then here.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you how many years you lived in GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are playing a silly game.
> 
> Skip the rhetorical questions and make your point clearly and honestly.
> 
> Or are you afraid that if you speak plainly that it will be obvious that I already addressed the point you are trying to dance around?
> 
> Twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a rhetorical question. Answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero.
> 
> So? YOur point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass again.
Click to expand...


See, you're doing that thing you do again.

Where you have a point, but instead of just MAKING it, you dance around it as though being vague makes your point stronger.

All it actually does is dishonestly make it harder to actually respond to.

So your "point" such as it is, becomes not the point itself, but a hidden rationalization for you to be negative and disagreeable without ever having to make your case seriously or honestly.


One of the benefits of debating with people who disagree with you, is that the ideas that sound cool in your head actually get tested.

It is time for you to realize that this method, that sounds so cool in your head, is really, really, not cool.

My point, that you sort of almost challenged, stands. 

The same lefties in both the UK and the US are making the same bullshit excuses for supporting Third World Immigration that they know is bad for their respective nations.

THus, the lying.

You know it too. THat's why you use vagueness to avoid having to defend your position honestly based on it's merits.


----------



## Unkotare

It seems ass-talker may actually be too stupid to understand how illogical he is.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> It seems ass-talker may actually be too stupid to understand how illogical he is.




I have seriously and honestly addressed your point, even though you were too dishonest to actually MAKE your point.

I also offered some constructive criticism that you should really seriously consider.


Note how, since you never actually made your point, you now use that to avoid dealing with the fact that I have addressed  and *seriously challenged*, your point.


And yet you will still hold to your pretend point to keep making disagreeing and insulting comments.


It is a tactic well beneath a person as smart and clear sighted as your self image is.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems ass-talker may actually be too stupid to understand how illogical he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seriously and honestly addressed your point,.......
Click to expand...



No you haven't. You just did what you always do: admit (when forced) that you don't know what you're talking about, then insist on your illogical conclusions anyway. You're entirely obtuse.


----------



## Vikrant

Odium said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
Click to expand...


Why are white folks not having enough babies?


----------



## Preacher

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
Click to expand...

White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.


----------



## Vikrant

Odium said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
Click to expand...


OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we leave the EU and get control of our nation again then you will see the laws stopping welfare to immigrants being put in place. When they find they wont get free health care, free education, free housing and free money they will stop coming. Just as the Scots will when they vote against being part of the union when they hold the next referendum.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is that immigrants are net contributors to the UK economy. Of course that would go over your head. You just dont like people who arent thick bigots like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squashed and proven faulty many times as they are a NET DRAIN when welfare is added to the equation as most are in low paid jobs. This means they get working tax credits and child tax credits, so pay no actual taxes on their incomes. Then there is the costs involved in education and medical intervention to bring them up to the UK standard.
> 
> It is a neo Marxist lie that immigrants are a net gain, and the governments own figures proved it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see those figures then.
> Remember you are the lying bastard that claimed one hospital was spending £4m a year on translation services. The national figure is only £3m which kind of makes your credibility zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration from outside Europe 'cost £120 billion'
> 
> 
> New report shows immigration from outside Europe over the Labour government years cost the public purse billions of pounds, while recent migration from inside Europe generated a £4 billion surplus
> 
> 
> 
> Low-skilled migrants are a drain on UK's economy
> 
> 
> MIGRATION Watch UK has found that early last year almost three-quarters of the 870,000 workers from the 10 EU nations that joined up in 2004 who had come to Britain were in low-skilled jobs – as defined by the Government’s own Migration Advisory Committee.
> These findings have serious implications for the British economy.
> 
> Not only are these low-skilled, low-paid workers not contributing much to the Treasury in income tax they are also a heavy burden on public services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More bollox figures produced by the master. This article debunks your link.
> 
> Here's What You Actually Need To Know About THAT Immigration Report...
> 
> *However, the report's authors are not impressed with the Telegraph's headline. Professor Christian Dustmann, director of the Centre for Research and Analysis of Migration (CReAM), told the Huffington Post UK it was "kind of ridiculous and suggests they really didn't read our paper".*
Click to expand...


What the report actually said, as opposed to what the "Tory-graph" made up.
"Dustmann _et al_. (2010) show that immigrants to the UK from EU accession countries after 2004 have lower levels of benefit receipt than natives and Dustmann and Frattini (2014) extend this analysis to immigrants from all sources since 2000, demonstrating again lower levels of benefit receipt and use of social housing."  The Effect of Immigration on Public Finances - Preston - 2014 - The Economic Journal - Wiley Online Library


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New EU migrants add £5bn to UK, report says - BBC News
> 
> UK gains £20bn from European migrants, UCL economists reveal
> 
> Recent immigrants to UK 'make net contribution' - BBC News
> 
> EU migrants pay £20bn more in taxes than they receive - FT.com
> 
> Positive economic impact of UK immigration from the European Union: new evidence
> 
> Where do you recidivists anticipate we will maake up the shortfall when you heve kicked them all out. ?
> 
> Here is another inconvenient FACT.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> Britons claiming benefits across EU 'outnumber immigrants getting welfare in the UK'
> 
> Of course there is no economic case. Its just racism. Why not just be honest about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is that easy why haven't all our unemployed gone to these European nations and claimed welfare there. Could it be that they don't qualify and will only get a very small amount if they do.
> 
> 
> The LIE was put to sleep in 2008 when Migration Watch told the truth and every MSM retracted the story put out by the neo Marxists. Why was it that Labour had to borrow so much money during the boom years, and finally sell the gold to meet the welfare bills ? ?  ? ? ? ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Migration Watch is not an unbiased source. You dickheads want to kick out hard working immigrants and re-import a load of deadbeats and pensioners. God help us.
Click to expand...








 No we want to balance the books and live within our means, not borrow more to pay of outstanding debt. If they are so hardworking then why are so many living of welfare with an 84% rate of unproductivity. This is the highest rate of any group in the UK. A full 84% of muslims in the UK are non productive which means that only 16% are paying taxes and other monies. The rate for the indigenous is 75% unproductive showing the problem in full. Like your leaders said in the 1990's we need to bring in more muslims to offset the increasing costs of pensions, and then brought in those over 65 who would be a further drain on the economy.

 What we do want is to let go the whinging whining deadbeats from Wales and Scotland and have them exist on their own for a change. That is no more subsidies from England to offset the welfare addicts and this will mean having to either sell the land or increase taxes. Cant sell the gold as Brown already sold that to pay for uncontrolled immigration.


----------



## Phoenall

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
Click to expand...







 Me about 64 and I also did the jobs no one else wanted, but had to stand in line along with another hundred hopefuls  of getting the job. I have cleaned toilets, picked produce etc. for little pay but could turn round and say I worked for my money. I have been ridiculed for taking lowly jobs by scroungers who don't want to work and pay their way


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
Click to expand...






You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.


 The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
Click to expand...









 More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.



Only 84 schools? 

What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.


----------



## Unkotare

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
Click to expand...



The 'overpopulation' myth is BS.


----------



## Unkotare

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a world already overpopulated ?
Click to expand...




It is not.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
Click to expand...

Classic stuff. From a representative of a country that left a trail of blood across the world.


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a country that left a trail of blood across the world.
Click to expand...




???


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> 
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a country that left a trail of blood across the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

He is a typical brit in that he is happy to take all the benefits of colonialism but doesnt feel the need to give something back.

So we can rape Afric for its resources but god forbid the darkies want anything back. There is someone like him in every pub in Britain. Usually surrounded by people laughing at him.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems ass-talker may actually be too stupid to understand how illogical he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seriously and honestly addressed your point,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You just did what you always do: admit (when forced) that you don't know what you're talking about, then insist on your illogical conclusions anyway. You're entirely obtuse.
Click to expand...


Would you like to cut and paste the part where you actually MADE your point?

Hint: You can't.

I made it for you, to try to avoid your little dancing game.

But you still refuse to actually MAKE your point.

My point stands, the claim by the Pro Third World Immigration fans that "insert western nationality here" won't do those jobs is utter nonsense.

It is a thin veil to cover their indefensible position. 

You are playing your little dancing game to avoid seriously making your case. 

Instead you attack me to try to distract from the fact that you can't attack my position.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> He is a typical brit in that he is happy to take all the benefits of colonialism but doesnt feel the need to give something back.
> 
> So we can rape Afric for its resources but god forbid the darkies want anything back. There is someone like him in every pub in Britain. Usually surrounded by people laughing at him.



 Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity. 


 Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you know what British people think then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am a working class citizen of a First World Nation, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're talking out your ass _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The situation, the excuses, the lies, all the same as what I see with lefties right here.
> 
> They claim that Americans won't do those jobs, but I have done those jobs myself.
> 
> As I am an American that is proof they are full of shit.
> 
> And I obviously was not the only American doing those jobs.
> 
> Thus what I am doing is the EXACT OPPOSITE of talking out of my ass.
> 
> My opinion is based on personal first hand experience and observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many years did you live in GB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me about 64 and I also did the jobs no one else wanted, but had to stand in line along with another hundred hopefuls  of getting the job. I have cleaned toilets, picked produce etc. for little pay but could turn round and say I worked for my money. I have been ridiculed for taking lowly jobs by scroungers who don't want to work and pay their way
Click to expand...


I've worked those jobs here, myself.

And worked alongside dozens of other Americans who were working those jobs.

And U has the nerve to claim* I* am the one  talking out my ass.

Thanks for your support. I look forward to the bizarre other worldly excuse that U comes up with to dismiss your words.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic stuff. From a representative of a country that left a trail of blood across the world.
Click to expand...


So, you want to punish White Brits of today for the sins of their ancestors?

I can see why you have resisted admitting that.

It is immoral to punish people for something they did not do.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems ass-talker may actually be too stupid to understand how illogical he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seriously and honestly addressed your point,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You just did what you always do: admit (when forced) that you don't know what you're talking about, then insist on your illogical conclusions anyway. You're entirely obtuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to cut and paste the part where you actually MADE your point?
> 
> .....
Click to expand...




The point is that you continuously talk out your ass about things you do not in fact know. You are not British, have never lived in Britain, and as far as we know have never even visited the country. Yet instead of limiting your comments to things you might actually know, you insist on talking out your ass - again.


----------



## Challenger

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
Click to expand...


*British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.


----------



## Challenger

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.



Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a country that left a trail of blood across the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a typical brit in that he is happy to take all the benefits of colonialism but doesnt feel the need to give something back.
> 
> So we can rape Afric for its resources but god forbid the darkies want anything back. There is someone like him in every pub in Britain. Usually surrounded by people laughing at him.
Click to expand...


Usually a UKIPper.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems ass-talker may actually be too stupid to understand how illogical he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seriously and honestly addressed your point,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You just did what you always do: admit (when forced) that you don't know what you're talking about, then insist on your illogical conclusions anyway. You're entirely obtuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to cut and paste the part where you actually MADE your point?
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that you continuously talk out your ass about things you do not in fact know. You are not British, have never lived in Britain, and as far as we know have never even visited the country. Yet instead of limiting your comments to things you might actually know, you insist on talking out your ass - again.
Click to expand...



Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
Click to expand...


Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.

Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
Click to expand...

It was already answered but they aren't British. Period. They don't belong there.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was already answered but they aren't British. ....
Click to expand...



According to whom? You?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
Click to expand...


Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?

Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and we learn to get along together.


----------



## Unkotare

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and we learn to get along together.
Click to expand...



Dopey there thinks he knows more about the UK, including how people there think, than you do because he once read a magazine article about England. He's brilliant.


----------



## Preacher

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
Click to expand...


Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.

UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project

50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.


----------



## Phoenall

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
Click to expand...








 Then you would have no problem in footing the bill for their education up to UK standards. The problem lies in the fact that most cant speak English and so have to be educated for that first, leaving the rest of the class to suffer. Let them be educated in their nation of origin


----------



## Phoenall

Unkotare said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 'overpopulation' myth is BS.
Click to expand...




No it is a fact, that is why food is running out, water is running out and communicable diseases are rampant. Do the sums and see just how much land is needed to sustain one person, and how it is fast dwindling


----------



## Unkotare

Phoenall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> 
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 'overpopulation' myth is BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a fact, that is why food is running out, water is running out and communicable diseases are rampant. ....
Click to expand...



It is not a fact, it is a myth that only morons still panic over. Food and water are not running out; they are abundant. There have always been diseases, and medical science has never been as advanced as it is now. Find something else to pee yourself over.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
Click to expand...



Irrational cowards are pathetic.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
Click to expand...

Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*. 

Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.


----------



## Phoenall

Unkotare said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
Click to expand...







Only 40% of the land surface is capable of producing food and for the current population we need closer to 60%. Even the UK is no longer self sufficient, and just one bad year and the grain harvest fails you hit food shortages, We are building more homes on arable land to keep up with the demands of the population increases, and thus losing on food production.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and we learn to get along together.
Click to expand...



1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad

"England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.

The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."

2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.

3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a country that left a trail of blood across the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a typical brit in that he is happy to take all the benefits of colonialism but doesnt feel the need to give something back.
> 
> So we can rape Afric for its resources but god forbid the darkies want anything back. There is someone like him in every pub in Britain. Usually surrounded by people laughing at him.
Click to expand...







 They got more back than we ever took, and then proceeded to destroy it. Just look at South Africa that even in the midst of UN sanctions was able to flourish and prosper. Within 1 year of taking over the ANC destroyed it all and reduced S.A. to just another 3rd world cesspit. The same with India which is now more corrupt than any Islamic nation ever was.


----------



## xband

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
Click to expand...


The first two times I read your reply I read psychotherapist rather than physiotherapist.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
Click to expand...







 Yet I saw them 25 years ago in the town close to were I live, and it was only the Brits that organised themselves that stopped them in their tracks. Next you will be denying the no-go areas in the UK that exist all over, and have been accepted as fact by government ministers


----------



## Unkotare

Phoenall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 40% of the land surface is capable of producing food and for the current population we need closer to 60%. Even the UK is no longer self sufficient, and just one bad year and the grain harvest fails you hit food shortages, We are building more homes on arable land to keep up with the demands of the population increases, and thus losing on food production.
Click to expand...


----------



## xband

Unkotare said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GMO seeds have dramatically increased grain yield in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 40% of the land surface is capable of producing food and for the current population we need closer to 60%. Even the UK is no longer self sufficient, and just one bad year and the grain harvest fails you hit food shortages, We are building more homes on arable land to keep up with the demands of the population increases, and thus losing on food production.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

xband said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first two times I read your reply I read psychotherapist rather than physiotherapist.
Click to expand...

Thats tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Unkotare

The world have never produced more food than we do now - far more than current needs. There is more fresh water on the planet than we could possibly use. Problems related to nutrition are problems of distribution. Such problems have always existed.


----------



## xband

Tommy Tainant said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first two times I read your reply I read psychotherapist rather than physiotherapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats tomorrow afternoon.
Click to expand...


My misreading physiotherapy into psychotherapy gave me my first chuckle of the day.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I saw them 25 years ago in the town close to were I live, and it was only the Brits that organised themselves that stopped them in their tracks. Next you will be denying the no-go areas in the UK that exist all over, and have been accepted as fact by government ministers
Click to expand...

Well I can only go on the islamic hell hole cities of Birmingham and Wolverhampton where I have done business for over a decade. My observations are that people get along just fine. Which is as it should be.

Cards on table here. Five years ago you didnt give a shit about muslims because you were too busy hating the Poles and Slavs who came over. In a couple of years you will have moved on to another group. Your whole thing is hate. You probably dont even get on with yourself.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Unkotare said:


> The world have never produced more food than we do now - far more than current needs. There is more fresh water on the planet than we could possibly use. Problems related to nutrition are problems of distribution. Such problems have always existed.


You miss the point. Resource shortages are a good reason for a bit of ethnic cleansing.


----------



## xband

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I saw them 25 years ago in the town close to were I live, and it was only the Brits that organised themselves that stopped them in their tracks. Next you will be denying the no-go areas in the UK that exist all over, and have been accepted as fact by government ministers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can only go on the islamic hell hole cities of Birmingham and Wolverhampton where I have done business for over a decade. My observations are that people get along just fine. Which is as it should be.
> 
> Cards on table here. Five years ago you didnt give a shit about muslims because you were too busy hating the Poles and Slavs who came over. In a couple of years you will have moved on to another group. Your whole thing is hate. You probably dont even get on with yourself.
Click to expand...


In a grocery store here in Ohio I saw a muslim man publically berating his wife and she had her head lowered and said nothing back.


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world have never produced more food than we do now - far more than current needs. There is more fresh water on the planet than we could possibly use. Problems related to nutrition are problems of distribution. Such problems have always existed.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point. Resource shortages are a good reason for a bit of ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...



So some would have the weak-minded believe.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I saw them 25 years ago in the town close to were I live, and it was only the Brits that organised themselves that stopped them in their tracks. Next you will be denying the no-go areas in the UK that exist all over, and have been accepted as fact by government ministers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can only go on the islamic hell hole cities of Birmingham and Wolverhampton where I have done business for over a decade. My observations are that people get along just fine. Which is as it should be.
> 
> Cards on table here. Five years ago you didnt give a shit about muslims because you were too busy hating the Poles and Slavs who came over. In a couple of years you will have moved on to another group. Your whole thing is hate. You probably dont even get on with yourself.
Click to expand...


I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?


----------



## Unkotare

xband said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- so THAT'S why you want to turn the U.K. into an Islamic hellhole where women are not safe to walk the street, and rape gangs are allowed to operate with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I saw them 25 years ago in the town close to were I live, and it was only the Brits that organised themselves that stopped them in their tracks. Next you will be denying the no-go areas in the UK that exist all over, and have been accepted as fact by government ministers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can only go on the islamic hell hole cities of Birmingham and Wolverhampton where I have done business for over a decade. My observations are that people get along just fine. Which is as it should be.
> 
> Cards on table here. Five years ago you didnt give a shit about muslims because you were too busy hating the Poles and Slavs who came over. In a couple of years you will have moved on to another group. Your whole thing is hate. You probably dont even get on with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grocery store here in Ohio I saw a muslim man publically berating his wife and she had her head lowered and said nothing back.
Click to expand...



Was he speaking Arabic?


----------



## xband

Unkotare said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have blinked and missed that...nope can't see a mosque for miles...are you sure we're an Islamic hellhole?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been out in the *"Islamic hell hole" *all day and did not see any *rape gangs* and nor did I bump into any *Sharia law patrols*.
> 
> Mind you my physiotherapist was a muslim. He spent the whole session moaning about Arsene Wenger and the need for change. I told him he was deluded and he agreed with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I saw them 25 years ago in the town close to were I live, and it was only the Brits that organised themselves that stopped them in their tracks. Next you will be denying the no-go areas in the UK that exist all over, and have been accepted as fact by government ministers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can only go on the islamic hell hole cities of Birmingham and Wolverhampton where I have done business for over a decade. My observations are that people get along just fine. Which is as it should be.
> 
> Cards on table here. Five years ago you didnt give a shit about muslims because you were too busy hating the Poles and Slavs who came over. In a couple of years you will have moved on to another group. Your whole thing is hate. You probably dont even get on with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a grocery store here in Ohio I saw a muslim man publically berating his wife and she had her head lowered and said nothing back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was he speaking Arabic?
Click to expand...


He was speaking English and both were African-American citizens but I knew they were muslim due to her clothes, he was dressed like a normal American.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.



Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.



Odium said:


> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.






Correll said:


> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.



How many of those Muslims are white converts?
Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.  



xband said:


> In a grocery store here in Ohio I saw a muslim man publically berating his wife and she had her head lowered and said nothing back.



I berated my wife when she trashed my car; I remember she had her head lowered and said nothing back. We're still happily married and I keep my head lowered and say nothing when she berates me for doing something stupid, or dangerous, or both. 



Correll said:


> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?



Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Challenger said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
Click to expand...


Kids are kids. Does it matter their nationality?

But yes, I agree. There are plenty of Muslim schools as well, though some of them are wacko schools.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was already answered but they aren't British. Period. They don't belong there.
Click to expand...


So people should never go live in other countries. Well I've lived in 5 different foreign countries...... So I disagree.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
Click to expand...


Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased? 

I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would have no problem in footing the bill for their education up to UK standards. The problem lies in the fact that most cant speak English and so have to be educated for that first, leaving the rest of the class to suffer. Let them be educated in their nation of origin
Click to expand...


I do have a problem with mass immigration, and it shouldn't have happened. I don't have the problem with foreign kids being in a foreign country. I know one guy who speaks 8 different languages because his parents were diplomats, and he moved around a lot and got educated in those countries.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a grocery store here in Ohio I saw a muslim man publically berating his wife and she had her head lowered and said nothing back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I berated my wife when she trashed my car; I remember she had her head lowered and said nothing back. We're still happily married and I keep my head lowered and say nothing when she berates me for doing something stupid, or dangerous, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. *There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.
Click to expand...

You realise that this makes you a "muslim rape apologist" ?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
Click to expand...



Arguing about which opinion "carries more weight" is just a variant of the logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority. 

Support and defend your opinion. State what you think is wrong about the opposing opinion. That is what debate IS.








Correll said:


> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.








> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.




Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change, nor does it make the case that this change is for the better.

This is a policy that has NOT been honestly and openly debated and then decided on by the people and/or their elected representatives.

It has been decided on, by the Political Class and any attempts at criticism and honest debate has been shut down with Political Correctness and the Race Card.








Correll said:


> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?






> Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.





Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society". 

And it is absurd to compare the feminist panic mongering over being touched in college with the real victims in the muslim Rape Rings in your country.

Indeed, it is a insult to those victims, to compare their suffering with some drunken coed who may or may not have been groped.


----------



## Unkotare

This clown expends more energy trying to justify talking out his ass than anyone else here. ^^^^^^


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
Click to expand...

Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.


----------



## Challenger

frigidweirdo said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are kids. Does it matter their nationality?
> 
> But yes, I agree. There are plenty of Muslim schools as well, though some of them are wacko schools.
Click to expand...


Try Catholic schools...but only if you suffer from sado-masochism.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.
Click to expand...


No, I won't click the link to a webpage called "White GeNOcide Project" thank you very much.


----------



## jillian

Odium said:


> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.



thanks for your concern, white trash. 

your concern is duly noted but more likely they've been segregated so go to different schools.

now shut up, loser and get some education and a job


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a grocery store here in Ohio I saw a muslim man publically berating his wife and she had her head lowered and said nothing back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I berated my wife when she trashed my car; I remember she had her head lowered and said nothing back. We're still happily married and I keep my head lowered and say nothing when she berates me for doing something stupid, or dangerous, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. *There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realise that this makes you a "muslim rape apologist" ?
Click to expand...


Does it? Because I try to keep a sense of proportion in all of this as opposed to the hyperbole I'm reading elsewhere? OK I'll worry about that when someone calls me one.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid and extreme demographic change due to government policy is a valid issue of discussion.
> 
> Obvious question. Is this change one that the citizens of that nation want, or will it be to their benefit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't click the link to a webpage called "White GeNOcide Project" thank you very much.
Click to expand...

Shocked. Staying willfully ignorant.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Challenger said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 84 schools?
> 
> What difference does it make the color of the kids? they're kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *British* kids, if you please. Their skin colour is irrelevant. So long as they're taught the required curriculum, why should anyone care? Did you know there are 66 Jewish schools in the UK? I didn't and guess what? I still don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are kids. Does it matter their nationality?
> 
> But yes, I agree. There are plenty of Muslim schools as well, though some of them are wacko schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try Catholic schools...but only if you suffer from sado-masochism.
Click to expand...


It depends on the school actually. I've seen a very good Catholic school. The only way you'd know it was a Catholic school was with the prayer at certain times during the day and kids going off to mass every so often. Not a nun in sight.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly do you have any objective evidence of "rapid and extreme" demographic change in the UK due to government policy (I'd argue if we are undergoing such change it is due to a lack of government policy)?
> 
> Secondly this country (UK) is a nation of immigrants Celts, Romans, Irish, Saxons, Normans, French, Dutch, Germans, Poles, Indians, etc. Believe it or not, you can find pamphlets (the equivalent of the newspapers of the time) in the 16th century, ranting on about the infux of French, Spanish, and Dutch who are coming here to take jobs from true Englishmen. Historically, this country has always railed about immigration, often with accompanying violence towards the imigrants but in due course things settle down and* we learn to get along together*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't click the link to a webpage called "White GeNOcide Project" thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked. Staying willfully ignorant.
Click to expand...


You think such a page is going to actually give me something useful? You read it, I know what you are, I'm not ignorant of it, i just disapprove.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep right up until there is NO WHITE PEOPLE LEFT IN ENGLAND. Lets check when England will be majority non white and therefore non English.
> 
> UK: White British a minority by 2066. - White GeNOcide Project
> 
> 50 years...so enjoy being a minority and eventually an extinct race in your own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't click the link to a webpage called "White GeNOcide Project" thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked. Staying willfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think such a page is going to actually give me something useful? You read it, I know what you are, I'm not ignorant of it, i just disapprove.
Click to expand...

Actually yes it gives something useful. Usually when people read a story they explore other parts of the website...White Genocide is a real thing and needs to be addressed.


----------



## Unkotare

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't click the link to a webpage called "White GeNOcide Project" thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked. Staying willfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think such a page is going to actually give me something useful? You read it, I know what you are, I'm not ignorant of it, i just disapprove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually yes it gives something useful. Usually when people read a story they explore other parts of the website...White Genocide is a real thing and needs to be addressed.
Click to expand...









The ridiculous, flaccid cowards who mewl about such nonsense are beyond pathetic and beneath contempt.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, great source, the white genocide project. Unbiased?
> 
> I can come up with figures too, straight off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> Try clicking the link since they merely took the statistics reported by the main stream media and added their commentary to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't click the link to a webpage called "White GeNOcide Project" thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked. Staying willfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think such a page is going to actually give me something useful? You read it, I know what you are, I'm not ignorant of it, i just disapprove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually yes it gives something useful. Usually when people read a story they explore other parts of the website...White Genocide is a real thing and needs to be addressed.
Click to expand...


And so is sticking hamsters up your bum, but it's not really something I want to address.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing about which opinion "carries more weight" is just a variant of the logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> Support and defend your opinion. State what you think is wrong about the opposing opinion. That is what debate IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change, nor does it make the case that this change is for the better.
> 
> This is a policy that has NOT been honestly and openly debated and then decided on by the people and/or their elected representatives.
> 
> It has been decided on, by the Political Class and any attempts at criticism and honest debate has been shut down with Political Correctness and the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".
> 
> And it is absurd to compare the feminist panic mongering over being touched in college with the real victims in the muslim Rape Rings in your country.
> 
> Indeed, it is a insult to those victims, to compare their suffering with some drunken coed who may or may not have been groped.
Click to expand...

Its a small point but you are aware that the Rotherham gang was multi racial ?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change...



If you look at the figures population increase in the Uk last year attributable to immigrants amounted to approximately 250,000 people, which is 0.399% I'm even less worried than I was before. I would not call that "rapid". UK population increases by 500,000, official figures show - BBC News



Correll said:


> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".



Yes, the white section of society! According to 2010 figures 76% of sexual offenders are white, 7% black, 8% asian, and 9% "other" (whatever that means) Are Asians disproportionately represented in prosecutions for sex offences?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing about which opinion "carries more weight" is just a variant of the logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> Support and defend your opinion. State what you think is wrong about the opposing opinion. That is what debate IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change, nor does it make the case that this change is for the better.
> 
> This is a policy that has NOT been honestly and openly debated and then decided on by the people and/or their elected representatives.
> 
> It has been decided on, by the Political Class and any attempts at criticism and honest debate has been shut down with Political Correctness and the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".
> 
> And it is absurd to compare the feminist panic mongering over being touched in college with the real victims in the muslim Rape Rings in your country.
> 
> Indeed, it is a insult to those victims, to compare their suffering with some drunken coed who may or may not have been groped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a small point but you are aware that the Rotherham gang was multi racial ?
Click to expand...



Liar.

Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing about which opinion "carries more weight" is just a variant of the logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> Support and defend your opinion. State what you think is wrong about the opposing opinion. That is what debate IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change, nor does it make the case that this change is for the better.
> 
> This is a policy that has NOT been honestly and openly debated and then decided on by the people and/or their elected representatives.
> 
> It has been decided on, by the Political Class and any attempts at criticism and honest debate has been shut down with Political Correctness and the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".
> 
> And it is absurd to compare the feminist panic mongering over being touched in college with the real victims in the muslim Rape Rings in your country.
> 
> Indeed, it is a insult to those victims, to compare their suffering with some drunken coed who may or may not have been groped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a small point but you are aware that the Rotherham gang was multi racial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
Click to expand...

Do your research prick.
Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years




 Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.  

 You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
Click to expand...

Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.

*The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies. 

MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.

But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.

She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*



Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...



  So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?

 Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?
> 
> Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.
Click to expand...

Sigh.
It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
The people who raped those girls were monsters.
The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.

Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
But I suspect that you do not know any better.

There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?
> 
> Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh.
> It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
> The people who raped those girls were monsters.
> The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.
> 
> Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
> But I suspect that you do not know any better.
> 
> There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.
Click to expand...



 Oh, for crying out fucking loud.

The rapists were racist Muslims who selected British girls, calling them "easy meat" because they are white British girls.  The children were raped with impunity because worthless gits like yourself consider it an act of bigotry to tell the truth -- namely, that the perps were Muslim, that they were expressing contempt for females, children and Britain, and that the entire operation was abetted and covered up by those such as yourself with the same mindless devotion to this cult-like apologia of yours.

 Fat little toads such as yourself only continue this pattern of dysfunction.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?
> 
> Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh.
> It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
> The people who raped those girls were monsters.
> The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.
> 
> Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
> But I suspect that you do not know any better.
> 
> There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for crying out fucking loud.
> 
> The rapists were racist Muslims who selected British girls, calling them "easy meat" because they are white British girls.  The children were raped with impunity because worthless gits like yourself consider it an act of bigotry to tell the truth -- namely, that the perps were Muslim, that they were expressing contempt for females, children and Britain, and that the entire operation was abetted and covered up by those such as yourself with the same mindless devotion to this cult-like apologia of yours.
> 
> Fat little toads such as yourself only continue this pattern of dysfunction.
Click to expand...

They didnt select them though. They were selected by their pimps who were white "christian" women. I can see that it sort of screws up your primitive world view but there you have it.
Perhaps thats why you are being abusive and childishly trying to deflect on to me. Sad fucker.


----------



## Phoenall

Unkotare said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 40% of the land surface is capable of producing food and for the current population we need closer to 60%. Even the UK is no longer self sufficient, and just one bad year and the grain harvest fails you hit food shortages, We are building more homes on arable land to keep up with the demands of the population increases, and thus losing on food production.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





And what has happened over the last 15 years then ?


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...



Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.

One interesting statement from the article:

_Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.

He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think that is very valid. I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?
> 
> Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh.
> It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
> The people who raped those girls were monsters.
> The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.
> 
> Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
> But I suspect that you do not know any better.
> 
> There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for crying out fucking loud.
> 
> The rapists were racist Muslims who selected British girls, calling them "easy meat" because they are white British girls.  The children were raped with impunity because worthless gits like yourself consider it an act of bigotry to tell the truth -- namely, that the perps were Muslim, that they were expressing contempt for females, children and Britain, and that the entire operation was abetted and covered up by those such as yourself with the same mindless devotion to this cult-like apologia of yours.
> 
> Fat little toads such as yourself only continue this pattern of dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didnt select them though. They were selected by their pimps who were white "christian" women. I can see that it sort of screws up your primitive world view but there you have it.
> Perhaps thats why you are being abusive and childishly trying to deflect on to me. Sad fucker.
Click to expand...







 WRONG AGAIN if you follow the cases, they were selected by the muslim adult men. The courts stated that the action was racist terrorism by the muslim men, and some absconded back to Pakistan before being arrested. They were enabled and supported by neo Marxists in power at the time in return for a handful of votes, making all of the Labour party and unions just as guilty as the muslim adult men. in a proper democracy these scum would also be facing court action, and the decent people would not be needed to pay any taxes for the next 10 years with the fines and confiscations handed down


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is very valid.* I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. *These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's just western culture.  You have similar things going on around the world - young girls are "sold", either to settle debts, because girls are deemed of little value, because the families can't afford to care for their children, or - because they are vulnerable, runaways, broken families.  What's horrible is that a supposedly "legitimate" operation like what these two women ran was able to run so long unexamined, like the gang run grooming ring.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?
> 
> Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh.
> It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
> The people who raped those girls were monsters.
> The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.
> 
> Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
> But I suspect that you do not know any better.
> 
> There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for crying out fucking loud.
> 
> The rapists were racist Muslims who selected British girls, calling them "easy meat" because they are white British girls.  The children were raped with impunity because worthless gits like yourself consider it an act of bigotry to tell the truth -- namely, that the perps were Muslim, that they were expressing contempt for females, children and Britain, and that the entire operation was abetted and covered up by those such as yourself with the same mindless devotion to this cult-like apologia of yours.
> 
> Fat little toads such as yourself only continue this pattern of dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didnt select them though. They were selected by their pimps who were white "christian" women. I can see that it sort of screws up your primitive world view but there you have it.
> Perhaps thats why you are being abusive and childishly trying to deflect on to me. Sad fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN if you follow the cases, they were selected by the muslim adult men. *The courts stated that the action was racist terrorism *by the muslim men, and some absconded back to Pakistan before being arrested. They were enabled and supported by neo Marxists in power at the time in return for a handful of votes, making all of the Labour party and unions just as guilty as the muslim adult men. in a proper democracy these scum would also be facing court action, and the decent people would not be needed to pay any taxes for the next 10 years with the fines and confiscations handed down
Click to expand...


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is very valid.* I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. *These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just western culture.  You have similar things going on around the world - young girls are "sold", either to settle debts, because girls are deemed of little value, because the families can't afford to care for their children, or - because they are vulnerable, runaways, broken families.  What's horrible is that a supposedly "legitimate" operation like what these two women ran was able to run so long unexamined, like the gang run grooming ring.
Click to expand...


There are some really depressed communities in that part of the world and the kids are the victims.

Kidnapping of Shannon Matthews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This story sort of brings every thread together. Woman with several kids by different fathers. Now "married" to a younger man who is also a child abuser. Kidnaps her own daughter to claim reward money. she even sold t shirts with "Come home Shannon" messages. Kids from that sort of background are vulnerable to abusers and I think that it is getting worse.

Its an anecdotal piece but it does help you to understand something that normal people look at and scratch their heads over. How do you get in such a state to let your children be exploited ? Probably because you arent capable of even looking after yourself.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
Click to expand...






 No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.

Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
Click to expand...


The vast majority were Pakistani.

I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.

12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.


----------



## Unkotare

Phoenall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 40% of the land surface is capable of producing food and for the current population we need closer to 60%. Even the UK is no longer self sufficient, and just one bad year and the grain harvest fails you hit food shortages, We are building more homes on arable land to keep up with the demands of the population increases, and thus losing on food production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what has happened over the last 15 years then ?
Click to expand...



Yields have continued to increase.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that two women who are just like yourself in attitude means that the rapists were not all Muslim men?
> 
> Your combination  of stupidity and dishonesty is utterly staggering.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
> The people who raped those girls were monsters.
> The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.
> 
> Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
> But I suspect that you do not know any better.
> 
> There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for crying out fucking loud.
> 
> The rapists were racist Muslims who selected British girls, calling them "easy meat" because they are white British girls.  The children were raped with impunity because worthless gits like yourself consider it an act of bigotry to tell the truth -- namely, that the perps were Muslim, that they were expressing contempt for females, children and Britain, and that the entire operation was abetted and covered up by those such as yourself with the same mindless devotion to this cult-like apologia of yours.
> 
> Fat little toads such as yourself only continue this pattern of dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didnt select them though. They were selected by their pimps who were white "christian" women. I can see that it sort of screws up your primitive world view but there you have it.
> Perhaps thats why you are being abusive and childishly trying to deflect on to me. Sad fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN if you follow the cases, they were selected by the muslim adult men. *The courts stated that the action was racist terrorism *by the muslim men, and some absconded back to Pakistan before being arrested. They were enabled and supported by neo Marxists in power at the time in return for a handful of votes, making all of the Labour party and unions just as guilty as the muslim adult men. in a proper democracy these scum would also be facing court action, and the decent people would not be needed to pay any taxes for the next 10 years with the fines and confiscations handed down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
Click to expand...






 How many would you like ?





Oxford grooming gang: We will regret ignoring Asian thugs who target white girls


Twelve men who repeatedly gang-raped and abused teenage girl



Peterborough Muslim Grooming Gang Targeted White Girls For Gang Rapes And Exploitation


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
Click to expand...

Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is very valid.* I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. *These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just western culture.  You have similar things going on around the world - young girls are "sold", either to settle debts, because girls are deemed of little value, because the families can't afford to care for their children, or - because they are vulnerable, runaways, broken families.  What's horrible is that a supposedly "legitimate" operation like what these two women ran was able to run so long unexamined, like the gang run grooming ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some really depressed communities in that part of the world and the kids are the victims.
> 
> Kidnapping of Shannon Matthews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This story sort of brings every thread together. Woman with several kids by different fathers. Now "married" to a younger man who is also a child abuser. Kidnaps her own daughter to claim reward money. she even sold t shirts with "Come home Shannon" messages. Kids from that sort of background are vulnerable to abusers and I think that it is getting worse.
> 
> Its an anecdotal piece but it does help you to understand something that normal people look at and scratch their heads over. How do you get in such a state to let your children be exploited ? Probably because you arent capable of even looking after yourself.
Click to expand...







 And it is all down to your political ideology that sees throwing money at dysfunctional people as the answer, when education and work is really the answer.

 But nice duck away from the  way the thread went towards neo marxism's role in mass rape of children by muslim gangs


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position that direct personal experience is required to have a legitimate position on an issue is utterly absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I agree. Direct personal experience however, carries marginally more weight than unsourced or uncorroborrated opinion pieces, written by someone with an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing about which opinion "carries more weight" is just a variant of the logical fallacy of Appeal to Authority.
> 
> Support and defend your opinion. State what you think is wrong about the opposing opinion. That is what debate IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure. Muslims in UK top 3 million for first time with over 50% born abroad
> 
> "England is home to more than three million Muslims for the first time ever, new figures show.
> 
> The number in the country has doubled in just over a decade as a result of soaring immigration and high birth rates."
> 
> 2. And yes, allowing high levels of Third World Immigration is a government policy.
> 
> 3. "Nation of immigrants" is a nonsense term. The majority of British Citizens are White British, and have been native born for many, many generations. If you wish to defend the policy of Third World Immigration, defend it by it's merits, not by untrue claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those Muslims are white converts?
> Even if they are all immigrants, our population as of 17th April 2016 is _65,030,037_ so 3 million is only 4.6% of the total poplualtion. I'm not worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change, nor does it make the case that this change is for the better.
> 
> This is a policy that has NOT been honestly and openly debated and then decided on by the people and/or their elected representatives.
> 
> It has been decided on, by the Political Class and any attempts at criticism and honest debate has been shut down with Political Correctness and the Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the girls of Rotherham feel about how well everyone gets along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a scandal and a disgrace, but sexual exploitation is a world wide phenomenon, not just limited to one section of society or one country. There are statistics out there that say 20% of white American women have been sexually assaulted at least once in their life, and even more subject to domestic violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".
> 
> And it is absurd to compare the feminist panic mongering over being touched in college with the real victims in the muslim Rape Rings in your country.
> 
> Indeed, it is a insult to those victims, to compare their suffering with some drunken coed who may or may not have been groped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a small point but you are aware that the Rotherham gang was multi racial ?
Click to expand...



Multi racial my ass.

The vast majority of the ring were pakistani muslims. 

I believe there was one or two black muslims.

Big Fucking Deal.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> It is a bit beneath me to discuss this with a rabid frothing bigot like yourself but in the spirit of Christian outreach..............
> The people who raped those girls were monsters.
> The people who procured them by setting up an elaborate con were monsters as well.
> 
> Only a brain dead bigot like yourself would make any distinction between the two.
> But I suspect that you do not know any better.
> 
> There are important lessons to be learned from this but,again, most of them would go over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for crying out fucking loud.
> 
> The rapists were racist Muslims who selected British girls, calling them "easy meat" because they are white British girls.  The children were raped with impunity because worthless gits like yourself consider it an act of bigotry to tell the truth -- namely, that the perps were Muslim, that they were expressing contempt for females, children and Britain, and that the entire operation was abetted and covered up by those such as yourself with the same mindless devotion to this cult-like apologia of yours.
> 
> Fat little toads such as yourself only continue this pattern of dysfunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didnt select them though. They were selected by their pimps who were white "christian" women. I can see that it sort of screws up your primitive world view but there you have it.
> Perhaps thats why you are being abusive and childishly trying to deflect on to me. Sad fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN if you follow the cases, they were selected by the muslim adult men. *The courts stated that the action was racist terrorism *by the muslim men, and some absconded back to Pakistan before being arrested. They were enabled and supported by neo Marxists in power at the time in return for a handful of votes, making all of the Labour party and unions just as guilty as the muslim adult men. in a proper democracy these scum would also be facing court action, and the decent people would not be needed to pay any taxes for the next 10 years with the fines and confiscations handed down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many would you like ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford grooming gang: We will regret ignoring Asian thugs who target white girls
> 
> 
> Twelve men who repeatedly gang-raped and abused teenage girl
> 
> 
> 
> Peterborough Muslim Grooming Gang Targeted White Girls For Gang Rapes And Exploitation
Click to expand...



Just one that supports "*The courts stated that the action was racist terrorism "*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.[/QUOTE
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is very valid.* I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. *These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just western culture.  You have similar things going on around the world - young girls are "sold", either to settle debts, because girls are deemed of little value, because the families can't afford to care for their children, or - because they are vulnerable, runaways, broken families.  What's horrible is that a supposedly "legitimate" operation like what these two women ran was able to run so long unexamined, like the gang run grooming ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some really depressed communities in that part of the world and the kids are the victims.
> 
> Kidnapping of Shannon Matthews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This story sort of brings every thread together. Woman with several kids by different fathers. Now "married" to a younger man who is also a child abuser. Kidnaps her own daughter to claim reward money. she even sold t shirts with "Come home Shannon" messages. Kids from that sort of background are vulnerable to abusers and I think that it is getting worse.
> 
> Its an anecdotal piece but it does help you to understand something that normal people look at and scratch their heads over. How do you get in such a state to let your children be exploited ? Probably because you arent capable of even looking after yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is all down to your political ideology that sees throwing money at dysfunctional people as the answer, when education and work is really the answer.
> 
> But nice duck away from the  way the thread went towards neo marxism's role in mass rape of children by muslim gangs
Click to expand...

Neo marxism ? Its a bunch of perv criminals taking advantage of neglected kids who people didnt really care about.Not least a corrupt police force and an incompetent local authority. Your desire to make it a commie plot would be laughable if it wasnt so sick. And you have no idea what my political ideology is you fucking cretin.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the figures population increase in the Uk last year attributable to immigrants amounted to approximately 250,000 people, which is 0.399% I'm even less worried than I was before. I would not call that "rapid". UK population increases by 500,000, official figures show - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the white section of society! According to 2010 figures 76% of sexual offenders are white, 7% black, 8% asian, and 9% "other" (whatever that means) Are Asians disproportionately represented in prosecutions for sex offences?
Click to expand...



1. Surely you know that White Britions do not have a replacement birthrate so that small increase is hiding a much more rapid demographic shift? 

If you are aware of that, that was kind of dishonest of you to pretend you didn't.

2. Mmm, numbers compiled by the same policies forces who ignored the rape ring for 6 years because they didn't want to focus on Asians?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research prick.
> Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
Click to expand...







 NO you are denying them because it shows that by rights you should be against islam and the muslims. How many times have we seen the reports of what is being taught in mosques all over the world, and wahabi's being the most evil.

 Actually Ayeshas age is in the koran if you look, and it is just one hadith that contradicts the rest of the hadiths and the koran.





From the hadith of Bukhari, volume 5, #234

"Narrated Aisha: The prophet engaged me when I was a girl of six. We went to Medina and stayed at the home of Harith Kharzraj. Then I got ill and my hair fell down. Later on my hair grew (again) and my mother, Um Ruman, came to me while I was playing in a swing with some of my girl friends. She called me, and I went to her, not knowing what she wanted to do to me. She caught me by the hand and made me stand at the door of the house. I was breathless then, and when my breathing became all right, she took some water and rubbed my face and head with it. Then she took me into the house. There in the house I saw some Ansari women who said, "Best wishes and Allah's blessing and a good luck." Then she entrusted me to them and they prepared me (for the marriage). Unexpectedly Allah's messenger came to me in the forenoon and my mother handed me over to him, and at that time I was a girl of nine years of age."

Bukhari vol. 7, #65:

"Narrated Aisha that the prophet wrote the marriage contract with her when she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old. Hisham said: "I have been informed that Aisha remained with the prophet for nine years (i.e. till his death).""

From the hadith of Muslim, volume 2, #3309

Aisha reported: Allah’s Messenger married me when I was six years old, and I was admitted to his house at the age of nine….

From the hadith of the Sunan of Abu Dawud, volume 2, #2116

"Aisha said, "The Apostle of Allah married me when I was seven years old." (The narrator Sulaiman said: "Or six years."). "He had intercourse with me when I was 9 years old."

From "The History of Tabari", volume 9, page 131

"Then the men and women got up and left. The Messenger of God consummated his marriage with me in my house when I was nine years old. Neither a camel nor a sheep was slaughtered on behalf of me"...(The Prophet) married her three years before the Emigration, when she was seven years old and consummated the marriage when she was nine years old, after he had emigrated to Medina in Shawwal. She was eighteen years old when he died.

From the Encyclopedia of Islam, under "Aisha":

"Some time after the death of Khadija, Khawla suggested to Muhammad that he should marry either Aisha, the 6 year old daughter of his chief follower, or Sawda Zama, a widow of about 30, who had gone as a Muslim to Abyssinia and whose husband had died there. Muhammad is said to have asked her to arrange for him to marry both. It had already been agreed that Aisha should marry Djubayr Mutim, whose father, though still pagan, was friendly to the Muslims. By common consent, however, this agreement was set aside, and Muhammad was betrothed to Aisha... The marriage was not consummated until some months after the Hidjra, (in April 623, 624). Aisha went to live in an apartment in Muhammad's house, later the mosque of Median. She cannot have been more than ten years old at the time and took her toys to her new home."







Qur'an, Hadith and Scholars:Aisha - WikiIslam

Aisha was Prophet Muhammad's child bride. He married her when she was six to seven years old and consummated the marriage when she was nine lunar years old




By the time of mo'mad very few children were married at 9 and raped, in fact most females were over the age of 12. There is a big difference between a pre pubescent girl playing with dolls and a 12 year old woman.
 Another big difference is that only the muslims still believe that it is a mans right to take a pre pubescent girl as his wife, rape her, damage her so she cant bear children and then throw her away because she cant perform her duties anymore. No other religion even comes close to this barbarity and psychopathic behaviour. Not even the states in the US that allow girls of 12 to be married.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
Click to expand...


AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness, 

the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
Click to expand...







 A pity that there were a few cases before this one, and the one that brought down the Labour party was Rochdale. The nation turned against the neo Marxists and they faced the sack for gross misconduct, so they sold out to try and keep their jobs and lucrative pensions.
Don't forget that the Police are looking for evidence to arrest and convict muslims who raped schoolgirls and then murdered them when they got pregnant and threatened to tell. The most famous case was Charlene Downey who was allegedly made into kebabs and sold from a dingy fast food shop in Blackpool.

And the Labour party made threats to anyone that complained about the actions of any muslims anywhere in the country. I know of fathers being warned they faced losing their jobs, homes, family and the rest of their children if they did not stop making reports to the police.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is very valid.* I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. *These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just western culture.  You have similar things going on around the world - young girls are "sold", either to settle debts, because girls are deemed of little value, because the families can't afford to care for their children, or - because they are vulnerable, runaways, broken families.  What's horrible is that a supposedly "legitimate" operation like what these two women ran was able to run so long unexamined, like the gang run grooming ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some really depressed communities in that part of the world and the kids are the victims.
> 
> Kidnapping of Shannon Matthews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This story sort of brings every thread together. Woman with several kids by different fathers. Now "married" to a younger man who is also a child abuser. Kidnaps her own daughter to claim reward money. she even sold t shirts with "Come home Shannon" messages. Kids from that sort of background are vulnerable to abusers and I think that it is getting worse.
> 
> Its an anecdotal piece but it does help you to understand something that normal people look at and scratch their heads over. How do you get in such a state to let your children be exploited ? Probably because you arent capable of even looking after yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is all down to your political ideology that sees throwing money at dysfunctional people as the answer, when education and work is really the answer.
> 
> But nice duck away from the  way the thread went towards neo marxism's role in mass rape of children by muslim gangs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neo marxism ? Its a bunch of perv criminals taking advantage of neglected kids who people didnt really care about.Not least a corrupt police force and an incompetent local authority. Your desire to make it a commie plot would be laughable if it wasnt so sick. And you have no idea what my political ideology is you fucking cretin.
Click to expand...






 The perv crimianls being the neo Marxists riding high on the back of the Labour government, with a know paedophile as its leader. Caught in a joint FBI/CIA sting when he used his Parliamentary credit card to buy child porn online.

 That is the labour party for you


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
Click to expand...

No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there. 

Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- all the rapists were Muslim men.
> 
> You are simply a mindless fuck who has been programmed to defend them.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO you are denying them because it shows that by rights you should be against islam and the muslims. How many times have we seen the reports of what is being taught in mosques all over the world, and wahabi's being the most evil.
> 
> Actually Ayeshas age is in the koran if you look, and it is just one hadith that contradicts the rest of the hadiths and the koran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the hadith of Bukhari, volume 5, #234
> 
> "Narrated Aisha: The prophet engaged me when I was a girl of six. We went to Medina and stayed at the home of Harith Kharzraj. Then I got ill and my hair fell down. Later on my hair grew (again) and my mother, Um Ruman, came to me while I was playing in a swing with some of my girl friends. She called me, and I went to her, not knowing what she wanted to do to me. She caught me by the hand and made me stand at the door of the house. I was breathless then, and when my breathing became all right, she took some water and rubbed my face and head with it. Then she took me into the house. There in the house I saw some Ansari women who said, "Best wishes and Allah's blessing and a good luck." Then she entrusted me to them and they prepared me (for the marriage). Unexpectedly Allah's messenger came to me in the forenoon and my mother handed me over to him, and at that time I was a girl of nine years of age."
> 
> Bukhari vol. 7, #65:
> 
> "Narrated Aisha that the prophet wrote the marriage contract with her when she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old. Hisham said: "I have been informed that Aisha remained with the prophet for nine years (i.e. till his death).""
> 
> From the hadith of Muslim, volume 2, #3309
> 
> Aisha reported: Allah’s Messenger married me when I was six years old, and I was admitted to his house at the age of nine….
> 
> From the hadith of the Sunan of Abu Dawud, volume 2, #2116
> 
> "Aisha said, "The Apostle of Allah married me when I was seven years old." (The narrator Sulaiman said: "Or six years."). "He had intercourse with me when I was 9 years old."
> 
> From "The History of Tabari", volume 9, page 131
> 
> "Then the men and women got up and left. The Messenger of God consummated his marriage with me in my house when I was nine years old. Neither a camel nor a sheep was slaughtered on behalf of me"...(The Prophet) married her three years before the Emigration, when she was seven years old and consummated the marriage when she was nine years old, after he had emigrated to Medina in Shawwal. She was eighteen years old when he died.
> 
> From the Encyclopedia of Islam, under "Aisha":
> 
> "Some time after the death of Khadija, Khawla suggested to Muhammad that he should marry either Aisha, the 6 year old daughter of his chief follower, or Sawda Zama, a widow of about 30, who had gone as a Muslim to Abyssinia and whose husband had died there. Muhammad is said to have asked her to arrange for him to marry both. It had already been agreed that Aisha should marry Djubayr Mutim, whose father, though still pagan, was friendly to the Muslims. By common consent, however, this agreement was set aside, and Muhammad was betrothed to Aisha... The marriage was not consummated until some months after the Hidjra, (in April 623, 624). Aisha went to live in an apartment in Muhammad's house, later the mosque of Median. She cannot have been more than ten years old at the time and took her toys to her new home."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qur'an, Hadith and Scholars:Aisha - WikiIslam
> 
> Aisha was Prophet Muhammad's child bride. He married her when she was six to seven years old and consummated the marriage when she was nine lunar years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time of mo'mad very few children were married at 9 and raped, in fact most females were over the age of 12. There is a big difference between a pre pubescent girl playing with dolls and a 12 year old woman.
> *Another big difference is that only the muslims still believe that it is a mans right to take a pre pubescent girl as his wife, rape her, damage her so she cant bear children and then throw her away because she cant perform her duties anymore.* No other religion even comes close to this barbarity and psychopathic behaviour. Not even the states in the US that allow girls of 12 to be married.
Click to expand...


Untrue.  This occurs in India, Nepal, Non-Muslim Africa as well as among non-Muslim minorities in Muslim majority countries.

As to Aisha:
Aisha - New World Encyclopedia
Hazrat Aisha's Real Age at Marriage Time - The Most Complete Explanation - Word of Power

The fact that some Muslims take an hadith, written a century after his death, so literally as a means to prey on children needs to confronted (and has been) throughout the Islamic world.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report you stupid fucker. They were all in it together. You dont give a shit about these poor girls. You just want to condemn a whole religion for the actions of a few perverts.
> 
> *The brothers were given access to their victims by local women MacGregor and Davies.
> 
> MacGregor, described in court as a 'mother figure', took in girls - all of whom were white - from children's homes, purporting to give them a safe haven and support.
> 
> But she allowed them to be abused and kept captive, telling them they needed to 'earn their keep' by having sex with a succession of visiting men.
> 
> She even set up a support group - Kin Kids - for family members looking after children whose parents could no longer cope - recruiting the support of her local Labour MP who took her to Westminster to discuss the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Rotherham grooming gang jailed for 102 years
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pity that there were a few cases before this one, and the one that brought down the Labour party was Rochdale. The nation turned against the neo Marxists and they faced the sack for gross misconduct, so they sold out to try and keep their jobs and lucrative pensions.
> Don't forget that the Police are looking for evidence to arrest and convict muslims who raped schoolgirls and then murdered them when they got pregnant and threatened to tell. The most famous case was Charlene Downey who was allegedly made into kebabs and sold from a dingy fast food shop in Blackpool.
> 
> And the Labour party made threats to anyone that complained about the actions of any muslims anywhere in the country. I know of fathers being warned they faced losing their jobs, homes, family and the rest of their children if they did not stop making reports to the police.
Click to expand...

No you dont. You make things up to back up your hate and when it is exposed you bugger off for a while. You claimed that translation services cost ONE London hospital £4m a year when the national figure is just £3m. This is why you have no credibility. You are an anti muslim ,illuminati conspiracy nut who still talks about commies and marxists 40 years after they actually existed. You are an idiot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is very valid.* I also think that there is an issue with Western culture in that we have so many broken families that offer up these victims. *These girls were mainly in care and vulnerable. There is a long history of children in care being abused going back to the 50s at least. There are public enquiries going on now and they will lead to more enquiries. The scope of it all is shocking. We dont look after our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's just western culture.  You have similar things going on around the world - young girls are "sold", either to settle debts, because girls are deemed of little value, because the families can't afford to care for their children, or - because they are vulnerable, runaways, broken families.  What's horrible is that a supposedly "legitimate" operation like what these two women ran was able to run so long unexamined, like the gang run grooming ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some really depressed communities in that part of the world and the kids are the victims.
> 
> Kidnapping of Shannon Matthews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This story sort of brings every thread together. Woman with several kids by different fathers. Now "married" to a younger man who is also a child abuser. Kidnaps her own daughter to claim reward money. she even sold t shirts with "Come home Shannon" messages. Kids from that sort of background are vulnerable to abusers and I think that it is getting worse.
> 
> Its an anecdotal piece but it does help you to understand something that normal people look at and scratch their heads over. How do you get in such a state to let your children be exploited ? Probably because you arent capable of even looking after yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is all down to your political ideology that sees throwing money at dysfunctional people as the answer, when education and work is really the answer.
> 
> But nice duck away from the  way the thread went towards neo marxism's role in mass rape of children by muslim gangs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neo marxism ? Its a bunch of perv criminals taking advantage of neglected kids who people didnt really care about.Not least a corrupt police force and an incompetent local authority. Your desire to make it a commie plot would be laughable if it wasnt so sick. And you have no idea what my political ideology is you fucking cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perv crimianls being the neo Marxists riding high on the back of the Labour government, with a know paedophile as its leader. Caught in a joint FBI/CIA sting when he used his Parliamentary credit card to buy child porn online.
> 
> That is the labour party for you
Click to expand...

Perving isnt exclusive to any party.
You show me a left wing perv and I will show you a right wing perv. You are deluded if you think what you are saying is reality.


----------



## koshergrl

"What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
"But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."

(EDL) English Defence League


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "lack of fear" doesn't mean that it isn't rapid demographic change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the figures population increase in the Uk last year attributable to immigrants amounted to approximately 250,000 people, which is 0.399% I'm even less worried than I was before. I would not call that "rapid". UK population increases by 500,000, official figures show - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual exploitation, however IS more prevalent in some "sections of society".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the white section of society! According to 2010 figures 76% of sexual offenders are white, 7% black, 8% asian, and 9% "other" (whatever that means) Are Asians disproportionately represented in prosecutions for sex offences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Surely you know that White Britions do not have a replacement birthrate so that small increase is hiding a much more rapid demographic shift?
> 
> If you are aware of that, that was kind of dishonest of you to pretend you didn't.
> 
> 2. Mmm, numbers compiled by the same policies forces who ignored the rape ring for 6 years because they didn't want to focus on Asians?
Click to expand...


1. No I didn't as it happens, a measure of how little I care about the subject, I suppose. You are right, native born women (whatever their skin colour) have babies late in life or not at all due to the demands of modern UK society. But you still haven't provided any credible figures that prove your thesis.

2. No, the Ministry of Justice. Are the figures skewed? Possibly, but then there are a disproportionate number of young Asian and African men in prison based on their overall populations in the UK and there are many factors that contribute to this; religion isn't necessarily one of them.


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League



The English Defence League, seriously?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are just as guilty, selling girls they were purporting to "protect" to those animals.
> 
> One interesting statement from the article:
> 
> _Mohammed Shafiq, chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation, said British Pakistanis needed to acknowledge the problem of grooming gangs operating in their communities.
> 
> He said: 'Until British Pakistanis accept that this is a problem for our community we will not be able to eradicate this evil. Burying our head in the sand as the usual response is not good enough.'_​
> It isn't a "Muslim" problem, it's a problem with gangs operating among the British Pakistani community that needs to be be  addressed by the community in order to iradicate.     It's much easier to invoke Islam however, and assume all Muslims are the same, regardless of ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
Click to expand...



Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.

Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.


----------



## koshergrl

Challenger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English Defence League, seriously?
Click to expand...

 So you think the video is staged?

Or are you just doing the ad hominem thing because it's awkward?


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League


Seriously ?
I know that you wont be aware of this but the edl are drunken football hooligans. The majority of them are crims or paedos.

EDL News | Keeping an eye on the far right


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
Click to expand...

Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.


----------



## Coyote

Challenger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English Defence League, seriously?
Click to expand...


Ya...that's kind of like invoking the KKK.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## ClosedCaption

Odium said:


> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.




All they have to do is have more white babies.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
Click to expand...

 Also known as...muslims.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ?
> I know that you wont be aware of this but the edl are drunken football hooligans. The majority of them are crims or paedos.
> 
> EDL News | Keeping an eye on the far right
Click to expand...

 So you maintain the video is staged?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

A year or two back I bumped into the EDL on an away day. They were in Birmingham Station en route to Dudley to protest against a mosque.

There were about 6 of them in their mid 40s, all reeking of cheap aftershave and clothed from head to foot in hoolie labels,stone island,burberry and so on. The problem they had was that none of them could work out how to operate the automatic ticket machine on the platform. It was like a muslim witch devil had made it incomprehensible to the,.

They were grunting at it, following the simple instructions by mouthing the words all in vain.
Anyway after they resorted to kicking it and rocking it back and forth the Transport Police appeared and escorted them to the cells. I believe they would have missed their hate festival.

It was hugely entertaining.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ?
> I know that you wont be aware of this but the edl are drunken football hooligans. The majority of them are crims or paedos.
> 
> EDL News | Keeping an eye on the far right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you maintain the video is staged?
Click to expand...

Why would any adult watch an edl video ? Life is too short. I know what they are about so I know what they will have edited the content to show. If this is your information source about Europe I can see why  there is so much mis-information.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ?
> I know that you wont be aware of this but the edl are drunken football hooligans. The majority of them are crims or paedos.
> 
> EDL News | Keeping an eye on the far right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you maintain the video is staged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any adult watch an edl video ? Life is too short. I know what they are about so I know what they will have edited the content to show. If this is your information source about Europe I can see why  there is so much mis-information.
Click to expand...

 You wouldn't know, because you just said you don't watch them.


----------



## koshergrl

Watch tommy taint attack every separate source that has ever filmed slave traders and terrorists in action.

Hmmm..makes one think.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> You don't have to be a pedophile to defend the importation of the muslim slave trade into Europe...
> 
> But it helps.


Cariad, you cant even spell paedophile, it sort of undermines your attempt to say something intelligent. Its also a typical response from idiots who have nothing to say.


----------



## koshergrl

We're Americans. We spell it pedophile.
Definition of PEDOPHILE

*pedophile*
  
_noun_ pe·do·phile \ˈpe-də-ˌfī(-ə)l, ˈpē-\
Popularity: Top 40% of words
*Simple Definition of pedophile*

: a person who has a sexual interest in children
*tommy


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
Click to expand...



Third World Immigration and Political Correctness allowed this Rape Ring to form and then to operate unhindered for so long.

That this atrocity is not the only atrocity of it's kind to every happen is not a reason to NOT discuss the causes of it with  an eye  to avoiding or reducing the likely hood of similar future nightmares.

It is also important to consider that this is the tip of an iceberg.

The iceberg being a culture that has completely avoided the last century or so of progress on women's rights.

Something that should have been considered BEFORE a significant population of them being imported, and certainly should be considered NOW as such importation is an ongoing process.


----------



## koshergrl

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness allowed this Rape Ring to form and then to operate unhindered for so long.
> 
> That this atrocity is not the only atrocity of it's kind to every happen is not a reason to NOT discuss the causes of it with  an eye  to avoiding or reducing the likely hood of similar future nightmares.
> 
> It is also important to consider that this is the tip of an iceberg.
> 
> The iceberg being a culture that has completely avoided the last century or so of progress on women's rights.
> 
> Something that should have been considered BEFORE a significant population of them being imported, and certainly should be considered NOW as such importation is an ongoing process.
Click to expand...

 
They were barbarians even by the standards of the European middle ages...who had pretty low standards.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> A year or two back I bumped into the EDL.


I hope none were injured when you bumped into them

You appear to have quite the considerable mass


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness allowed this Rape Ring to form and then to operate unhindered for so long.
> 
> That this atrocity is not the only atrocity of it's kind to every happen is not a reason to NOT discuss the causes of it with  an eye  to avoiding or reducing the likely hood of similar future nightmares.
> 
> It is also important to consider that this is the tip of an iceberg.
> 
> The iceberg being a culture that has completely avoided the last century or so of progress on women's rights.
> 
> Something that should have been considered BEFORE a significant population of them being imported, and certainly should be considered NOW as such importation is an ongoing process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were barbarians even by the standards of the European middle ages...who had pretty low standards.
Click to expand...


They were actually more advanced than the Europeans of the Middle Ages were.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also known as...muslims.
Click to expand...


Sorry to dissillusion you but no, they comprised all kinds.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness allowed this Rape Ring to form and then to operate unhindered for so long.
> 
> That this atrocity is not the only atrocity of it's kind to every happen is not a reason to NOT discuss the causes of it with  an eye  to avoiding or reducing the likely hood of similar future nightmares.
> 
> It is also important to consider that this is the tip of an iceberg.
> 
> The iceberg being a culture that has completely avoided the last century or so of progress on women's rights.
> 
> Something that should have been considered BEFORE a significant population of them being imported, and certainly should be considered NOW as such importation is an ongoing process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were barbarians even by the standards of the European middle ages...who had pretty low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were actually more advanced than the Europeans of the Middle Ages were.
Click to expand...

 
Actually, no. The muzzies conquered the ancient civilizations (primarily Christian) and looted them, and stole their knowledge and called it their own..before destroying the libraries and killing off the Christians scholars.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> We're Americans. We spell it pedophile.
> Definition of PEDOPHILE
> 
> *pedophile*
> 
> _noun_ pe·do·phile \ˈpe-də-ˌfī(-ə)l, ˈpē-\
> Popularity: Top 40% of words
> *Simple Definition of pedophile*
> 
> : a person who has a sexual interest in children
> *tommy


Ok,now you just need to work on intelligent.


----------



## koshergrl

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're Americans. We spell it pedophile.
> Definition of PEDOPHILE
> 
> *pedophile*
> 
> _noun_ pe·do·phile \ˈpe-də-ˌfī(-ə)l, ˈpē-\
> Popularity: Top 40% of words
> *Simple Definition of pedophile*
> 
> : a person who has a sexual interest in children
> *tommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,now you just need to work on intelligent.
Click to expand...

 That isn't a complete sentence. Did you forget something?


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness allowed this Rape Ring to form and then to operate unhindered for so long.
> 
> That this atrocity is not the only atrocity of it's kind to every happen is not a reason to NOT discuss the causes of it with  an eye  to avoiding or reducing the likely hood of similar future nightmares.
> 
> It is also important to consider that this is the tip of an iceberg.
> 
> The iceberg being a culture that has completely avoided the last century or so of progress on women's rights.
> 
> Something that should have been considered BEFORE a significant population of them being imported, and certainly should be considered NOW as such importation is an ongoing process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were barbarians even by the standards of the European middle ages...who had pretty low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were actually more advanced than the Europeans of the Middle Ages were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The muzzies conquered the ancient civilizations (primarily Christian) and looted them, and stole their knowledge and called it their own..before destroying the libraries and killing off the Christians scholars.
Click to expand...


  You mean like the Christians looted from the Greeks....?  You just can't stand to credit Muslims with anything...it would probably give you gas if you had to.

Medieval Arabic Scholarship Might Have Preserved Scientific Knowledge
Finding History » Who preserved classical learning- the Byzantines or the Muslims?
UAB - Reynolds-Finley Historical Library - The Context: Arab Medical Knowledge


----------



## koshergrl

Trust me, the MUSLIMS did not develop those ancient civilizations and sciences, when ISLAM was only about 200 years old at the time they rampaged across the middle east and came pounding up on France.

MUSLIMS were illiterate fucking animals, who slaughtered their way into power over CHRISTIAN civilizations of Syria, Byzantine, Nigeria as well as Egypt, Greece and all the rest.

The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

koshergrl said:


> Trust me, the MUSLIMS did not develop those ancient civilizations and sciences, when ISLAM was only about 200 years old at the time they rampaged across the middle east and came pounding up on France.
> 
> MUSLIMS were illiterate fucking animals, who slaughtered their way into power over CHRISTIAN civilizations of Syria, Byzantine, Nigeria as well as Egypt, Greece and all the rest.
> 
> The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.


They never built the Taj Mahal or the Red Fort or the Alhambra either.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Trust me, the MUSLIMS did not develop those ancient civilizations and sciences, when ISLAM was only about 200 years old at the time they rampaged across the middle east and came pounding up on France.
> 
> MUSLIMS were illiterate fucking animals, who slaughtered their way into power over CHRISTIAN civilizations of Syria, Byzantine, Nigeria as well as Egypt, Greece and all the rest.
> 
> The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.



What you don't get at all, is civilizations are built upon earlier ones - none, including Christians, came out of a vacuum.  Christians were no different than any others in looting, forceable conversions, expulsions, and descrating religious sites of other religions.

Muslims most certainly developed and expanded on sciences and medicines and contributed original research to the fields.  If you have a problem with "fucking animals" - look at Christian conquests, not any different.

Free travel?    Depended on WHO you were and WHAT you were.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, the MUSLIMS did not develop those ancient civilizations and sciences, when ISLAM was only about 200 years old at the time they rampaged across the middle east and came pounding up on France.
> 
> MUSLIMS were illiterate fucking animals, who slaughtered their way into power over CHRISTIAN civilizations of Syria, Byzantine, Nigeria as well as Egypt, Greece and all the rest.
> 
> The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't get at all, is civilizations are built upon earlier ones - none, including Christians, came out of a vacuum.  Christians were no different than any others in looting, forceable conversions, expulsions, and descrating religious sites of other religions.
> 
> Muslims most certainly developed and expanded on sciences and medicines and contributed original research to the fields.  If you have a problem with "fucking animals" - look at Christian conquests, not any different.
> 
> Free travel?    Depended on WHO you were and WHAT you were.
Click to expand...

 They didn't expand on anything, lol. In fact, the sciences, medicines and arts that were so *advanced* prior to being conquered by Islam, faltered and sank back into the morass.

The cultural/scientific/artistic/social heydays of all the Middle East was PRIOR to the invasion of muzzies.


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What they're not showing you about the "Refugees" in Europe
> VIDEO: Raw footage that should wake everyone up. This weekend the Muslim “refugees” invading Europe chanted the Islamic war cry as they stoned police at the border with Macedonia.
> "But remember: It's not an invasion. And all these young men are going to make great Europeans."
> 
> (EDL) English Defence League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English Defence League, seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the video is staged?
> 
> Or are you just doing the ad hominem thing because it's awkward?
Click to expand...

One minute of video without any context is meaningless, even more so coming from a far right racist organisation.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is a muslim problem as not all the men were Pakistani. Some were Bangladeshi, Somali, Afghani and Iraqi. Not having lived with the problem for 15 to 20 years you are not in a position to say it was not the way it was. When the Prime Minister threatened on camera to alter UK laws so he could personally issue the arrest warrant for a political opponent who spoke out against the attacks and involvement of the Labour party.
> 
> Once again you ignore the basic teachings of islam that states all muslims MUST emulate the life and actions of mo'mad the perfect muslim. And he is known to have raped 12 year old girls on a regular basis, and consummated his marriage to a 9 year old girl. When you have that as part of the teachings that can not be removed from the religion then you have a major problem with humanity and morality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
Click to expand...


You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


>


....an now from the "Tea Party" (same footage) no context


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also known as...muslims.
Click to expand...


...and Names of 46 convicted child sex offenders who terrorized the Orthodox Jewish community from within are released by Brooklyn DA


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> Rape rings existed prior to immigration and will continue to exist as long as there are people who want to rape children and people who want to sell children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness allowed this Rape Ring to form and then to operate unhindered for so long.
> 
> That this atrocity is not the only atrocity of it's kind to every happen is not a reason to NOT discuss the causes of it with  an eye  to avoiding or reducing the likely hood of similar future nightmares.
> 
> It is also important to consider that this is the tip of an iceberg.
> 
> The iceberg being a culture that has completely avoided the last century or so of progress on women's rights.
> 
> Something that should have been considered BEFORE a significant population of them being imported, and certainly should be considered NOW as such importation is an ongoing process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were barbarians even by the standards of the European middle ages...who had pretty low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were actually more advanced than the Europeans of the Middle Ages were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The muzzies conquered the ancient civilizations (primarily Christian) and looted them, and stole their knowledge and called it their own..before destroying the libraries and killing off the Christians scholars.
Click to expand...







In reallity they saved many many texts the Christians would have destroyed as being "pagan" and "blasphemous", built upon, and drew in other learning from India and elsewhere to broaden our knowledge base and then accepted Christian students who came to learn and pass it back to Europe. Without Islamic centres of educational excellence there would never have been a Renaissance and we'd still be ignorant peasants doing what the priests told us to do and burning witches on Sunday.


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


> The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.



and nothing changed under the Caliphate, in fact it got better.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority were Pakistani.
> 
> I'm not ignoring basic teachings - you're perverting them, same as anyone who justifies pedophilia based on a person who lived over a thousand years ago, and who's bride's age is based on only one Hadith, and contradicted by other sources.
> 
> 12 was a marriagable age.  Mary was 12 when she bore Jesus.  Did Joseph rape her and was he a pedophile to?  Things were very different then - across the board, across religions.
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
Click to expand...



Enough. 

I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.

My point, despite your nonsense, stands. 


Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
Click to expand...

How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
Click to expand...



Nothing I said indicated that it would.

You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.


Try to be less vile.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
Click to expand...

You dont make sense. It looks like your concern has nothing to do with the rape problems and everything to do with Muslims.
A similar solution would be to shut down all the Catholic churches and boot out all the priests.
Of course, it would not be right to punish all the decent catholics for the paedo activities of some of their priests.
You havent suggested that though.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, ....
Click to expand...





Notice how often you feel the need to say that? Ever stop to consider the problem is YOU?


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, the MUSLIMS did not develop those ancient civilizations and sciences, when ISLAM was only about 200 years old at the time they rampaged across the middle east and came pounding up on France.
> 
> MUSLIMS were illiterate fucking animals, who slaughtered their way into power over CHRISTIAN civilizations of Syria, Byzantine, Nigeria as well as Egypt, Greece and all the rest.
> 
> The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't get at all, is civilizations are built upon earlier ones - none, including Christians, came out of a vacuum.  Christians were no different than any others in looting, forceable conversions, expulsions, and descrating religious sites of other religions.
> 
> Muslims most certainly developed and expanded on sciences and medicines and contributed original research to the fields.  If you have a problem with "fucking animals" - look at Christian conquests, not any different.
> 
> Free travel?    Depended on WHO you were and WHAT you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't expand on anything, lol. In fact, the sciences, medicines and arts that were so *advanced* prior to being conquered by Islam, faltered and sank back into the morass.
> 
> The cultural/scientific/artistic/social heydays of all the Middle East was PRIOR to the invasion of muzzies.
Click to expand...



You realize don't you, that this new historical revisionism is a recent phenomanem of the last decade and coincides with the rise in Islamophobia and goes against a large body of established history?  It's kind of like Holocaust Deniers.

History of science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Science in the Middle Ages

With the division of the Roman Empire, the Western Roman Empire lost contact with much of its past. In the Middle East, Greek philosophy was able to find some support under the newly created Arab Empire. With the spread of Islam in the 7th and 8th centuries, a period of Muslim scholarship, known as the Islamic Golden Age, lasted until the 13th century. This scholarship was aided by several factors. The use of a single language, Arabic, allowed communication without need of a translator. Access to Greek texts from the Byzantine Empire, along with Indian sources of learning, provided Muslim scholars a knowledge base to build upon.


While the Byzantine Empire still held learning centers such as Constantinople, Western Europe's knowledge was concentrated in monasteries until the development of medieval universities in the 12th and 13th centuries. The curriculum of monastic schools included the study of the few available ancient texts and of new works on practical subjects like medicine[51] and timekeeping.[52]_​
The Roman Empire broke up prior to the spread of Islam and the Arabs were instrumental in preserving old knowledge, and adding to it with new discoveries.

_Muslim scientists placed far greater emphasis on experiment than had the Greeks.[53] This led to an early scientific method being developed in the Muslim world, where significant progress in methodology was made, beginning with the experiments of Ibn al-Haytham (Alhazen) on optics from c. 1000, in his Book of Optics. The law of refraction of light was known to the Persians.[54] The most important development of the scientific method was the use of experiments to distinguish between competing scientific theories set within a generally empirical orientation, which began among Muslim scientists. Ibn al-Haytham is also regarded as the father of optics, especially for his empirical proof of the intromission theory of light. Some have also described Ibn al-Haytham as the "first scientist" for his development of the modern scientific method.[55]


In mathematics, the Persian mathematician Muhammad ibn Musa al-Khwarizmi gave his name to the concept of the algorithm, while the term algebra is derived from al-jabr, the beginning of the title of one of his publications. What is now known as Arabic numerals originally came from India, but Muslim mathematicians did make several refinements to the number system, such as the introduction of decimal point notation. Sabian mathematician Al-Battani (850-929) contributed to astronomy and mathematics, while Persian scholar Al-Razi contributed to chemistry and medicine.


In astronomy, Al-Battani improved the measurements of Hipparchus, preserved in the translation of Ptolemy's Hè Megalè Syntaxis (The great treatise) translated as Almagest. Al-Battani also improved the precision of the measurement of the precession of the Earth's axis. The corrections made to the geocentric model by al-Battani, Ibn al-Haytham,[56] Averroes and the Maragha astronomers such as Nasir al-Din al-Tusi, Mo'ayyeduddin Urdi and Ibn al-Shatir are similar to Copernican heliocentric model.[57][58] Heliocentric theories may have also been discussed by several other Muslim astronomers such as Ja'far ibn Muhammad Abu Ma'shar al-Balkhi,[59] Abu-Rayhan Biruni, Abu Said al-Sijzi,[60] Qutb al-Din al-Shirazi, and Najm al-Dīn al-Qazwīnī al-Kātibī.[61]


Muslim chemists and alchemists played an important role in the foundation of modern chemistry. Scholars such as Will Durant[62] and Fielding H. Garrison[63] considered Muslim chemists to be the founders of chemistry. In particular, Jābir ibn Hayyān is "considered by many to be the father of chemistry".[64][65] The works of Arabic scientists influenced Roger Bacon (who introduced the empirical method to Europe, strongly influenced by his reading of Persians writers),[66] and later Isaac Newton.[67]


Ibn Sina (Avicenna) is regarded as the most influential philosopher of Islam.[68] He pioneered the science of experimental medicine[69] and was the first physician to conduct clinical trials.[70] His two most notable works in medicine are the Kitāb al-shifāʾ ("Book of Healing") and The Canon of Medicine, both of which were used as standard medicinal texts in both the Muslim world and in Europe well into the 17th century. Amongst his many contributions are the discovery of the contagious nature of infectious diseases,[69] and the introduction of clinical pharmacology.[71]


Some of the other famous scientists from the Islamic world include al-Farabi (polymath), Abu al-Qasim al-Zahrawi (pioneer of surgery),[72] Abū Rayhān al-Bīrūnī (pioneer of Indology,[73] geodesy and anthropology),[74] Nasīr al-Dīn al-Tūsī (polymath), and Ibn Khaldun (forerunner of social sciences[75] such as demography,[76] cultural history,[77] historiography,[78] philosophy of history and sociology),[79] among many others.


Islamic science began its decline in the 12th or 13th century, before the Renaissance in Europe, and due in part to the 11th–13th century Mongol conquests, during which libraries, observatories, hospitals and universities were destroyed.[80] The end of the Islamic Golden Age is marked by the destruction of the intellectual center of Baghdad, the capital of the Abbasid caliphate in 1258.[80]_

You don't have to like Muslims, but you ought to at least honestly credit them where credit is due.​


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham was a wake up call for the country. The whole thing was jaw dropping. Pretty much everybody comes out of it in a bad light. There are still dozens of police officers under investigation and it is certain that charges will follow.
> The South Yorkshire force is probably the most corrupt in Britain.
> Alongside that the labour party has a virtual fiefdom in that area and that is not a health situation.
> There are a whole raft of social and cultural issues combined to let this happen and not least how we look after the vulnerable in our society. Its a shame that some would politicise it to push a narrow agenda or a loony conspiracy theory. Thats where it sits with the far right in Britain though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
Click to expand...


No, rape rings need to be stopped.  Simple, straightforward and honest.


----------



## koshergrl

Sorry, I get my history from real sources. Not interested in that garbage. There was never any "Islamic Science". What there was was MUSLIMS who conquered vastly superior cultures, and then took credit for all the scholarship and beauty that existed BEFORE they got there.

It only took a couple hundred years for them to destroy it all and turn what was beautiful, civilized, and scholarly into the backwards, miserable dungheaps we see today.


----------



## Challenger

koshergrl said:


> Sorry, I get my history from real sources.



Enlighten us as to these "real sources"



koshergrl said:


> What there was was MUSLIMS who conquered vastly superior cultures,



Can't have been that superior if a bunch of inferior desert-dweller rag-heads managed to take them out.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
Click to expand...

Preston takeaway staff jailed for sex abuse of underage girls - BBC News
Heres another paedo group for you. What, in your solution, would have stopped them ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont make sense. It looks like your concern has nothing to do with the rape problems and everything to do with Muslims.
> A similar solution would be to shut down all the Catholic churches and boot out all the priests.
> Of course, it would not be right to punish all the decent catholics for the paedo activities of some of their priests.
> You havent suggested that though.
Click to expand...




I make perfect sense. 

Third World Immigration is introducing a demographic and a culture with a very different view of women's rights than that of Western Civilization.

We should have discussed that before. And failing that, considering the horrific results, we should certainly discuss it now.

But we can't because of Political Correctness.

Your knee jerk defense of Political Correctness and the medieval culture in question is noted.

Both of those are more important to you than the safety of your nation's young girls.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how often you feel the need to say that? Ever stop to consider the problem is YOU?
Click to expand...


Sure, I've examined my assumptions and beliefs every now and then.

But, really, think about what I said.

No reasonable person would assume that I meant ALL rape rings are muslim.

That would be like having a friend tell you that he is quitting smoking so that he does not die of cancer, and you ridiculing him because you "heard" that he thinks he is going to live forever now.

The problem is the assholes who are actively being obtuse so that they don't have to face the horrific costs of their lefty policies and Political Correctness.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, rape rings need to be stopped.  Simple, straightforward and honest.
Click to expand...


Actually, completely DIShonest.

The Rape Rings that have been forming in Muslim communities, preying upon white UK girls are different from the ones forming in other ethnic communities.

Pretending that they are all the same, is NOT about "stopping all rape rings" but about avoiding an honest discussion of an important subset of Rape Rings.

BECAUSE, protecting Third World Immigration and Political Correctness is more important to you lefties than protecting young white female children from rape, torture and forced sexual slavery.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preston takeaway staff jailed for sex abuse of underage girls - BBC News
> Heres another paedo group for you. What, in your solution, would have stopped them ?
Click to expand...



Like I said, I am not going to coddle you.

I made a point about Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.

One you have refused to honestly address.

YOur attempt at distraction is noted, and actually supports my claim.

Because you are doing all you can to avoid discussing the problem of Rape Rings such as the Rotherham Rape Ring, so as to protect Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.

Exactly as I pointed out.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
Click to expand...







 It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.


----------



## Challenger

As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.

"Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.

What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.

The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.

It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.

Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.

So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont make sense. It looks like your concern has nothing to do with the rape problems and everything to do with Muslims.
> A similar solution would be to shut down all the Catholic churches and boot out all the priests.
> Of course, it would not be right to punish all the decent catholics for the paedo activities of some of their priests.
> You havent suggested that though.
Click to expand...







 Because the "problem" was never there in the first place, and it is just you neo Marxists blowing it out of proportion. The rate of Catholic priests is the same as that for Anglican priests and neo Marxists at 5% of the population pro rata. Punishing the masses for the actions of a few is one of your neo marist traits isn't it, as shown by Ukraine twice now.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> No reasonable person would assume that I meant ALL rape rings are muslim.



Perhaps not but you appear to be obsessed with discussing this sub-set.



Correll said:


> The Rape Rings that have been forming in Muslim communities, preying upon white UK girls are different from the ones forming in other ethnic communities.



...again focusing on Muslim "rape rings" How are they "different" to Polish immigrant rape rings, or Scottish rape rings, etc?



Correll said:


> an important subset of Rape Rings.



what makes one sub set more important than another?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, the MUSLIMS did not develop those ancient civilizations and sciences, when ISLAM was only about 200 years old at the time they rampaged across the middle east and came pounding up on France.
> 
> MUSLIMS were illiterate fucking animals, who slaughtered their way into power over CHRISTIAN civilizations of Syria, Byzantine, Nigeria as well as Egypt, Greece and all the rest.
> 
> The Middle East at the time was open and people traveled freely between Europe and the whole of the Middle East and Africa. Until the muzzies established themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't get at all, is civilizations are built upon earlier ones - none, including Christians, came out of a vacuum.  Christians were no different than any others in looting, forceable conversions, expulsions, and descrating religious sites of other religions.
> 
> Muslims most certainly developed and expanded on sciences and medicines and contributed original research to the fields.  If you have a problem with "fucking animals" - look at Christian conquests, not any different.
> 
> Free travel?    Depended on WHO you were and WHAT you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't expand on anything, lol. In fact, the sciences, medicines and arts that were so *advanced* prior to being conquered by Islam, faltered and sank back into the morass.
> 
> The cultural/scientific/artistic/social heydays of all the Middle East was PRIOR to the invasion of muzzies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize don't you, that this new historical revisionism is a recent phenomanem of the last decade and coincides with the rise in Islamophobia and goes against a large body of established history?  It's kind of like Holocaust Deniers.
> 
> History of science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> _Science in the Middle Ages
> 
> With the division of the Roman Empire, the Western Roman Empire lost contact with much of its past. In the Middle East, Greek philosophy was able to find some support under the newly created Arab Empire. With the spread of Islam in the 7th and 8th centuries, a period of Muslim scholarship, known as the Islamic Golden Age, lasted until the 13th century. This scholarship was aided by several factors. The use of a single language, Arabic, allowed communication without need of a translator. Access to Greek texts from the Byzantine Empire, along with Indian sources of learning, provided Muslim scholars a knowledge base to build upon.
> 
> 
> While the Byzantine Empire still held learning centers such as Constantinople, Western Europe's knowledge was concentrated in monasteries until the development of medieval universities in the 12th and 13th centuries. The curriculum of monastic schools included the study of the few available ancient texts and of new works on practical subjects like medicine[51] and timekeeping.[52]_​
> The Roman Empire broke up prior to the spread of Islam and the Arabs were instrumental in preserving old knowledge, and adding to it with new discoveries.
> 
> _Muslim scientists placed far greater emphasis on experiment than had the Greeks.[53] This led to an early scientific method being developed in the Muslim world, where significant progress in methodology was made, beginning with the experiments of Ibn al-Haytham (Alhazen) on optics from c. 1000, in his Book of Optics. The law of refraction of light was known to the Persians.[54] The most important development of the scientific method was the use of experiments to distinguish between competing scientific theories set within a generally empirical orientation, which began among Muslim scientists. Ibn al-Haytham is also regarded as the father of optics, especially for his empirical proof of the intromission theory of light. Some have also described Ibn al-Haytham as the "first scientist" for his development of the modern scientific method.[55]
> 
> 
> In mathematics, the Persian mathematician Muhammad ibn Musa al-Khwarizmi gave his name to the concept of the algorithm, while the term algebra is derived from al-jabr, the beginning of the title of one of his publications. What is now known as Arabic numerals originally came from India, but Muslim mathematicians did make several refinements to the number system, such as the introduction of decimal point notation. Sabian mathematician Al-Battani (850-929) contributed to astronomy and mathematics, while Persian scholar Al-Razi contributed to chemistry and medicine.
> 
> 
> In astronomy, Al-Battani improved the measurements of Hipparchus, preserved in the translation of Ptolemy's Hè Megalè Syntaxis (The great treatise) translated as Almagest. Al-Battani also improved the precision of the measurement of the precession of the Earth's axis. The corrections made to the geocentric model by al-Battani, Ibn al-Haytham,[56] Averroes and the Maragha astronomers such as Nasir al-Din al-Tusi, Mo'ayyeduddin Urdi and Ibn al-Shatir are similar to Copernican heliocentric model.[57][58] Heliocentric theories may have also been discussed by several other Muslim astronomers such as Ja'far ibn Muhammad Abu Ma'shar al-Balkhi,[59] Abu-Rayhan Biruni, Abu Said al-Sijzi,[60] Qutb al-Din al-Shirazi, and Najm al-Dīn al-Qazwīnī al-Kātibī.[61]
> 
> 
> Muslim chemists and alchemists played an important role in the foundation of modern chemistry. Scholars such as Will Durant[62] and Fielding H. Garrison[63] considered Muslim chemists to be the founders of chemistry. In particular, Jābir ibn Hayyān is "considered by many to be the father of chemistry".[64][65] The works of Arabic scientists influenced Roger Bacon (who introduced the empirical method to Europe, strongly influenced by his reading of Persians writers),[66] and later Isaac Newton.[67]
> 
> 
> Ibn Sina (Avicenna) is regarded as the most influential philosopher of Islam.[68] He pioneered the science of experimental medicine[69] and was the first physician to conduct clinical trials.[70] His two most notable works in medicine are the Kitāb al-shifāʾ ("Book of Healing") and The Canon of Medicine, both of which were used as standard medicinal texts in both the Muslim world and in Europe well into the 17th century. Amongst his many contributions are the discovery of the contagious nature of infectious diseases,[69] and the introduction of clinical pharmacology.[71]
> 
> 
> Some of the other famous scientists from the Islamic world include al-Farabi (polymath), Abu al-Qasim al-Zahrawi (pioneer of surgery),[72] Abū Rayhān al-Bīrūnī (pioneer of Indology,[73] geodesy and anthropology),[74] Nasīr al-Dīn al-Tūsī (polymath), and Ibn Khaldun (forerunner of social sciences[75] such as demography,[76] cultural history,[77] historiography,[78] philosophy of history and sociology),[79] among many others.
> 
> 
> Islamic science began its decline in the 12th or 13th century, before the Renaissance in Europe, and due in part to the 11th–13th century Mongol conquests, during which libraries, observatories, hospitals and universities were destroyed.[80] The end of the Islamic Golden Age is marked by the destruction of the intellectual center of Baghdad, the capital of the Abbasid caliphate in 1258.[80]_
> 
> You don't have to like Muslims, but you ought to at least honestly credit them where credit is due.​
Click to expand...






 Can you tell me when islamophobia was first diagnosed, and how many cases have been diagnosed since in this rise of a very serious mental disease. Or have you fallen for the ploy of the islamonazi propagandists and just repeat their words because they sound good


 A phobia is a life threatening medical condition that can be treated, it causes increased blood pressure, increased breathing rate, abject fear, sweating etc.   I have looked and cant find one case of islamophobia highlighted in any medical journals


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS THE vast majority of the rape ring was Pakistani, and that the reason they were able to operate so openly and for so long was primarily because of Political Correctness,
> 
> the debate should primarily be on Third World Immigration and Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, rape rings need to be stopped.  Simple, straightforward and honest.
Click to expand...







 Correct and they should be done by religion first, as they are the biggest culprits. So we should be arresting over 60% of all muslim males in the UK as they are the largest group of culprits at the moment. Jewish rapists are the least in number, then the indigenous, Catholic priests, Anglican priests, Africans and other immigrants.

 You need to open your eyes to where the blame lies, and stop defending muslims all the time.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldnt. Those are just two aspects.Family breakdowns,police corruption,police incompetence,political indifference and institutional incompetence are just as relevant. So is not giving a shit what happens to the poor in our society.
> Why are kids from London shipped up to the north to put in care ? Because its cheaper to keep them there.
> 
> Youre whole thing is an anti muslim crusade and on that basis your viewpoint is of little value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
Click to expand...

Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont make sense. It looks like your concern has nothing to do with the rape problems and everything to do with Muslims.
> A similar solution would be to shut down all the Catholic churches and boot out all the priests.
> Of course, it would not be right to punish all the decent catholics for the paedo activities of some of their priests.
> You havent suggested that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the "problem" was never there in the first place, and it is just you neo Marxists blowing it out of proportion. The rate of Catholic priests is the same as that for Anglican priests and neo Marxists at 5% of the population pro rata. Punishing the masses for the actions of a few is one of your neo marist traits isn't it, as shown by Ukraine twice now.
Click to expand...

Laughable. Remind me who wants to punish a minority for the actions of a few ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I get my history from real sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten us as to these "real sources"
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What there was was MUSLIMS who conquered vastly superior cultures,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't have been that superior if a bunch of inferior desert-dweller rag-heads managed to take them out.
Click to expand...







 Any source that is not neo Marxist or islamonazi of course

 Superior is brain power, not in numbers of psychopaths willing to die.


 Very few muslims make it onto the world stage in spite of their numbers, many Jews make it in spite of their very low numbers.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
Click to expand...







 There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said indicated that it would.
> 
> You only bring that up to distract and deflect from my point, in defense of your lefty agenda of Third World Immigration and Political Correctness, even though we have seen that it leads to horrible atrocities.
> 
> 
> Try to be less vile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont make sense. It looks like your concern has nothing to do with the rape problems and everything to do with Muslims.
> A similar solution would be to shut down all the Catholic churches and boot out all the priests.
> Of course, it would not be right to punish all the decent catholics for the paedo activities of some of their priests.
> You havent suggested that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the "problem" was never there in the first place, and it is just you neo Marxists blowing it out of proportion. The rate of Catholic priests is the same as that for Anglican priests and neo Marxists at 5% of the population pro rata. Punishing the masses for the actions of a few is one of your neo marist traits isn't it, as shown by Ukraine twice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. Remind me who wants to punish a minority for the actions of a few ?
Click to expand...







 A few would be less than 0.1% of the population, not 20% as it seems are the number of muslim rapists


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.
> 
> "Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.
> 
> What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.
> 
> The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.
> 
> It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.
> 
> Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.
> 
> So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett




Yes, I am aware that the Left has been pushing back on the topic of Political Correctness. They have been doing so by lying.


This is what Political Correctness is.

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:

... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."






This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".

This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.


BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.

And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.

HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reasonable person would assume that I meant ALL rape rings are muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not but you appear to be obsessed with discussing this sub-set.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rape Rings that have been forming in Muslim communities, preying upon white UK girls are different from the ones forming in other ethnic communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...again focusing on Muslim "rape rings" How are they "different" to Polish immigrant rape rings, or Scottish rape rings, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> an important subset of Rape Rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what makes one sub set more important than another?
Click to expand...


1. You admit that it is obvious that I did not mean that all rape rings were Muslim. SO stop with the moronic "gotcha's" where you pretend to think that I did mean that. YOu accomplish nothing other than being an ass.

2. From my perspective the differences are most important because they point to different ways of addressing the problem.

3. The reasons for that should be obvious if you pull your head out of your leftist ass for a second. Hints a. NOt racism, and B. I live in America.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee jerk accusation of an "anti-muslim" crusade shows your true agenda.
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?




 What you are dealing with here are fundamentalists with low IQs.  You might as well offer a member of the flat Earth society a picture of earth from space, or take a New world creationist to a science and anthropology museum.  It is the same phenomenon.

 These are not rational individuals that live in a world of reason based upon evidence. They are only ultra-conformist little gits who are so terrified of the possibility of thinking for themselves that they support the very antithesis of what they claim to support and never even question why that is so. They are forever stuck in an infantile stage in life where the political correctness acts as the father figure telling them what to do.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> .... and B. I live in America.




But you can't stop pretending to be an expert on what's happening in Britain.


----------



## Correll

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are dealing with here are fundamentalists with low IQs.  You might as well offer a member of the flat Earth society a picture of earth from space, or take a New world creationist to a science and anthropology museum.  It is the same phenomenon.
> 
> These are not rational individuals that live in a world of reason based upon evidence. They are only ultra-conformist little gits who are so terrified of the possibility of thinking for themselves that they support the very antithesis of what they claim to support and never even question why that is so. They are forever stuck in an infantile stage in life where the political correctness acts as the father figure telling them what to do.
Click to expand...



I know. 

But still, I feel compelled to try.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and B. I live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't stop pretending to be an expert on what's happening in Britain.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that only personal experience is a valid basis for having an opinion is irrational.

You should spent more time defending your position and less looking for excuses to dismiss other people and their positions.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and B. I live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't stop pretending to be an expert on what's happening in Britain.
Click to expand...



 When people display much more knowledge than you and substantiate their opinions based upon such knowledge, they aren't pretending to be anything. 

They are simply showing they know much more than you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and B. I live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't stop pretending to be an expert on what's happening in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that only personal experience is a valid basis for having an opinion is irrational.
> 
> You should spent more time defending your position and less looking for excuses to dismiss other people and their positions.
Click to expand...



 I met this really nice pit bull one time, Correll.  He wagged its tail, I petted him on the head, and he was very nice.

  If I was utterly idiotic and completely incapable of reason, I would prattle on about how everybody should then cover their toddlers in aus jus and put them into a pen with one.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reasonable person would assume that I meant ALL rape rings are muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not but you appear to be obsessed with discussing this sub-set.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rape Rings that have been forming in Muslim communities, preying upon white UK girls are different from the ones forming in other ethnic communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...again focusing on Muslim "rape rings" How are they "different" to Polish immigrant rape rings, or Scottish rape rings, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> an important subset of Rape Rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what makes one sub set more important than another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You admit that it is obvious that I did not mean that all rape rings were Muslim. SO stop with the moronic "gotcha's" where you pretend to think that I did mean that. YOu accomplish nothing other than being an ass.
> 
> 2. From my perspective the differences are most important because they point to different ways of addressing the problem.
> 
> 3. The reasons for that should be obvious if you pull your head out of your leftist ass for a second. Hints a. NOt racism, and B. I live in America.
Click to expand...


1. I said "perhaps not" giving you the benefit of the doubt, but I still maintain you nevertheless appear to have an obsession with discussing this sub-set.

2. What are those differences in your view and what would be the different ways of addressing the problem?

3. Not obvious to me, regardless as to where my head might be, why not do us a favour and "enlighten my darkness"


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> They have been doing so by lying.



Prove it.



Dogmaphobe said:


> When people display much more knowledge than you and substantiate their opinions based upon such knowledge, they aren't pretending to be anything.
> 
> They are simply showing they know much more than you.



Substantiation, now that's something I've yet to see from either of you two.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding? 'Vile and depraved' UK gang raped and abused babies - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
Click to expand...

Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I will not coddle you and pretend that you really thought that I meant that ALL rape rings are Muslim.
> 
> My point, despite your nonsense, stands.
> 
> 
> Third World Immigration and Political Correctness need to be stopped in the UK to avoid future rape rings.
> 
> 
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
Click to expand...

I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...


----------



## koshergrl

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and B. I live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't stop pretending to be an expert on what's happening in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that only personal experience is a valid basis for having an opinion is irrational.
> 
> You should spent more time defending your position and less looking for excuses to dismiss other people and their positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I met this really nice pit bull one time, Correll.  He wagged its tail, I petted him on the head, and he was very nice.
> 
> If I was utterly idiotic and completely incapable of reason, I would prattle on about how everybody should then cover their toddlers in aus jus and put them into a pen with one.
Click to expand...

Like this?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that stop white british born rape gangs ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
Click to expand...

He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm aware of Phoney, or rather "unaware" as I tend to ignore him mostly. Apparently his family came over with the Normans, so he's another descendant of immigrants (dear pot, love kettle). I know he's a fan of Nick Griffin so that says it all really.


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.
> 
> "Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.
> 
> What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.
> 
> The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.
> 
> It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.
> 
> Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.
> 
> So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware that the Left has been pushing back on the topic of Political Correctness. They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> This is what Political Correctness is.
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?
Click to expand...








 And don't forget that the estimated numbers of males involved in Rotherham is a minimum 250, all muslim from most Islamic nations. The girls were pimped through mosques and madrassas's by the gangs


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wont, but seeing as they are in such small numbers they will be caught and treated to a stay in solitary. Seeing as the immigrants are less than 10% of the population why are they 80% of the rapists ? That is the problem you neo Marxist morons try and cover up.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
Click to expand...









 Is that like you need to LIE all the time because you cant bring any evidence to bear to refute the claims.

 Never been to a Britain first rally, EDL march, BNP meeting et al.   But I did go to many neo Marxist meetings and heard the LIES peddled there.
 No all Paedophiles are scum and should be shot, and they come from all walks of life. Just that the largest percentage come from islam and the looney left.
One thing is for certain the left and the Welsh wont be saving this country from the muslim hordes, it will be the likes of me who are prepared to fight to the end that will be the saviours. You like rat boy will try and take the accolades until you are shown to be craven cowards


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of Phoney, or rather "unaware" as I tend to ignore him mostly. Apparently his family came over with the Normans, so he's another descendant of immigrants (dear pot, love kettle). I know he's a fan of Nick Griffin so that says it all really.
Click to expand...








 Once again you lie rat boy as I said my family history only goes back to the time of the Normans.   You just have to twist what other people say to make yourself look big, a typical neo Marxist trait


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reasonable person would assume that I meant ALL rape rings are muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not but you appear to be obsessed with discussing this sub-set.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rape Rings that have been forming in Muslim communities, preying upon white UK girls are different from the ones forming in other ethnic communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...again focusing on Muslim "rape rings" How are they "different" to Polish immigrant rape rings, or Scottish rape rings, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> an important subset of Rape Rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what makes one sub set more important than another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You admit that it is obvious that I did not mean that all rape rings were Muslim. SO stop with the moronic "gotcha's" where you pretend to think that I did mean that. YOu accomplish nothing other than being an ass.
> 
> 2. From my perspective the differences are most important because they point to different ways of addressing the problem.
> 
> 3. The reasons for that should be obvious if you pull your head out of your leftist ass for a second. Hints a. NOt racism, and B. I live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I said "perhaps not" giving you the benefit of the doubt, but I still maintain you nevertheless appear to have an obsession with discussing this sub-set.
> 
> 2. What are those differences in your view and what would be the different ways of addressing the problem?
> 
> 3. Not obvious to me, regardless as to where my head might be, why not do us a favour and "enlighten my darkness"
Click to expand...



1. No, it is obvious that I did not mean ALL Rape Rings. When someone tells you that they are quitting smoking so they won't die of cancer, you don't ridicule them for planning to live forever.

2. Larger was one of the big ones. And as to solution, first of all STOP IMPORTING MORE MUSLIMS.

3. No, I really think you should try to imagine, if you can, some other reasons, especially keeping in mind the hints I gave you.

What this will show is how completely incapable you are of understanding anyone that doesn't think just like you or god forbid, disagrees with you.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it..
Click to expand...



I did. I provided a real example of Political Correctness, with a link and an explanation of how it worked.

Your post is the one that was just some lib talking about what he liked to pretend reality is.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of Phoney, or rather "unaware" as I tend to ignore him mostly. Apparently his family came over with the Normans, so he's another descendant of immigrants (dear pot, love kettle). I know he's a fan of Nick Griffin so that says it all really.
Click to expand...



Are you seriously calling someone that has been native born since the 11th century a "descendant of immigrants"?

As a "reason" to dismiss concerns raised about immigration policy?









Oh, and now I see you were lying about that! LOL!!!


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.
> 
> "Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.
> 
> What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.
> 
> The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.
> 
> It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.
> 
> Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.
> 
> So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware that the Left has been pushing back on the topic of Political Correctness. They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> This is what Political Correctness is.
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget that the estimated numbers of males involved in Rotherham is a minimum 250, all muslim from most Islamic nations. The girls were pimped through mosques and madrassas's by the gangs
Click to expand...



Considering the time frame and scale of forced prostitution that number sounds low. I assume it is an Absolute Minimum Estimate?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of Phoney, or rather "unaware" as I tend to ignore him mostly. Apparently his family came over with the Normans, so he's another descendant of immigrants (dear pot, love kettle). I know he's a fan of Nick Griffin so that says it all really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you lie rat boy as I said my family history only goes back to the time of the Normans.   You just have to twist what other people say to make yourself look big, a typical neo Marxist trait
Click to expand...

Every bodies families go back to Norman times and even before that. None of us would be here otherwise. Unless you know different of course ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you make up figures to support your bigotry. There is no accurate measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like you need to LIE all the time because you cant bring any evidence to bear to refute the claims.
> 
> Never been to a Britain first rally, EDL march, BNP meeting et al.   But I did go to many neo Marxist meetings and heard the LIES peddled there.
> No all Paedophiles are scum and should be shot, and they come from all walks of life. Just that the largest percentage come from islam and the looney left.
> One thing is for certain the left and the Welsh wont be saving this country from the muslim hordes, it will be the likes of me who are prepared to fight to the end that will be the saviours. You like rat boy will try and take the accolades until you are shown to be craven cowards
Click to expand...

You are a true hero . A poster boy for white power.


----------



## Correll

Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.

That is a function of Political Correctness.

Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.


The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.
Click to expand...



I've repeatedly mentioned a plan(s) to reduce the occurrence of such rings in the future.

There are reasons to focus on this "one group of prevs".

There are reasons you DON'T want to talk about this "one group of prevs".

YOu have no credibility.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly mentioned a plan(s) to reduce the occurrence of such rings in the future.
> 
> There are reasons to focus on this "one group of prevs".
> 
> There are reasons you DON'T want to talk about this "one group of prevs".
> 
> YOu have no credibility.
Click to expand...

No,you are a limited person offering a flawed solution. Serious people will sort this out not frothing racists.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly mentioned a plan(s) to reduce the occurrence of such rings in the future.
> 
> There are reasons to focus on this "one group of prevs".
> 
> There are reasons you DON'T want to talk about this "one group of prevs".
> 
> YOu have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,you are a limited person offering a flawed solution. Serious people will sort this out not frothing racists.
Click to expand...



It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.

And yet, you continue to support and fed into that Witch Hunt mentality, despite having the horrific atrocity caused BY Political Correctness rubbed in your face repeatedly and constantly.

The suffering of thousands of young UK girls is less important to you than protecting the Leftist Agenda.

What is so important that you are willing to sacrifice your nation's children to monsters for?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> What is so important that you are willing to sacrifice your nation's children to monsters for?




His special little fantasy that he's really a 12 year old girl in Rotherham.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I provided a real example of Political Correctness, with a link and an explanation of how it worked.
> 
> Your post is the one that was just some lib talking about what he liked to pretend reality is.
Click to expand...

Care to provide the link again?


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reasonable person would assume that I meant ALL rape rings are muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not but you appear to be obsessed with discussing this sub-set.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rape Rings that have been forming in Muslim communities, preying upon white UK girls are different from the ones forming in other ethnic communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...again focusing on Muslim "rape rings" How are they "different" to Polish immigrant rape rings, or Scottish rape rings, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> an important subset of Rape Rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what makes one sub set more important than another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You admit that it is obvious that I did not mean that all rape rings were Muslim. SO stop with the moronic "gotcha's" where you pretend to think that I did mean that. YOu accomplish nothing other than being an ass.
> 
> 2. From my perspective the differences are most important because they point to different ways of addressing the problem.
> 
> 3. The reasons for that should be obvious if you pull your head out of your leftist ass for a second. Hints a. NOt racism, and B. I live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I said "perhaps not" giving you the benefit of the doubt, but I still maintain you nevertheless appear to have an obsession with discussing this sub-set.
> 
> 2. What are those differences in your view and what would be the different ways of addressing the problem?
> 
> 3. Not obvious to me, regardless as to where my head might be, why not do us a favour and "enlighten my darkness"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, it is obvious that I did not mean ALL Rape Rings. When someone tells you that they are quitting smoking so they won't die of cancer, you don't ridicule them for planning to live forever.
> 
> 2. Larger was one of the big ones. And as to solution, first of all STOP IMPORTING MORE MUSLIMS.
> 
> 3. No, I really think you should try to imagine, if you can, some other reasons, especially keeping in mind the hints I gave you.
> 
> What this will show is how completely incapable you are of understanding anyone that doesn't think just like you or god forbid, disagrees with you.
Click to expand...







Rat boy forgets that we invited some muslims to the UK to train with our armed forces, they repaid us by raping a girl. Their defence was they did not know our laws and thought that it was like their country and they could do what they liked. Now they are trying to claim asylum because they face prison if they are returned home.

Always the same defence to any crime, even by 4th generation immigrants " But in my country I can do this "


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.
> 
> "Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.
> 
> What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.
> 
> The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.
> 
> It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.
> 
> Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.
> 
> So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware that the Left has been pushing back on the topic of Political Correctness. They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> This is what Political Correctness is.
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget that the estimated numbers of males involved in Rotherham is a minimum 250, all muslim from most Islamic nations. The girls were pimped through mosques and madrassas's by the gangs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the time frame and scale of forced prostitution that number sounds low. I assume it is an Absolute Minimum Estimate?
Click to expand...






 Just the figure reported by some of the girls who as could be expected were not really "with it". What the likes of rat boy and tainted don't want to see is the many other cases brought into the equation and the links given. The Rotherham atrocity has seen 2 or even 3 separate groups dealt with by the courts with more to follow. Oxford has seen 2 groups, Rochdale 3 groups etc.  This is what the neo Marxists don't want becoming public as then their culpability will be shown, and they will never again have any political power. Even the large unions are talking about voting out the neo Marxists and putting more moderate officials in charge.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of Phoney, or rather "unaware" as I tend to ignore him mostly. Apparently his family came over with the Normans, so he's another descendant of immigrants (dear pot, love kettle). I know he's a fan of Nick Griffin so that says it all really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you lie rat boy as I said my family history only goes back to the time of the Normans.   You just have to twist what other people say to make yourself look big, a typical neo Marxist trait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every bodies families go back to Norman times and even before that. None of us would be here otherwise. Unless you know different of course ?
Click to expand...







 Try again taffy as I said I can trace my family back to then. And many cant trace their families any further back than the 1800's, how far back does your go, and is there any major skeletons in the cupboard like a great many times grandmother that was impregnated by the son of the lord of the manor.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a measure that is close enough for everyday use, and that is the census which the ONS use to come to the 10% figure. And the prison population is another good indication and 80% of them are immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you make up a figure to support your nutty beliefs. You are a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we'd already established that 75% of convicted UK sex offenders were native born English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a proud record of making things up or repeating stuff he was told at the Britain First rally. He also believes that all paedophiles are marxists and that King Arthur will return and save us from the Muslim hordes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like you need to LIE all the time because you cant bring any evidence to bear to refute the claims.
> 
> Never been to a Britain first rally, EDL march, BNP meeting et al.   But I did go to many neo Marxist meetings and heard the LIES peddled there.
> No all Paedophiles are scum and should be shot, and they come from all walks of life. Just that the largest percentage come from islam and the looney left.
> One thing is for certain the left and the Welsh wont be saving this country from the muslim hordes, it will be the likes of me who are prepared to fight to the end that will be the saviours. You like rat boy will try and take the accolades until you are shown to be craven cowards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a true hero . A poster boy for white power.
Click to expand...







 Invoking godswins law again tainted. Nothing to do with white power, or any other power and all to do with what is right. Try again and this time think about your Welsh failures that blew themselves up and not the train.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.
Click to expand...







 Simple enough find the group that is the most prevalent and rampant and eliminate them completely. Use chemical/surgical castration methods on the ones not caught. Then execution or deportation on the ones caught and convicted. Close the doors to any more entering the country, and then look to the next vigorous group. Once the 3 million muslims have been sorted you will find that the numbers of rapes will drop by 70% to 80%.


 The agenda is clear because the culprits are known and they have been protected for too long, maybe arresting a few high ups in the Labour party and charging them with aiding and abetting child rape would send out a message to the rest. Do you fancy a DACHAU  in the Ukraine ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly mentioned a plan(s) to reduce the occurrence of such rings in the future.
> 
> There are reasons to focus on this "one group of prevs".
> 
> There are reasons you DON'T want to talk about this "one group of prevs".
> 
> YOu have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,you are a limited person offering a flawed solution. Serious people will sort this out not frothing racists.
Click to expand...








 How by throwing more 12 year old girls to the muslims in return for a few votes. Or changing the laws to make it a criminal offence to make complaints to the police about muslim child rapists. Will you also bring into law giving more rights to immigrants so they can have the pick of the Jobs, and then make it illegal to sack them when they prove worthless.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.



Right-ists are exactly the same, when they have nothing to contribute other than their irrational paranoia and bigotry . My comments about Phoney came from a long time personal experience of posts like the one below. Hitler would be proud of his little boy phoney.



			
				Phoenall said:
			
		

> Simple enough find the group that is the most prevalent and rampant and eliminate them completely. Use chemical/surgical castration methods on the ones not caught. Then execution or deportation on the ones caught and convicted. Close the doors to any more entering the country, and then look to the next vigorous group. Once the 3 million muslims have been sorted you will find that the numbers of rapes will drop by 70% to 80%.
> 
> 
> The agenda is clear because the culprits are known and they have been protected for too long, maybe arresting a few high ups in the Labour party and charging them with aiding and abetting child rape would send out a message to the rest. Do you fancy a DACHAU in the Ukraine ?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.



Documented by whom?


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda here is very clear. Rape is a problem the world over but you seem to focus on one group of pervs. Come back with a plan to sort the problem out and we can discuss it. Otherwise you have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly mentioned a plan(s) to reduce the occurrence of such rings in the future.
> 
> There are reasons to focus on this "one group of prevs".
> 
> There are reasons you DON'T want to talk about this "one group of prevs".
> 
> YOu have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,you are a limited person offering a flawed solution. Serious people will sort this out not frothing racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.
> 
> And yet, you continue to support and fed into that Witch Hunt mentality, despite having the horrific atrocity caused BY Political Correctness rubbed in your face repeatedly and constantly.
> 
> The suffering of thousands of young UK girls is less important to you than protecting the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> What is so important that you are willing to sacrifice your nation's children to monsters for?
Click to expand...






 It was used so much that in the end it lost its threat factor and the looney left were faced with ridicule. The people have spoken out twice now and saw the results of their actions with over 500 arrests in the first 5 years. These resulted in many convictions and also in many muslims skipping the country. In some cases the same people were found to be operating in two or more gangs, and so their identity was kept secret so that justice could be done. The police in every force area that had such trials kept them under wraps because they admitted they did not have the numbers to combat any rallies against the muslim communities were the rapists came from. They were still saying they were afraid of being branded racists by neo Marxists in local councils as late as 2012


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how little discussion from the Left on the Topic and how much more they prefer to discuss the personal flaws they imagine the people who disagree with them must have.
> 
> That is a function of Political Correctness.
> 
> Use accusations of racism to suppress debate on issues that are dangerous to the Leftist Agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-ists are exactly the same, when they have nothing to contribute other than their irrational paranoia and bigotry . My comments about Phoney came from a long time personal experience of posts like the one below. Hitler would be proud of his little boy phoney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough find the group that is the most prevalent and rampant and eliminate them completely. Use chemical/surgical castration methods on the ones not caught. Then execution or deportation on the ones caught and convicted. Close the doors to any more entering the country, and then look to the next vigorous group. Once the 3 million muslims have been sorted you will find that the numbers of rapes will drop by 70% to 80%.
> 
> 
> The agenda is clear because the culprits are known and they have been protected for too long, maybe arresting a few high ups in the Labour party and charging them with aiding and abetting child rape would send out a message to the rest. Do you fancy a DACHAU in the Ukraine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








 You would have been one of Hitlers little boys, or have you forgotten that he was the head of the neo Marxist National Socialist Peoples party. And that he and his party had links to the communists in Russia.
 Are you denying that the neo Marxists in the labour party did not throw 12 year old girls to the muslims, then covered up the crimes in case it all backfired on them. How they operated an open door policy for muslims and allowed 100's of 1,000's to enter the UK and claim welfare. How they altered pension rules so that muslims could claim our state pension and not be expected to pay a penny into the pot.


 So easy to destroy your POV now that the stigma of racism has been lifted, and even the Labour government leader of the anti racism quango has now admitted that the policy was all wrong.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documented by whom?
Click to expand...







 The police and local council employees, who were told that they faced being questioned about their racist manner if they carried on making waves.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documented by whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police and local council employees, who were told that they faced being questioned about their racist manner if they carried on making waves.
Click to expand...

 I never saw this much outrage when the Bryn Estyn and Bryn Alyn scandals were unfolding.Nor the Kincora. You have no interest in sorting out child abuse and are using these poor girls as a weapon to attack one group in society.

Its a typical trick of the frothers and similar to the way poor Lee Rigby is being exploited by racist scum.This despite his parents asking for his memory to not be sullied by Nazis.

You people will never be accepted in Britain because you only have hate to offer.

Britain First's Party Political Broadcast Angers Lee Rigby's Family And Viewers


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I provided a real example of Political Correctness, with a link and an explanation of how it worked.
> 
> Your post is the one that was just some lib talking about what he liked to pretend reality is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to provide the link again?
Click to expand...



Sure.

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:

... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."[


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.
> 
> "Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.
> 
> What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.
> 
> The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.
> 
> It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.
> 
> Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.
> 
> So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware that the Left has been pushing back on the topic of Political Correctness. They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> This is what Political Correctness is.
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget that the estimated numbers of males involved in Rotherham is a minimum 250, all muslim from most Islamic nations. The girls were pimped through mosques and madrassas's by the gangs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the time frame and scale of forced prostitution that number sounds low. I assume it is an Absolute Minimum Estimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the figure reported by some of the girls who as could be expected were not really "with it". What the likes of rat boy and tainted don't want to see is the many other cases brought into the equation and the links given. The Rotherham atrocity has seen 2 or even 3 separate groups dealt with by the courts with more to follow. Oxford has seen 2 groups, Rochdale 3 groups etc.  This is what the neo Marxists don't want becoming public as then their culpability will be shown, and they will never again have any political power. Even the large unions are talking about voting out the neo Marxists and putting more moderate officials in charge.
Click to expand...


Thus the need to shut down any discussion of the real causes and to smear as racist anyone who questions Third World Immigration and/or Political Correctness.


----------



## Challenger

It's easy for the political Right to point to "political correctness" as the cause of problems such as Rotherham, however this is a more nuanced view from Nazir Afzal, The Crown Prosecution Service’s lead on child sexual abuse and violence against women and girls: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’

"Afzal rejects the suggestion that no action was taken by officials “to avoid rocking the multicultural boat”, which has been the one thread of the Rotherham report widely seized on. This has “very little” to do with political correctness, he says, adding: “I’ve yet to hear personally a victim say the reason why the police weren’t interested was because of the colour of the perpetrator.” He concedes that some victims in Rotherham felt that this was a factor, but still argues that incompetence rather that sensitivity to multicultural values was the real problem.

Instead he believes that the cases were not pursued properly because “everyone involved was not as competent as they should have been. I can only speak for the cases I’ve dealt with, but it usually comes down to poor investigation; we didn’t investigate early enough. People have not been as good at their job as they should have been. They haven’t asked the right questions. As a result the victims did not have the confidence to come forward.”

He is disturbed at the number of times cases were dropped because police were concerned that they would be too difficult to prosecute because “the credibility of the young woman was damaged by her chaotic lifestyle”. Sometimes police would decide not to pursue a case because the victim had criminal convictions herself. “My view is that this is exactly what you would expect with a victim. That she has been led astray and manipulated by the abuser. He’s not going to look for the young girl who has never been in trouble. They deliberately target the ones who have the most chaotic backgrounds, the most troubled lives.”

and before you all go off on one about Nazir Afzal being an Asian:

"Afzal has received criticism from all sides for his work in this area. *Members of the Asian community have asked him: “‘Nazir, why are you giving racist or Islamophobes a stick to beat us with?’ *My response to that is that *we as a community should be carrying our own stick.* Then there won’t be a reason for people to launch blanket attacks on the whole faith and the whole community.” He had hope for more “vocal” condemnation of the child sexual abuse scandals by the Asian community, as well as more support of his work combating “honour”-based killings and forced marriages – two other issues he has focused on in the past decade. “I do feel that there’s a deficit of leadership in some parts of the Muslim community. They could be much more challenging of certain behaviours,” he says, adding that this is the most effective way to counter the threat of Islamophobia. “The silence of people who may know something or have heard something only hurts our children.”

*He has also been the victim of persistent threats and abuse from the far right, who for a while ran a letter-writing campaign to the prime minister calling for him to be sacked and deported. “I was born in Birmingham. They can deport me to Birmingham if they want to,”* he says. “But I think if you are getting it from both sides, you are probably getting something right.”


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> It's easy for the political Right to point to "political correctness" as the cause of problems such as Rotherham, however this is a more nuanced view from Nazir Afzal, The Crown Prosecution Service’s lead on child sexual abuse and violence against women and girls: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’
> 
> "Afzal rejects the suggestion that no action was taken by officials “to avoid rocking the multicultural boat”, which has been the one thread of the Rotherham report widely seized on. This has “very little” to do with political correctness, he says, adding: “I’ve yet to hear personally a victim say the reason why the police weren’t interested was because of the colour of the perpetrator.” He concedes that some victims in Rotherham felt that this was a factor, but still argues that incompetence rather that sensitivity to multicultural values was the real problem.
> 
> Instead he believes that the cases were not pursued properly because “everyone involved was not as competent as they should have been. I can only speak for the cases I’ve dealt with, but it usually comes down to poor investigation; we didn’t investigate early enough. People have not been as good at their job as they should have been. They haven’t asked the right questions. As a result the victims did not have the confidence to come forward.”
> 
> He is disturbed at the number of times cases were dropped because police were concerned that they would be too difficult to prosecute because “the credibility of the young woman was damaged by her chaotic lifestyle”. Sometimes police would decide not to pursue a case because the victim had criminal convictions herself. “My view is that this is exactly what you would expect with a victim. That she has been led astray and manipulated by the abuser. He’s not going to look for the young girl who has never been in trouble. They deliberately target the ones who have the most chaotic backgrounds, the most troubled lives.”
> 
> and before you all go off on one about Nazir Afzal being an Asian:
> 
> "Afzal has received criticism from all sides for his work in this area. *Members of the Asian community have asked him: “‘Nazir, why are you giving racist or Islamophobes a stick to beat us with?’ *My response to that is that *we as a community should be carrying our own stick.* Then there won’t be a reason for people to launch blanket attacks on the whole faith and the whole community.” He had hope for more “vocal” condemnation of the child sexual abuse scandals by the Asian community, as well as more support of his work combating “honour”-based killings and forced marriages – two other issues he has focused on in the past decade. “I do feel that there’s a deficit of leadership in some parts of the Muslim community. They could be much more challenging of certain behaviours,” he says, adding that this is the most effective way to counter the threat of Islamophobia. “The silence of people who may know something or have heard something only hurts our children.”
> 
> *He has also been the victim of persistent threats and abuse from the far right, who for a while ran a letter-writing campaign to the prime minister calling for him to be sacked and deported. “I was born in Birmingham. They can deport me to Birmingham if they want to,”* he says. “But I think if you are getting it from both sides, you are probably getting something right.”





First of all, it is absurd to cite lack of victims claiming "the reason why the police weren’t interested was because of the colour of the perpetrator.”


IN the normal course of events, the victim would be completely unaware of the reasons in a officers head for NOT following up on an incident or lead.

And certainly of discussions and decisions made back in government offices.

Second of all, this is a high level government official saying that the cause is not government policy or political correctness, but incompetence.

The thing about blaming "incompetence" is that it is an easy answer.

They replace a few people and pretend that problem is solved, and continue on without the boat being rocked seriously at all.


Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documented by whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police and local council employees, who were told that they faced being questioned about their racist manner if they carried on making waves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw this much outrage when the Bryn Estyn and Bryn Alyn scandals were unfolding.Nor the Kincora. You have no interest in sorting out child abuse and are using these poor girls as a weapon to attack one group in society.
> 
> Its a typical trick of the frothers and similar to the way poor Lee Rigby is being exploited by racist scum.This despite his parents asking for his memory to not be sullied by Nazis.
> 
> You people will never be accepted in Britain because you only have hate to offer.
> 
> Britain First's Party Political Broadcast Angers Lee Rigby's Family And Viewers
Click to expand...




Because they was not as widely reported until many years after the event. We had no internet in those days to spread the word, and if my memory serves the two in Wales were at the hands of the local socialists, that in Ireland in the hands of the Catholics.
You do know that his family was told to say that don't you, because again the police would not be able to cope with marches or rallies in his honour

 By Britain do you mean Wales where the nasty racists live, or have you forgotten the actions of the Welsh a few years back when they burnt down peoples retirement homes that brought the economy in the area up. I visited Wales many times and in 2005 the Welsh were just as racist as they were in the 1990's and 1980's. I had to laugh when the incompetent terrorists blew themselves up instead of the train.


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you keep banging on about "Political Correctness", your agenda becomes clearer. Here's an interesting article on the subject.
> 
> "Political correctness is one of the brilliant tools that the American Right developed in the mid-1980s as part of its demolition of American liberalism. The core of the conservative proposition is that moral individuals are the basis for a just society and dynamic capitalism, a head-to-head confrontation with the 'liberal' view that individuals are social animals and that fair societies require universal rules asserting justice in its widest sense. Justice does not come from coercive rules, argue conservatives; it comes from moral individuals. The whole fabric of taxation, welfare, regulation, anti-discrimination legislation and public initiative is a coercive web which undermines freedom and morality. It must be fought to the last.
> 
> What the sharpest thinkers on the American Right saw quickly was that by declaring war on the cultural manifestations of liberalism - by levelling the charge of political correctness against its exponents - they could discredit the whole political project. Rush Limbaugh, the right-wing talk-show host, talking about 'feminazis', is part of the same movement as Allan Bloom, whose seminal book, The Closing of the American Mind , argues that political correctness has infected the US's capacity to think. This is the populist battering-ram behind which the Right makes the case for tax cuts for the wealthy and welfare minimalism for the poor.
> 
> The difficulty has been that American liberalism, itself split between whether it is a coalition of minorities - all of whose rights have to be respected by meticulous linguistic descriptions - or whether it represents a set of universal moral propositions about justice, has offered it many targets. By ridiculing liberalism's 'politically correct' nostrums, conservatives are able to ridicule the whole liberal enterprise. Thus, any tiny faculty of a university that maintains that Shakespeare is racist, any honest-to-god guy involved in a sexual harassment case, or any environmentalist seeking to protect unspoiled land can all be portrayed as victims or exponents of irrational political correctness. Plain-talking conservatives who want to get 'issues out into the open and debated' would never fall prey to such liberal idiocies.
> 
> It was always likely that political correctness would spill over into Britain - and it has been seized upon by conservatives and fogeys for all the same reasons. A single incident managed unwisely - say the Government allegedly considering a Minister for men, an edict from the Commission of Racial Equality over golliwogs or a council worrying about the teaching of homosexuality - will lead to a storm of mocking copy about political correctness, and for one end - it discredits the liberal cause.
> 
> Yet it matters profoundly what we say. It is an advance that it is no longer possible to call blacks ******* and that sexist banter in the workplace is understood to be oppressive and abusive. It is right that the groups in society that used to be written off as mentally retarded are recognised as having special needs. And it is right that TV and radio take care how they describe terrorists and the al-Qaeda network in the middle of this 'war' against terrorism. Murdoch's Fox TV news in the US habitually refers to Taliban fighters as 'diabolical', dismissing all critics who call for impartiality in their reporting as 'politically correct'.
> 
> So which side of this argument do you want to be on? I believe in liberal ideas of justice and public intervention. White politicians have to be careful how they talk about racial minorities in a society as racially polarised as Cantle describes; elements in the white majority are looking for any validation of their prejudices." Will Hutton: Words really are important, Mr Blunkett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware that the Left has been pushing back on the topic of Political Correctness. They have been doing so by lying.
> 
> 
> This is what Political Correctness is.
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Because most of the perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] OneHome Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns about the level of abuse with senior police officers in 2002, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men." "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the actions of a  "tiny faculty".
> 
> This is a Witch Hunt against the imaginary witches of the Leftist mind, ie . Racists.
> 
> 
> BARE minimal estimate in JUST Rotherham is ONE THOUSAND AND FOUR HUNDRED young girls raped, terrorized, tortured and forced into sexual slavery while the government and the police ACTIVELY ignored the problem.
> 
> And still you leftists pretend that any conservative complaining about Political Correctness is just some white bigot that wants to use racial slurs in public.
> 
> HOw horrific does the results of your actions have to be before you question what your Thought Leaders are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget that the estimated numbers of males involved in Rotherham is a minimum 250, all muslim from most Islamic nations. The girls were pimped through mosques and madrassas's by the gangs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the time frame and scale of forced prostitution that number sounds low. I assume it is an Absolute Minimum Estimate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the figure reported by some of the girls who as could be expected were not really "with it". What the likes of rat boy and tainted don't want to see is the many other cases brought into the equation and the links given. The Rotherham atrocity has seen 2 or even 3 separate groups dealt with by the courts with more to follow. Oxford has seen 2 groups, Rochdale 3 groups etc.  This is what the neo Marxists don't want becoming public as then their culpability will be shown, and they will never again have any political power. Even the large unions are talking about voting out the neo Marxists and putting more moderate officials in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus the need to shut down any discussion of the real causes and to smear as racist anyone who questions Third World Immigration and/or Political Correctness.
Click to expand...







 I just point out that it is not racism when you are telling the truth about a religion, then ask how long muslim has been a race. As long as your comments are based on facts then it is not racism.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> It's easy for the political Right to point to "political correctness" as the cause of problems such as Rotherham, however this is a more nuanced view from Nazir Afzal, The Crown Prosecution Service’s lead on child sexual abuse and violence against women and girls: Nazir Afzal: ‘There is no religious basis for the abuse in Rotherham’
> 
> "Afzal rejects the suggestion that no action was taken by officials “to avoid rocking the multicultural boat”, which has been the one thread of the Rotherham report widely seized on. This has “very little” to do with political correctness, he says, adding: “I’ve yet to hear personally a victim say the reason why the police weren’t interested was because of the colour of the perpetrator.” He concedes that some victims in Rotherham felt that this was a factor, but still argues that incompetence rather that sensitivity to multicultural values was the real problem.
> 
> Instead he believes that the cases were not pursued properly because “everyone involved was not as competent as they should have been. I can only speak for the cases I’ve dealt with, but it usually comes down to poor investigation; we didn’t investigate early enough. People have not been as good at their job as they should have been. They haven’t asked the right questions. As a result the victims did not have the confidence to come forward.”
> 
> He is disturbed at the number of times cases were dropped because police were concerned that they would be too difficult to prosecute because “the credibility of the young woman was damaged by her chaotic lifestyle”. Sometimes police would decide not to pursue a case because the victim had criminal convictions herself. “My view is that this is exactly what you would expect with a victim. That she has been led astray and manipulated by the abuser. He’s not going to look for the young girl who has never been in trouble. They deliberately target the ones who have the most chaotic backgrounds, the most troubled lives.”
> 
> and before you all go off on one about Nazir Afzal being an Asian:
> 
> "Afzal has received criticism from all sides for his work in this area. *Members of the Asian community have asked him: “‘Nazir, why are you giving racist or Islamophobes a stick to beat us with?’ *My response to that is that *we as a community should be carrying our own stick.* Then there won’t be a reason for people to launch blanket attacks on the whole faith and the whole community.” He had hope for more “vocal” condemnation of the child sexual abuse scandals by the Asian community, as well as more support of his work combating “honour”-based killings and forced marriages – two other issues he has focused on in the past decade. “I do feel that there’s a deficit of leadership in some parts of the Muslim community. They could be much more challenging of certain behaviours,” he says, adding that this is the most effective way to counter the threat of Islamophobia. “The silence of people who may know something or have heard something only hurts our children.”
> 
> *He has also been the victim of persistent threats and abuse from the far right, who for a while ran a letter-writing campaign to the prime minister calling for him to be sacked and deported. “I was born in Birmingham. They can deport me to Birmingham if they want to,”* he says. “But I think if you are getting it from both sides, you are probably getting something right.”








 He also had this to say

One of his first decisions on becoming a chief crown prosecutor was to initiate prosecutions in the case of the Rochdale sex trafficking gang, overturning an earlier decision by the CPS. He suggested that* "white professionals' over-sensitivity to **political correctness** and fear of appearing racist may well have contributed to justice being stalled".**[*4] He said "I do feel that there’s a deficit of leadership in some parts of the Muslim community. They could be much more challenging of certain behaviours".[9] He attributed the attacks to "evil men", saying that the key driver was "male power".[9]


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been documented that fear of being called racist, gave the Rotherham Rape Ring at least an additional 6 years of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documented by whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police and local council employees, who were told that they faced being questioned about their racist manner if they carried on making waves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw this much outrage when the Bryn Estyn and Bryn Alyn scandals were unfolding.Nor the Kincora. You have no interest in sorting out child abuse and are using these poor girls as a weapon to attack one group in society.
> 
> Its a typical trick of the frothers and similar to the way poor Lee Rigby is being exploited by racist scum.This despite his parents asking for his memory to not be sullied by Nazis.
> 
> You people will never be accepted in Britain because you only have hate to offer.
> 
> Britain First's Party Political Broadcast Angers Lee Rigby's Family And Viewers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they was not as widely reported until many years after the event. We had no internet in those days to spread the word, and if my memory serves the two in Wales were at the hands of the local socialists, that in Ireland in the hands of the Catholics.
> You do know that his family was told to say that don't you, because again the police would not be able to cope with marches or rallies in his honour
> 
> By Britain do you mean Wales where the nasty racists live, or have you forgotten the actions of the Welsh a few years back when they burnt down peoples retirement homes that brought the economy in the area up. I visited Wales many times and in 2005 the Welsh were just as racist as they were in the 1990's and 1980's. I had to laugh when the incompetent terrorists blew themselves up instead of the train.
Click to expand...


I think you have got pretty much all of that wrong.

Kincora was primarily a proddy abuse scandal linked to the British establishment.
Kincora Boys' Home - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There was no political aspect to the Paedos at Bryn Estyn. Just a load of middle aged white men abusing young boys. However many victims hold William Hague responsible for crushing the subsequent enquiries possibly because there were too many high ranking tories involved.
Peter Hayman
Sir Peter Morrison

and so on.
Former Minister says Thatcher aide was paedophile who preyed on boys' home - and Hague should have known

Regarding Lee Rigby, I would prefer to listen to his parents than some nutty fascist on tnet.
Lee Rigby's family blasts Britain First for using his name in TV ad

*"The family have always said that Britain First's views are not what Lee believed in and they have absolutely no support from his family. We have repeatedly asked Britain First and other political parties not to use Lee's name to promote their views.

"Britain First also claim that there is no permanent memorial to Lee at the site of his death. There is a permanent memorial to Lee at St George's Chapel in Woolwich, which is what we wanted."
*
Just look at the pic of those clowns. in the article.Absolute pond life.

So once again you are talking through your saggy arse.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.



Read the whole article.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
Click to expand...







 I prefer to find the truth first, and not some manipulated and re-worked neo Marxist LIE


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
Click to expand...


I read the article. 

HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.

He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.


The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.

THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.

Because the causes are untouched.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
Click to expand...


You are a textbook example of what they call arrested development


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?
Click to expand...


So that they don't have to go on a message board to bitch about their dwindling population


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Guilt,Things have changed where both man and woman in most cases have to work to make ends meet,feminism has pushed careers before babies,a lot of people want material things before babies. Etc. I have 4 kids and yes we have sacrificed a lot but I would rather see my lineage extended than material things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then, it is settled. No one is stopping white folks from having babies. So I do not see a need for bashing colored folks for so called dwindling white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point that this planet can only take so many people before it stops working, and we are close to the limit now. You people of colour cant understand that producing thousands more mouths to feed into a world already starving is not the way to live. You get an earthquake and the first thing you do is impregnate every female you can find, a drought kills all the crops and livestock so you impregnate every female. Then you see the affluence in white nations that are not overcrowded and flock there in hordes impregnating every female in the process.  Your brains are only wired for fighting and sex because of living so long in third world nations, and you cant adjust to decency and humanity.
> 
> 
> The UK is full and anymore will cause it to sink, yet still your people flock here for the lifestyle. Then demand we change so we are like the nation they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a textbook example of what they call arrested development
Click to expand...





And you are what they call an idiot, along with tainted who agrees with your post.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shock as 84 schools have NO white British pupils at all... double the number of five years ago
> 
> White Genocide in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that they don't have to go on a message board to bitch about their dwindling population
Click to expand...





It is the lunatics and non whites that are doing that, not the pinks like me. We see our level and know we cant take on any more without losing something along the way.  We are flooding in places that never flooded before, we have water shortages because reservoirs have been filled in to build houses. We have food shortages in the shops because the farmers are not paid what it costs to produce basic foods. As a small island we can only hold so many people and not start to suffer like this, and the likes of you and tainted want to see another 10 million migrants allowed in. I wonder if you have worked out who will pay for the migrants when the English money earners leave and go elsewhere ?


----------



## xband

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that they don't have to go on a message board to bitch about their dwindling population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the lunatics and non whites that are doing that, not the pinks like me. We see our level and know we cant take on any more without losing something along the way.  We are flooding in places that never flooded before, we have water shortages because reservoirs have been filled in to build houses. We have food shortages in the shops because the farmers are not paid what it costs to produce basic foods. As a small island we can only hold so many people and not start to suffer like this, and the likes of you and tainted want to see another 10 million migrants allowed in. I wonder if you have worked out who will pay for the migrants when the English money earners leave and go elsewhere ?
Click to expand...


Parliament under advice of the Crown could make a law that all money and property are confiscated before your rich folks move elsewhere.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the diversity?  seems thats a step backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that they don't have to go on a message board to bitch about their dwindling population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the lunatics and non whites that are doing that, not the pinks like me. We see our level and know we cant take on any more without losing something along the way.  We are flooding in places that never flooded before, we have water shortages because reservoirs have been filled in to build houses. We have food shortages in the shops because the farmers are not paid what it costs to produce basic foods. As a small island we can only hold so many people and not start to suffer like this, and the likes of you and tainted want to see another 10 million migrants allowed in. I wonder if you have worked out who will pay for the migrants when the English money earners leave and go elsewhere ?
Click to expand...

This is surely the most nutty post you have ever produced. I would comment in detail but I am off to Tesco to clear the shelves of anything that is left after the food shortages.
Oh and just one more point. The floods have nothing to do with immigration. It is Gods wrath over the legalising of Gay marriage.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
Click to expand...


I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.

Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"

Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain

Age of innocence

The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.

Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.


----------



## Maggdy

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
Click to expand...



I perfectly agree. You draw up it correctly the facts. That is not only facts, but also the problem. 
And the appearance of refugees how extremely enhances an old problem in Europe.

What is an acceptable solution to the problem? There is many ideas, but still no one give a good answer.

We need to consider the various arguments. I do not like the Hungarian government's arrogant, but there are some remarkable excuse.

Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)
September 13, 2015 

BILD: " What is your opinion about the idea that these people who are already here in Europe should be distributed among the countries of the European Union according to a quota system?

Viktor Orban, PM: There are two arguments against this. Firstly, refugee quotas only make sense if borders are secure. Until then, no government can have any idea about how many people need to be distributed, because their numbers will be constantly increasing. *And secondly: can we really prevent migrants from travelling to where they want to go? Should we chain them up in Europe’s capitals, so they don’t go back to Germany? *Who can really keep them in Estonia, Slovenia or Portugal, if they want to go to Germany? It's an illusion to think they won't."

More: http://www.kormany.hu/en/the-prime-...er-viktor-orban-s-interview-with-bild-zeitung


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Im not a big fan of the Hungarian government either. I think the scenario outlined is not unreasonable. It is the only way to deal with it fairly. The only other alternative is that there is central funding to help the countries that are overwhelmed.


----------



## Challenger

I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood. 

People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.  

I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.

America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
Click to expand...



Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component is exactly the same behavior that the Police and GOvernment officials exhibited when they refused to address the Rotherham Rape ring, thus condemning thousands of young girls to rape, terror, torture and slavery.


Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.

AND that it is untouched and just as powerful as ever, and thus will again cause rape rings to form unchecked, as soon as the scrutiny caused by this recent scandal fades.

You are more concerned with preserving the Power of Political Correctness in order to advance your leftist agenda, than you are with the physical safety of your nation's children.


----------



## Correll

Maggdy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly agree. You draw up it correctly the facts. That is not only facts, but also the problem.
> And the appearance of refugees how extremely enhances an old problem in Europe.
> 
> What is an acceptable solution to the problem? There is many ideas, but still no one give a good answer.
> 
> We need to consider the various arguments. I do not like the Hungarian government's arrogant, but there are some remarkable excuse.
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)
> September 13, 2015
> 
> BILD: " What is your opinion about the idea that these people who are already here in Europe should be distributed among the countries of the European Union according to a quota system?
> 
> Viktor Orban, PM: There are two arguments against this. Firstly, refugee quotas only make sense if borders are secure. Until then, no government can have any idea about how many people need to be distributed, because their numbers will be constantly increasing. *And secondly: can we really prevent migrants from travelling to where they want to go? Should we chain them up in Europe’s capitals, so they don’t go back to Germany? *Who can really keep them in Estonia, Slovenia or Portugal, if they want to go to Germany? It's an illusion to think they won't."
> 
> More: http://www.kormany.hu/en/the-prime-...er-viktor-orban-s-interview-with-bild-zeitung
Click to expand...


Acceptable solutions?

1. Political Correctness needs to be destroyed. We cannot effectively address any problems while the Political Class and their allies in the Media are permitted to define opposition to their policies as racism.

2. Stop Third World Immigration. Effectively all of it. It was a mistake. 

3. Deport everyone not already a legal citizen, and so that are, if they give cause.


And that should help.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood.
> 
> People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.
> 
> America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?




Looking at "migrations" from far enough away and you can't see the pain and the human suffering that was caused.

Gothic Tribes didn't peacefully "settle" Italy, they invaded, killing, raping and sacking Rome.


"over time" is a phase that can hide generations of suffering.


The idea that we cannot have secure borders now, for some reason, is nonsense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood.
> 
> People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.
> 
> America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?


Of course the real reason we have migration is the vast inequalities in the word.
The Irish used to move to the UK in the days when the Republic was a backwater.
When the Celtic Tiger was booming they all went home. When things level up a bit then a lot of todays migrants will go home.
They can then start rebuilding their homes that we have been bombing.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood.
> 
> People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.
> 
> America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the real reason we have migration is the vast inequalities in the word.
> The Irish used to move to the UK in the days when the Republic was a backwater.
> When the Celtic Tiger was booming they all went home. When things level up a bit then a lot of todays migrants will go home.
> They can then start rebuilding their homes that we have been bombing.
Click to expand...


The reason we have "migration" is because of the Government policy of encouraging Third World Immigration.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood.
> 
> People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.
> 
> America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the real reason we have migration is the vast inequalities in the word.
> The Irish used to move to the UK in the days when the Republic was a backwater.
> When the Celtic Tiger was booming they all went home. When things level up a bit then a lot of todays migrants will go home.
> They can then start rebuilding their homes that we have been bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason we have "migration" is because of the Government policy of encouraging Third World Immigration.
Click to expand...

You cant make them come. Immigration has brought many benefits to the UK.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood.
> 
> People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.
> 
> America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the real reason we have migration is the vast inequalities in the word.
> The Irish used to move to the UK in the days when the Republic was a backwater.
> When the Celtic Tiger was booming they all went home. When things level up a bit then a lot of todays migrants will go home.
> They can then start rebuilding their homes that we have been bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason we have "migration" is because of the Government policy of encouraging Third World Immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant make them come. Immigration has brought many benefits to the UK.
Click to expand...



Please list the benefits these Third World Immigrants have brought to the UK.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component



I'm not ignoring anything, merely putting it into perspective and attempting to introduce a bit of objectivity.



Correll said:


> Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.



Rubbish. See comment above 



Tommy Tainant said:


> The Irish used to move to the UK in the days when the Republic was a backwater.



...and the Irish were treated just the same as today's migrants by some sections of the English population, plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose. Oh sorry, I used French then, "bad form old boy, bloody frogs, coming over here, chasing our women stealing our jobs..." 

.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly agree. You draw up it correctly the facts. That is not only facts, but also the problem.
> And the appearance of refugees how extremely enhances an old problem in Europe.
> 
> What is an acceptable solution to the problem? There is many ideas, but still no one give a good answer.
> 
> We need to consider the various arguments. I do not like the Hungarian government's arrogant, but there are some remarkable excuse.
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)
> September 13, 2015
> 
> BILD: " What is your opinion about the idea that these people who are already here in Europe should be distributed among the countries of the European Union according to a quota system?
> 
> Viktor Orban, PM: There are two arguments against this. Firstly, refugee quotas only make sense if borders are secure. Until then, no government can have any idea about how many people need to be distributed, because their numbers will be constantly increasing. *And secondly: can we really prevent migrants from travelling to where they want to go? Should we chain them up in Europe’s capitals, so they don’t go back to Germany? *Who can really keep them in Estonia, Slovenia or Portugal, if they want to go to Germany? It's an illusion to think they won't."
> 
> More: http://www.kormany.hu/en/the-prime-...er-viktor-orban-s-interview-with-bild-zeitung
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acceptable solutions?
> 
> 1. Political Correctness needs to be destroyed. We cannot effectively address any problems while the Political Class and their allies in the Media are permitted to define opposition to their policies as racism.
> 
> 2. Stop Third World Immigration. Effectively all of it. It was a mistake.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone not already a legal citizen, and so that are, if they give cause.
> 
> 
> And that should help.
Click to expand...


Then what? 
Force the "native white" English to do the jobs they didn't want to do in the first place?
Who will you have to blame the next time another "pedo-rape gang scandal" surfaces?
Where are you going to get all the qualified nurses and doctors when you've deported the ones over here who looking after those "abused children" of yours?
Are you going to subsidise all those universities who rely on "third world students"?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ignoring anything, merely putting it into perspective and attempting to introduce a bit of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. See comment above
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You are doing exactly what the police and government workers did in Rotherham. 

You are putting Political Correctness and the fear of being racist ahead of the safety of your nation's children.

You are NOT objective.

POlitical Correctness at least added 6 years of operation to that atrocity.

And we can see from your posts that Political Correctness is alive and well.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly agree. You draw up it correctly the facts. That is not only facts, but also the problem.
> And the appearance of refugees how extremely enhances an old problem in Europe.
> 
> What is an acceptable solution to the problem? There is many ideas, but still no one give a good answer.
> 
> We need to consider the various arguments. I do not like the Hungarian government's arrogant, but there are some remarkable excuse.
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)
> September 13, 2015
> 
> BILD: " What is your opinion about the idea that these people who are already here in Europe should be distributed among the countries of the European Union according to a quota system?
> 
> Viktor Orban, PM: There are two arguments against this. Firstly, refugee quotas only make sense if borders are secure. Until then, no government can have any idea about how many people need to be distributed, because their numbers will be constantly increasing. *And secondly: can we really prevent migrants from travelling to where they want to go? Should we chain them up in Europe’s capitals, so they don’t go back to Germany? *Who can really keep them in Estonia, Slovenia or Portugal, if they want to go to Germany? It's an illusion to think they won't."
> 
> More: http://www.kormany.hu/en/the-prime-...er-viktor-orban-s-interview-with-bild-zeitung
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acceptable solutions?
> 
> 1. Political Correctness needs to be destroyed. We cannot effectively address any problems while the Political Class and their allies in the Media are permitted to define opposition to their policies as racism.
> 
> 2. Stop Third World Immigration. Effectively all of it. It was a mistake.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone not already a legal citizen, and so that are, if they give cause.
> 
> 
> And that should help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what?
> Force the "native white" English to do the jobs they didn't want to do in the first place?
> Who will you have to blame the next time another "pedo-rape gang scandal" surfaces?
> Where are you going to get all the qualified nurses and doctors when you've deported the ones over here who looking after those "abused children" of yours?
> Are you going to subsidise all those universities who rely on "third world students"?
Click to expand...



The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish. 

The ring in Rotherham was based partially in the dominance of the Taxi service by pakistanis. 

Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?

You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?

YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.



Prove it. 



Correll said:


> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?



No. I never made any such claim.



Correll said:


> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?



It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?  



Correll said:


> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?



Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ignoring anything, merely putting it into perspective and attempting to introduce a bit of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. See comment above
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing exactly what the police and government workers did in Rotherham.
> 
> You are putting Political Correctness and the fear of being racist ahead of the safety of your nation's children.
> 
> You are NOT objective.
> 
> POlitical Correctness at least added 6 years of operation to that atrocity.
> 
> And we can see from your posts that Political Correctness is alive and well.
Click to expand...


Whatever, if you say so.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
Click to expand...



1. Name a significant job that supposedly native born whites won't do, and I will.

2. So deport them last. And start training.

3. Why would they be "unable" to fill those slots?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ignoring anything, merely putting it into perspective and attempting to introduce a bit of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. See comment above
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing exactly what the police and government workers did in Rotherham.
> 
> You are putting Political Correctness and the fear of being racist ahead of the safety of your nation's children.
> 
> You are NOT objective.
> 
> POlitical Correctness at least added 6 years of operation to that atrocity.
> 
> And we can see from your posts that Political Correctness is alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, if you say so.
Click to expand...



Your intellectual surrender is accepted.


----------



## Phoenall

xband said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that they don't have to go on a message board to bitch about their dwindling population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the lunatics and non whites that are doing that, not the pinks like me. We see our level and know we cant take on any more without losing something along the way.  We are flooding in places that never flooded before, we have water shortages because reservoirs have been filled in to build houses. We have food shortages in the shops because the farmers are not paid what it costs to produce basic foods. As a small island we can only hold so many people and not start to suffer like this, and the likes of you and tainted want to see another 10 million migrants allowed in. I wonder if you have worked out who will pay for the migrants when the English money earners leave and go elsewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parliament under advice of the Crown could make a law that all money and property are confiscated before your rich folks move elsewhere.
Click to expand...






 Hardly as we could transfer it out of the country before they could do that, and then follow our money abroad. The taxes lost would cripple the economy and lead to civil war


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity just means less white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks not having enough babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More to the point why are coloured people having too many babies in a world already overpopulated ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that they don't have to go on a message board to bitch about their dwindling population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the lunatics and non whites that are doing that, not the pinks like me. We see our level and know we cant take on any more without losing something along the way.  We are flooding in places that never flooded before, we have water shortages because reservoirs have been filled in to build houses. We have food shortages in the shops because the farmers are not paid what it costs to produce basic foods. As a small island we can only hold so many people and not start to suffer like this, and the likes of you and tainted want to see another 10 million migrants allowed in. I wonder if you have worked out who will pay for the migrants when the English money earners leave and go elsewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is surely the most nutty post you have ever produced. I would comment in detail but I am off to Tesco to clear the shelves of anything that is left after the food shortages.
> Oh and just one more point. The floods have nothing to do with immigration. It is Gods wrath over the legalising of Gay marriage.
Click to expand...






Then look at Toll Bar and see why that flooded.  If you had any gumption you would start growing your own food before you start to glow.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> I also have a problem with the idea of "secure borders". A huge stretch of sea is no longer a guarentee of a secure border, much less 100s Kms of open land, which, let's face it is impractical to fence off and patrol continuously. Migration is only a major issue amongst those "nimbys", "little Englanders" and "closet racists" (and overt ones for that matter) who are terrified lest a "black man" moves in next door and so lowers property prices in the neighbourhood.
> 
> People have migrated throughout Europe and the British Isles througout history and these populations have been assimilated over time. Almost all Italians alive today are descendants of Gothic tribes that settled there after Rome fell; the French (Franks) were originally Germans; the Russians were origianally Swedes, the Hungarians; Magyar tribes from central asia;  the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm happy with open borders, let them come who will. What we'll end up with is a better, stronger, more tolerant and open society. If you're worried about "benefits", make the immigrant a citizen and let them pay taxes. The overwhelming majority of Asian immigrants came here and set up businesses which employ non-Asians so everyone benefits in the long run.
> 
> America is the classic nation of immigrants after all, and they're not doing too badly are they?






 The majority of migrants to the UK are unable to work here due to lack of education, ill health, age or just downright laziness. If the millions of migrants all set up businesses and employed other people then why are there so many unemployed looking for work. Why do the migrants make up the largest number of unemployed/inactive members of society according to the governments own statistics office. Why are 84% of muslims inactive when the national average is 70%, why do so many stand in France look to Britain and say we want money and house.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
Click to expand...







Easy as I will do any job I am capable of, as will many of my friends, many migrants wont clean toilets as it is against their religion. Some wont serve alcohol or pork and should be sacked for refusing, then have their welfare stopped for 5 years.

The reason is more sinister as the migrants froze out the indigenous taxi drivers because they could work nights taxi driving and sign on unemployed during the day. At one point nearly every private hire car in a certain English city was supplied by Motability, and the government was not prepared to do anything about it. Now the rules have changed and the cars are flagged on PNC as motability.


Then why are newly qualified Doctors and Nurses being sacked when there is a shortage of them in the NHS, remember the furore over that and the neo Marxists trying to hide behind figures and lies.   So really no one would suffer and you are just making things up to cover for the truth.


Then the people who can afford the tuition should pay more, and the ones who cant but have the intelligence should get scholarships. Isnt that the socialist way, until it means the champagne socialists will lose their pick of the high paid jobs to the more intelligent


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Name a significant job that supposedly native born whites won't do, and I will.
> 
> 2. So deport them last. And start training.
> 
> 3. Why would they be "unable" to fill those slots?
Click to expand...


1. I don't have to do anything, you made the assertion, the burden of proof is yours.
2. What makes you think they'll stay once the "deportations" start? they have internationally marketable skills so many will "jump" before they're "pushed" to the benefit of the rest of the world, and our detriment.
3. Finance, our government won't pay for them, foreign governments will pay for their students to study here. Many universities need that income to survive.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ignoring anything, merely putting it into perspective and attempting to introduce a bit of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. See comment above
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing exactly what the police and government workers did in Rotherham.
> 
> You are putting Political Correctness and the fear of being racist ahead of the safety of your nation's children.
> 
> You are NOT objective.
> 
> POlitical Correctness at least added 6 years of operation to that atrocity.
> 
> And we can see from your posts that Political Correctness is alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your intellectual surrender is accepted.
Click to expand...


In your dreams...


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Name a significant job that supposedly native born whites won't do, and I will.
> 
> 2. So deport them last. And start training.
> 
> 3. Why would they be "unable" to fill those slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have to do anything, you made the assertion, the burden of proof is yours.
> 2. What makes you think they'll stay once the "deportations" start? they have internationally marketable skills so many will "jump" before they're "pushed" to the benefit of the rest of the world, and our detriment.
> 3. Finance, our government won't pay for them, foreign governments will pay for their students to study here. Many universities need that income to survive.
Click to expand...







 Not many nations need unskilled dish washers or curry house chefs while their own people are willing to do the work. Only the UK under neo Marxist rule needed 20 curry chefs for every Indian take away


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Name a significant job that supposedly native born whites won't do, and I will.
> 
> 2. So deport them last. And start training.
> 
> 3. Why would they be "unable" to fill those slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have to do anything, you made the assertion, the burden of proof is yours.
> 2. What makes you think they'll stay once the "deportations" start? they have internationally marketable skills so many will "jump" before they're "pushed" to the benefit of the rest of the world, and our detriment.
> 3. Finance, our government won't pay for them, foreign governments will pay for their students to study here. Many universities need that income to survive.
Click to expand...



1. Fine. A couple of quick google searches seems to show that Construction is one of the prime jobs that supposedly native born whites won't do.

http://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/16488/1/16488.pdf

This shows the percentage of native born whites in construction RISING from 1979 to 2000, and at a level of 13% of the working white male population.

If more that 1 in ten native born white men work in construction, claiming that they won't do the jobs is bullshit.

Also came across this.

Construction and immigration: Have your say


"Construction, as a sector, often employs migrant labour. Indeed, one of the first migrants to arrive from Romania this week was coming to Britain to seek work in construction.

Victor Spiresau, who arrived in the UK on 1 January, told ITV that he had work lined up washing cars in London, but hoped to go on to work in the construction industry.

The 30-year-old said he earned 10 euros a day working on building sites in Romania and that he hoped to make 10 euros an hour here, but was not planning on settling."



Some of the comments.


 "My first job, quite some time ago now, had me being paid a premium for being on contract. Now my current employer expects me to be on contract and only earn the equivalent I would as PAYE.

While I have valued the flexibility they are also lately complaining that 'I'm never there', which is odd as for the over 4 years I've worked there I've never had more than 3 days in a row off, and then either to look after sick children or for study. While also valuing and using my skills, enhanced by the expensive study I've paid for myself, they are also not wanting to offer either better roles, or increased pay.

Wanting it both ways while offering me nothing."




"FAIRCLOUGH | 3 Jan 14 10:55 pm

I worked in the construction industry for 10 years as a sub contract dry-liner, thinking my job was safe for life. As the credit crunch set in I decided to thankfully leave the industry.

Numerous years ago whist on site on a new build hospital in Manchester I witnessed 15 British subbies 'let go' on Friday. On the following Monday 15 Bulgarians walked on and took the British construction workers jobs. That particular contractor I worked for decided to enrol their English site managers on Polish language courses.

Working on a hospital extension in Burnley I noticed a lot of foreign voices. Along with the Polish there were 12 Russians working for a gang master, all living in 1 house and being paid £30 a day each on 12 hour days.

The industry was beginning to be flooded with cheap foreign workers, CSCS were actively seeking workers from abroad. CSCS was supposedly set up to protect the British workers jobs? CSCS has basically taken millions and millions of pounds off construction workers for the honour of carrying a meaningless plastic card.

Workmanship has come to an all time low with bad workmanship overlooked because its cheaper and more profit for the contractors. 

All the people I know who are still trying to survive in the construction industry sometimes spending weeks and months out of work say there is about 60% foreign workers in dry-lining on site now and they are finding it very difficult to find any work.

Many foreign construction agencies have signs in the shop window stating 'No English'

Where in the calculation on 'net contribution made by foreign workers' is the part about the 100,000's of displaced British construction workers? 

I really do feel for my old mates still struggling with their British overheads facing unemplyment trying to compete against cheap migratory workers. Of course migratory workers can be good for the construction industry if controlled to fill the empty spaces. But uncontrolled is exactly what it is, 'out of control'"



2. If they had better offers somewhere else they wanted to live, they would have already left. Some people might be pro-active and start looking for alternative offers, and those that fine better ones would leave. Other would either ride it out, hoping the policy is reversed or not find anything better.

3. If the students are just showing up to pay for a service and then leave, they aren't really immigrants but visitors. Different story.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence of ignoring that this recent manifestation of the problem has an ethnic component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ignoring anything, merely putting it into perspective and attempting to introduce a bit of objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to face the ethnic component PROVES my point about Political Correctness being one of the two causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. See comment above
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing exactly what the police and government workers did in Rotherham.
> 
> You are putting Political Correctness and the fear of being racist ahead of the safety of your nation's children.
> 
> You are NOT objective.
> 
> POlitical Correctness at least added 6 years of operation to that atrocity.
> 
> And we can see from your posts that Political Correctness is alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your intellectual surrender is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams...
Click to expand...


I made a valid point, about the way your behavior demonstrated the Witch Hunt mentality of Political Correctness, JUST LIKE IN ROTHERHAM.

Your response? "Whatever"?

Being snarky is not a defense, it is a dodge. 

Which is what you do when you know that you can't defend your position honestly based on it's merits.


----------



## Maggdy

Correll said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the polices and political correctness that was really the cause continue on unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly agree. You draw up it correctly the facts. That is not only facts, but also the problem.
> And the appearance of refugees how extremely enhances an old problem in Europe.
> 
> What is an acceptable solution to the problem? There is many ideas, but still no one give a good answer.
> 
> We need to consider the various arguments. I do not like the Hungarian government's arrogant, but there are some remarkable excuse.
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)
> September 13, 2015
> 
> BILD: " What is your opinion about the idea that these people who are already here in Europe should be distributed among the countries of the European Union according to a quota system?
> 
> Viktor Orban, PM: There are two arguments against this. Firstly, refugee quotas only make sense if borders are secure. Until then, no government can have any idea about how many people need to be distributed, because their numbers will be constantly increasing. *And secondly: can we really prevent migrants from travelling to where they want to go? Should we chain them up in Europe’s capitals, so they don’t go back to Germany? *Who can really keep them in Estonia, Slovenia or Portugal, if they want to go to Germany? It's an illusion to think they won't."
> 
> More: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acceptable solutions?
> 
> 1. Political Correctness needs to be destroyed. We cannot effectively address any problems while the Political Class and their allies in the Media are permitted to define opposition to their policies as racism.
> 
> 2. Stop Third World Immigration. Effectively all of it. It was a mistake.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone not already a legal citizen, and so that are, if they give cause.
> 
> 
> And that should help.
Click to expand...



And, how you exercise this your idea?

The government has made a proposal to the European Commission in your country?

For example: 

"Mr. Orbán said that “We believe that there are countries in the EU which wish to solve their problems in this manner, and there are others which do not”. "



> *Prime Minister Viktor Orbán proposes ten-point action plan*
> April 15, 2016
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán has proposed a ten-point action plan for protecting the external borders of the European Union and free movement within the EU.
> The Prime Minister spoke about the “Schengen 2.0” plan at the meeting of the Centrist Democrat International (CDI) held in Lisbon on Friday. In an interview with public service media, he said that the plan is necessary because the European Commission’s proposal for management of the migration crisis is wrong-headed. The latter seeks to reform the asylum system, while Hungary takes the view that “we must protect the borders”, said Mr. Orbán, who is one of the vice-presidents of the CDI, an international organisation of centrist parties of Christian democratic orientation.
> 
> The action plan will also be circulated among the Visegrád countries and other EU Prime Ministers over the next few days. Next week Mr. Orbán will present the proposal in Germany in person, and also in a number of other European countries over the following weeks. The Prime Minister takes the view that it must be made clear to the EU that “it is not acceptable – as would be the case under the Commission’s proposal – for someone in Brussels to decide that the countries of the EU must solve their demographic and economic problems through immigration”.
> 
> Mr. Orbán said that “We believe that there are countries in the EU which wish to solve their problems in this manner, and there are others which do not”. He pointed out that Hungary falls into the latter group, because it does not seek to remedy such problems through immigration, but through prudent family and economic policy. He said that the EU cannot deprive Hungary of the right “to decide how we wish to resolve these problems”; in other words, the EU cannot create a system which it lets in migrants and then prescribes mandatory resettlement quotas for every Member State, he argued. The Prime Minister said that this is why the referendum planned to be held in Hungary in relation to the mandatory resettlement quota is important, because “now that we have Brussels’ official proposal on the table, there is enormous pressure on us. […] If we do not stop Brussels with a referendum, they will indeed impose on us […] masses of people, with whom we do not wish to live together”.
> 
> A number of other issues were also discussed at the CDI meeting, including the Panama offshore scandal. Mr. Orbán said that attendees pledged to aim for full transparency in this matter. “Every country with low taxes must disclose information to those countries enquiring about investments made there by their own nationals”, he said. During his visit to Portugal the Prime Minister will also have talks with Pedro Passos Coelho, President of the Portuguese Social Democratic Party (PSD) and Portuguese head of state Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa.
> 
> (Cabinet Office of the Prime Minister) Source: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán proposes ten-point action plan



Bonus:
"....In closing, Mr. Orbán said that “We wish to thank Mário David for always extending his friendly support to us, so that we Hungarians can feel at home in the European Union, even when under fire from attackers”... More: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán presents state decoration to Portuguese politician


----------



## Correll

Maggdy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the whole article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the article.
> 
> HIs opinion does not trump the reality of the situation.
> 
> He is telling you and other liberals what you want to hear and what your leaders want and need you to believe in order to advance their agenda.
> 
> 
> The problem is that part of what you are ignoring when you believe them, is horrible suffering by children.
> 
> THIS WILL OCCUR AGAIN, if it is not already happening still in other cities with more complete coverups.
> 
> Because the causes are untouched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it did, but it is still nevertheless, a more informed and nuanced view far closer to the "reality of the situation" than the "black muslim immigrants are coming here to rape our children" banner headline soundbite you keep pushing.
> 
> Will it occur again? Of course it will, it has always gone on, long before black and muslim immigration became an "issue"
> 
> Nick Davies  — Child prostitutes and poverty in Britain
> 
> Age of innocence
> 
> The problem is fundamentally the fractured society we live in, the rampant poverty in some areas that creates the circumstances for these scum, (black, brown, white, yellow; Christian, Muslim, Jewish, etc. makes no difference)  to be able to prey on the weak and disadvantaged.
> 
> Pointing to "political correctness" as *the* cause, is ridiculous as is trying to single out one small section of the community for opprobrium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I perfectly agree. You draw up it correctly the facts. That is not only facts, but also the problem.
> And the appearance of refugees how extremely enhances an old problem in Europe.
> 
> What is an acceptable solution to the problem? There is many ideas, but still no one give a good answer.
> 
> We need to consider the various arguments. I do not like the Hungarian government's arrogant, but there are some remarkable excuse.
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)
> September 13, 2015
> 
> BILD: " What is your opinion about the idea that these people who are already here in Europe should be distributed among the countries of the European Union according to a quota system?
> 
> Viktor Orban, PM: There are two arguments against this. Firstly, refugee quotas only make sense if borders are secure. Until then, no government can have any idea about how many people need to be distributed, because their numbers will be constantly increasing. *And secondly: can we really prevent migrants from travelling to where they want to go? Should we chain them up in Europe’s capitals, so they don’t go back to Germany? *Who can really keep them in Estonia, Slovenia or Portugal, if they want to go to Germany? It's an illusion to think they won't."
> 
> More: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acceptable solutions?
> 
> 1. Political Correctness needs to be destroyed. We cannot effectively address any problems while the Political Class and their allies in the Media are permitted to define opposition to their policies as racism.
> 
> 2. Stop Third World Immigration. Effectively all of it. It was a mistake.
> 
> 3. Deport everyone not already a legal citizen, and so that are, if they give cause.
> 
> 
> And that should help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, how you exercise this your idea?
> 
> The government has made a proposal to the European Commission in your country?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Mr. Orbán said that “We believe that there are countries in the EU which wish to solve their problems in this manner, and there are others which do not”. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prime Minister Viktor Orbán proposes ten-point action plan*
> April 15, 2016
> 
> Prime Minister Viktor Orbán has proposed a ten-point action plan for protecting the external borders of the European Union and free movement within the EU.
> The Prime Minister spoke about the “Schengen 2.0” plan at the meeting of the Centrist Democrat International (CDI) held in Lisbon on Friday. In an interview with public service media, he said that the plan is necessary because the European Commission’s proposal for management of the migration crisis is wrong-headed. The latter seeks to reform the asylum system, while Hungary takes the view that “we must protect the borders”, said Mr. Orbán, who is one of the vice-presidents of the CDI, an international organisation of centrist parties of Christian democratic orientation.
> 
> The action plan will also be circulated among the Visegrád countries and other EU Prime Ministers over the next few days. Next week Mr. Orbán will present the proposal in Germany in person, and also in a number of other European countries over the following weeks. The Prime Minister takes the view that it must be made clear to the EU that “it is not acceptable – as would be the case under the Commission’s proposal – for someone in Brussels to decide that the countries of the EU must solve their demographic and economic problems through immigration”.
> 
> Mr. Orbán said that “We believe that there are countries in the EU which wish to solve their problems in this manner, and there are others which do not”. He pointed out that Hungary falls into the latter group, because it does not seek to remedy such problems through immigration, but through prudent family and economic policy. He said that the EU cannot deprive Hungary of the right “to decide how we wish to resolve these problems”; in other words, the EU cannot create a system which it lets in migrants and then prescribes mandatory resettlement quotas for every Member State, he argued. The Prime Minister said that this is why the referendum planned to be held in Hungary in relation to the mandatory resettlement quota is important, because “now that we have Brussels’ official proposal on the table, there is enormous pressure on us. […] If we do not stop Brussels with a referendum, they will indeed impose on us […] masses of people, with whom we do not wish to live together”.
> 
> A number of other issues were also discussed at the CDI meeting, including the Panama offshore scandal. Mr. Orbán said that attendees pledged to aim for full transparency in this matter. “Every country with low taxes must disclose information to those countries enquiring about investments made there by their own nationals”, he said. During his visit to Portugal the Prime Minister will also have talks with Pedro Passos Coelho, President of the Portuguese Social Democratic Party (PSD) and Portuguese head of state Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa.
> 
> (Cabinet Office of the Prime Minister) Source: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán proposes ten-point action plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus:
> "....In closing, Mr. Orbán said that “We wish to thank Mário David for always extending his friendly support to us, so that we Hungarians can feel at home in the European Union, even when under fire from attackers”... More: Prime Minister Viktor Orbán presents state decoration to Portuguese politician
Click to expand...



Has the EU shown any interest in respecting the democratically expressed will of various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture?


If the EU is the problem preventing a nation from polices to serve the interests of their citizens, then the EU is contrary to the interest of those citizens.

Obvious answer, pull out of the EU.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Name a significant job that supposedly native born whites won't do, and I will.
> 
> 2. So deport them last. And start training.
> 
> 3. Why would they be "unable" to fill those slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have to do anything, you made the assertion, the burden of proof is yours.
> 2. What makes you think they'll stay once the "deportations" start? they have internationally marketable skills so many will "jump" before they're "pushed" to the benefit of the rest of the world, and our detriment.
> 3. Finance, our government won't pay for them, foreign governments will pay for their students to study here. Many universities need that income to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fine. A couple of quick google searches seems to show that Construction is one of the prime jobs that supposedly native born whites won't do.
> 
> http://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/16488/1/16488.pdf
> 
> This shows the percentage of native born whites in construction RISING from 1979 to 2000, and at a level of 13% of the working white male population.
> 
> If more that 1 in ten native born white men work in construction, claiming that they won't do the jobs is bullshit.
> 
> Also came across this.
> 
> Construction and immigration: Have your say
> 
> 
> "Construction, as a sector, often employs migrant labour. Indeed, one of the first migrants to arrive from Romania this week was coming to Britain to seek work in construction.
> 
> Victor Spiresau, who arrived in the UK on 1 January, told ITV that he had work lined up washing cars in London, but hoped to go on to work in the construction industry.
> 
> The 30-year-old said he earned 10 euros a day working on building sites in Romania and that he hoped to make 10 euros an hour here, but was not planning on settling."
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the comments.
> 
> 
> "My first job, quite some time ago now, had me being paid a premium for being on contract. Now my current employer expects me to be on contract and only earn the equivalent I would as PAYE.
> 
> While I have valued the flexibility they are also lately complaining that 'I'm never there', which is odd as for the over 4 years I've worked there I've never had more than 3 days in a row off, and then either to look after sick children or for study. While also valuing and using my skills, enhanced by the expensive study I've paid for myself, they are also not wanting to offer either better roles, or increased pay.
> 
> Wanting it both ways while offering me nothing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FAIRCLOUGH | 3 Jan 14 10:55 pm
> 
> I worked in the construction industry for 10 years as a sub contract dry-liner, thinking my job was safe for life. As the credit crunch set in I decided to thankfully leave the industry.
> 
> Numerous years ago whist on site on a new build hospital in Manchester I witnessed 15 British subbies 'let go' on Friday. On the following Monday 15 Bulgarians walked on and took the British construction workers jobs. That particular contractor I worked for decided to enrol their English site managers on Polish language courses.
> 
> Working on a hospital extension in Burnley I noticed a lot of foreign voices. Along with the Polish there were 12 Russians working for a gang master, all living in 1 house and being paid £30 a day each on 12 hour days.
> 
> The industry was beginning to be flooded with cheap foreign workers, CSCS were actively seeking workers from abroad. CSCS was supposedly set up to protect the British workers jobs? CSCS has basically taken millions and millions of pounds off construction workers for the honour of carrying a meaningless plastic card.
> 
> Workmanship has come to an all time low with bad workmanship overlooked because its cheaper and more profit for the contractors.
> 
> All the people I know who are still trying to survive in the construction industry sometimes spending weeks and months out of work say there is about 60% foreign workers in dry-lining on site now and they are finding it very difficult to find any work.
> 
> Many foreign construction agencies have signs in the shop window stating 'No English'
> 
> Where in the calculation on 'net contribution made by foreign workers' is the part about the 100,000's of displaced British construction workers?
> 
> I really do feel for my old mates still struggling with their British overheads facing unemplyment trying to compete against cheap migratory workers. Of course migratory workers can be good for the construction industry if controlled to fill the empty spaces. But uncontrolled is exactly what it is, 'out of control'"
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If they had better offers somewhere else they wanted to live, they would have already left. Some people might be pro-active and start looking for alternative offers, and those that fine better ones would leave. Other would either ride it out, hoping the policy is reversed or not find anything better.
> 
> 3. If the students are just showing up to pay for a service and then leave, they aren't really immigrants but visitors. Different story.
Click to expand...


1. Cherrypicking information that's 15 years out of date is hardly proving anything. As it happens, I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy. Most of them eventually went home but those who stayed on are now British tax paying citizens, just with funny last names.
2. Would they? What brought them here in the first place; attractive offers of employment. If some racist idiot wants to get rid of them, they will go elsewhere just like that, too many already have as other countries value their skills and lure them away. One reason the NHS is still under staffed.
3. Students, both foreign and domestic, get jobs while they study, and some foreign students stay on after qualifying.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> I made a valid point, about the way your behavior demonstrated the Witch Hunt mentality of Political Correctness, JUST LIKE IN ROTHERHAM.
> 
> Your response? "Whatever"?
> 
> Being snarky is not a defense, it is a dodge.
> 
> .



 I read it as complicit support for the behavior in question.

 Thousands of postings that all point in the same direction makes that clear.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Has the EU shown any interest in respecting the democratically expressed will of various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture?



If these "various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture" voted in EU elections they might be taken more seriously.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that these immigrants are doing jobs the natives won't do is rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously claiming that native whites would NOT be taxi drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I never made any such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me that you don't have "native whites" who want to be nurses and doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes about 5 years+ to train and qualify as a doctor, 3-4 for a nurse. Wanting to be and being able are to different things. You want white English patients to suffer and die waiting for white English people to train?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu telling me you don't have "native whites" who want to fill those university slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to and being able to are to different things. That said, many universities rely on the finance foreign students bring in from their respective governments who pay their university fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Name a significant job that supposedly native born whites won't do, and I will.
> 
> 2. So deport them last. And start training.
> 
> 3. Why would they be "unable" to fill those slots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have to do anything, you made the assertion, the burden of proof is yours.
> 2. What makes you think they'll stay once the "deportations" start? they have internationally marketable skills so many will "jump" before they're "pushed" to the benefit of the rest of the world, and our detriment.
> 3. Finance, our government won't pay for them, foreign governments will pay for their students to study here. Many universities need that income to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fine. A couple of quick google searches seems to show that Construction is one of the prime jobs that supposedly native born whites won't do.
> 
> http://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/16488/1/16488.pdf
> 
> This shows the percentage of native born whites in construction RISING from 1979 to 2000, and at a level of 13% of the working white male population.
> 
> If more that 1 in ten native born white men work in construction, claiming that they won't do the jobs is bullshit.
> 
> Also came across this.
> 
> Construction and immigration: Have your say
> 
> 
> "Construction, as a sector, often employs migrant labour. Indeed, one of the first migrants to arrive from Romania this week was coming to Britain to seek work in construction.
> 
> Victor Spiresau, who arrived in the UK on 1 January, told ITV that he had work lined up washing cars in London, but hoped to go on to work in the construction industry.
> 
> The 30-year-old said he earned 10 euros a day working on building sites in Romania and that he hoped to make 10 euros an hour here, but was not planning on settling."
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the comments.
> 
> 
> "My first job, quite some time ago now, had me being paid a premium for being on contract. Now my current employer expects me to be on contract and only earn the equivalent I would as PAYE.
> 
> While I have valued the flexibility they are also lately complaining that 'I'm never there', which is odd as for the over 4 years I've worked there I've never had more than 3 days in a row off, and then either to look after sick children or for study. While also valuing and using my skills, enhanced by the expensive study I've paid for myself, they are also not wanting to offer either better roles, or increased pay.
> 
> Wanting it both ways while offering me nothing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FAIRCLOUGH | 3 Jan 14 10:55 pm
> 
> I worked in the construction industry for 10 years as a sub contract dry-liner, thinking my job was safe for life. As the credit crunch set in I decided to thankfully leave the industry.
> 
> Numerous years ago whist on site on a new build hospital in Manchester I witnessed 15 British subbies 'let go' on Friday. On the following Monday 15 Bulgarians walked on and took the British construction workers jobs. That particular contractor I worked for decided to enrol their English site managers on Polish language courses.
> 
> Working on a hospital extension in Burnley I noticed a lot of foreign voices. Along with the Polish there were 12 Russians working for a gang master, all living in 1 house and being paid £30 a day each on 12 hour days.
> 
> The industry was beginning to be flooded with cheap foreign workers, CSCS were actively seeking workers from abroad. CSCS was supposedly set up to protect the British workers jobs? CSCS has basically taken millions and millions of pounds off construction workers for the honour of carrying a meaningless plastic card.
> 
> Workmanship has come to an all time low with bad workmanship overlooked because its cheaper and more profit for the contractors.
> 
> All the people I know who are still trying to survive in the construction industry sometimes spending weeks and months out of work say there is about 60% foreign workers in dry-lining on site now and they are finding it very difficult to find any work.
> 
> Many foreign construction agencies have signs in the shop window stating 'No English'
> 
> Where in the calculation on 'net contribution made by foreign workers' is the part about the 100,000's of displaced British construction workers?
> 
> I really do feel for my old mates still struggling with their British overheads facing unemplyment trying to compete against cheap migratory workers. Of course migratory workers can be good for the construction industry if controlled to fill the empty spaces. But uncontrolled is exactly what it is, 'out of control'"
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If they had better offers somewhere else they wanted to live, they would have already left. Some people might be pro-active and start looking for alternative offers, and those that fine better ones would leave. Other would either ride it out, hoping the policy is reversed or not find anything better.
> 
> 3. If the students are just showing up to pay for a service and then leave, they aren't really immigrants but visitors. Different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Cherrypicking information that's 15 years out of date is hardly proving anything. As it happens, I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy. Most of them eventually went home but those who stayed on are now British tax paying citizens, just with funny last names.
> 2. Would they? What brought them here in the first place; attractive offers of employment. If some racist idiot wants to get rid of them, they will go elsewhere just like that, too many already have as other countries value their skills and lure them away. One reason the NHS is still under staffed.
> 3. Students, both foreign and domestic, get jobs while they study, and some foreign students stay on after qualifying.
Click to expand...



1. Nice moving of the goal posts there. A moment ago the argument was that native born whites WON'T do the job, now you're arguing that immigrants do it BETTER.

Well, when you are comparing working class jobs, and you are comparing average or even below average UK workers to the cream of the crop of crappy Second or Third World workers attracted by vastly higher wages, that is likely outcome.

But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.

2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes.

3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.



No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:

"...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).

*In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*

None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).

Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*




Correll said:


> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes



Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".



Correll said:


> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?



Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.


----------



## Challenger

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a valid point, about the way your behavior demonstrated the Witch Hunt mentality of Political Correctness, JUST LIKE IN ROTHERHAM.
> 
> Your response? "Whatever"?
> 
> Being snarky is not a defense, it is a dodge.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as complicit support for the behavior in question.
> 
> Thousands of postings that all point in the same direction makes that clear.
Click to expand...


Hello Doggy, nothing much happening in the Zionist paradise forum then?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
Click to expand...



1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.

2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners. 

3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the EU shown any interest in respecting the democratically expressed will of various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these "various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture" voted in EU elections they might be taken more seriously.
Click to expand...







 What EU elections, as the people are not allowed to vote on such matters, that is only for the unelected eurocrats in Brussels to decide. When were you ever asked to vote on a bail out for Greece or the length of a cucumber


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
Click to expand...


1. Debunked? Hardly.  
2. Not me, the Tories.
3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.  

The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not. 

The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.

If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.

This article sums it up quite well:

"We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
Click to expand...

Curry is the national dish of Britain. If ISIS wanted to wipe us out all they need to do is infiltrate all the curry houses. What a grey and miserable place it would be in ukipland.

The lad who does our windows is Polish and he has been here for a decade.he started with a ladder and a bucket and now has a shiny new van. He is so busy that he has had to take on a young lad to help him. His wife works in the local Aldi and their little boy attends the local catholic school.

I have no idea if they ever claimed benefits but I suspect they have at some point. Its tough getting started at the best of times.

Under UKIP edict he would be booted out I suppose. But I believe that he makes a positive contribution to the UK and I would welcome more like him. He certainly pays more tax than our prime minister.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
Click to expand...



1. Your words.


" I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."


Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.


2. YOur words.

"Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."

It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.


The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.


----------



## Vagabond63

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the EU shown any interest in respecting the democratically expressed will of various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these "various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture" voted in EU elections they might be taken more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What EU elections, as the people are not allowed to vote on such matters, that is only for the unelected eurocrats in Brussels to decide. When were you ever asked to vote on a bail out for Greece or the length of a cucumber
Click to expand...


Can I respectfully suggest when anyone was ever asked to vote on whether they wanted their children to be forced to go to academies, or to build a hugely expensive fleet of aircraft carriers? 

The European Parliament is directly elected by all EU citizens. The "unelected Eurocrats in Brussels" no longer have the power to  make laws and rulings without the consent of the EUP since Maastricht in 1992. The powers of the European Parliament have increased over time and lately it has been showing signs of "independance" from national governments. Like the saying goes if you don't vote, you can't bitch about the government you get.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.





Correll said:


> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.



Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.



Correll said:


> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.



I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.


----------



## Unkotare

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.....
Click to expand...



That is not a logical conclusion.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.
Click to expand...




As I posted in #336, using YOUR WORDS you admitted that the issue was not that Brits were NOT willing to do the work, but that employers wanted BETTER workers without raising wages, or CHEAPER workers.

Now you are moving the goal posts to  claiming that the very fact that employers have sometimes have openings is a  reason to support immigration.


Are you against rising wages for the Working Poor and/or Middle Class?

Because that is what leads to rising wages, ie demand for labor exceeding supply.



And yes, Race Card. You OBVIOUSLY cannot honestly defend your position on this issue, so you are trying to change the subject to personal attacks on your ideological or partisan enemies.

THE Primary Propaganda Tool of the Left in the Modern Western World.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted in #336, using YOUR WORDS you admitted that the issue was not that Brits were NOT willing to do the work, but that employers wanted BETTER workers without raising wages, or CHEAPER workers.
> 
> Now you are moving the goal posts to  claiming that the very fact that employers have sometimes have openings is a  reason to support immigration.
> 
> 
> Are you against rising wages for the Working Poor and/or Middle Class?
> 
> Because that is what leads to rising wages, ie demand for labor exceeding supply.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Race Card. You OBVIOUSLY cannot honestly defend your position on this issue, so you are trying to change the subject to personal attacks on your ideological or partisan enemies.
> 
> THE Primary Propaganda Tool of the Left in the Modern Western World.
Click to expand...

Laughable. The whole thread is about racism.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted in #336, using YOUR WORDS you admitted that the issue was not that Brits were NOT willing to do the work, but that employers wanted BETTER workers without raising wages, or CHEAPER workers.
> 
> Now you are moving the goal posts to  claiming that the very fact that employers have sometimes have openings is a  reason to support immigration.
> 
> 
> Are you against rising wages for the Working Poor and/or Middle Class?
> 
> Because that is what leads to rising wages, ie demand for labor exceeding supply.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Race Card. You OBVIOUSLY cannot honestly defend your position on this issue, so you are trying to change the subject to personal attacks on your ideological or partisan enemies.
> 
> THE Primary Propaganda Tool of the Left in the Modern Western World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The whole thread is about racism.
Click to expand...



No, the thread is about the effects of high levels of Third World Immigration.

Accusations of Racism is the Primary Defense that the Left has for it's policies.

Challenger had been trying to make the case for Third World Immigration serving UK interests, but his effort is failing miserably.

As shown by the way I have been able to use his own words to debunk his claims.

This is not to say that I am a better debater than Challenger. 

The truth is that he was handicapped by having a very weak case to defend.




Thus, he is trying to change the subject, rather than admit the truth, ie that Third Wold Immigration is NOT good for the UK.


And the subject he is trying to derail the thread to, is of course The Race Card.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted in #336, using YOUR WORDS you admitted that the issue was not that Brits were NOT willing to do the work, but that employers wanted BETTER workers without raising wages, or CHEAPER workers.
> 
> Now you are moving the goal posts to  claiming that the very fact that employers have sometimes have openings is a  reason to support immigration.
> 
> 
> Are you against rising wages for the Working Poor and/or Middle Class?
> 
> Because that is what leads to rising wages, ie demand for labor exceeding supply.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Race Card. You OBVIOUSLY cannot honestly defend your position on this issue, so you are trying to change the subject to personal attacks on your ideological or partisan enemies.
> 
> THE Primary Propaganda Tool of the Left in the Modern Western World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The whole thread is about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thread is about the effects of high levels of Third World Immigration.
> 
> Accusations of Racism is the Primary Defense that the Left has for it's policies.
> 
> Challenger had been trying to make the case for Third World Immigration serving UK interests, but his effort is failing miserably.
> 
> As shown by the way I have been able to use his own words to debunk his claims.
> 
> This is not to say that I am a better debater than Challenger.
> 
> The truth is that he was handicapped by having a very weak case to defend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, he is trying to change the subject, rather than admit the truth, ie that Third Wold Immigration is NOT good for the UK.
> 
> 
> And the subject he is trying to derail the thread to, is of course The Race Card.
Click to expand...

Nope its all about racism.Its not generally a problem when things are going well but any economic slump sees the bigots looking for a scapegoat.
That is the way of the world.
Third World Immigration has greatly enhanced Britain. The country is more diverse and benefits from the efforts of those who have come to make a life for themselves here.

Ugandan Asians are part of Britain's secret weapon for success | Coffee House

Even the Spectator believes that.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> No, the thread is about the effects of high levels of Third World Immigration.


What high level of immigration? A 2.5% increase in the Asian population in 10 years and a 1.06% increase in the Afro-Caribbean population over the same period are not particularly high. Talking of moving goalposts are you really bitching about 3rd world or Eastern Europe/EU migration? you bait and switch so often it's starting to get confusing.


----------



## Challenger

Unkotare said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a logical conclusion.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger had been trying to make the case for Third World Immigration serving UK interests, but his effort is failing miserably.



I've been trying to maintain a sense of proportion regarding this issue as opposed to scare-mongering, although I would agree it does serve our interests on several levels; inbreeding, for example, is not considered a good survival trait.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted in #336, using YOUR WORDS you admitted that the issue was not that Brits were NOT willing to do the work, but that employers wanted BETTER workers without raising wages, or CHEAPER workers.
> 
> Now you are moving the goal posts to  claiming that the very fact that employers have sometimes have openings is a  reason to support immigration.
> 
> 
> Are you against rising wages for the Working Poor and/or Middle Class?
> 
> Because that is what leads to rising wages, ie demand for labor exceeding supply.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Race Card. You OBVIOUSLY cannot honestly defend your position on this issue, so you are trying to change the subject to personal attacks on your ideological or partisan enemies.
> 
> THE Primary Propaganda Tool of the Left in the Modern Western World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The whole thread is about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thread is about the effects of high levels of Third World Immigration.
> 
> Accusations of Racism is the Primary Defense that the Left has for it's policies.
> 
> Challenger had been trying to make the case for Third World Immigration serving UK interests, but his effort is failing miserably.
> 
> As shown by the way I have been able to use his own words to debunk his claims.
> 
> This is not to say that I am a better debater than Challenger.
> 
> The truth is that he was handicapped by having a very weak case to defend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, he is trying to change the subject, rather than admit the truth, ie that Third Wold Immigration is NOT good for the UK.
> 
> 
> And the subject he is trying to derail the thread to, is of course The Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope its all about racism.Its not generally a problem when things are going well but any economic slump sees the bigots looking for a scapegoat.
> That is the way of the world.
> Third World Immigration has greatly enhanced Britain. The country is more diverse and benefits from the efforts of those who have come to make a life for themselves here.
> 
> Ugandan Asians are part of Britain's secret weapon for success | Coffee House
> 
> Even the Spectator believes that.
Click to expand...



There was no example of HOW Third World Immigration was good for the UK, in that linked article.

There was a number of statements CLAIMING THAT, but with no support.

Much like your post(s).

You state stuff over and over again, without ever giving examples or even logical explanations.

Diversity has not intrinsic value, no matter how many times you claim it does.

Constantly claiming that anyone who thinks that Third World Immigration is a "problem" is a "bigot" does not make it so, no matter how many times you say it.

WIth enough of a witch hunt mentality you MIGHT manage to scare people into keeping quite for fear of being branded a "Racist" and thus you win political battles.

The cost of course is a loss of connection between policy and reality.

Such as what happened in Rotherham. 

The reality was that a large ethnic rape gang was terrorizing, torturing, raping and literally ENSLAVING, children in your nation, but your government officials and police were afraid to say anything for fear of being branded as "racists".

Thus the policy was one of ignoring reality and allowing the Rape Gang to continue to operate unhindered.

This is the status quo you are supporting with your constant use of the Race Card.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thread is about the effects of high levels of Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> What high level of immigration? A 2.5% increase in the Asian population in 10 years and a 1.06% increase in the Afro-Caribbean population over the same period are not particularly high. Talking of moving goalposts are you really bitching about 3rd world or Eastern Europe/EU migration? you bait and switch so often it's starting to get confusing.
Click to expand...



Sorry, the two issues between the UK with immigration and the US with immigration are very similar, but we don't have a LOT of immigration from Eastern Europe, which is a minor difference for you.

In economic effect both seem to be the same, ie giving employERS the benefit of a flooded labor pool, thus giving them the advantage in any employer employee relationship.

And as a result you see fewer jobs with lower pay for UK/US citizens.

And it seems to be a major factor. YOu yourself state that is it important to keeping your NHS afloat.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger had been trying to make the case for Third World Immigration serving UK interests, but his effort is failing miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to maintain a sense of proportion regarding this issue as opposed to scare-mongering, although I would agree it does serve our interests on several levels; inbreeding, for example, is not considered a good survival trait.
Click to expand...



The native white population of the UK is not inbred.

That is a silly reason.

Your previous claims were more "reasonable" than that, but I have been able to debunk them using your own words.

What is it that you really like about Immigration/Third World Immigration that you find appealing?

DO you have guilt about Britain's Imperial past and think it is time to give back to the world?

DO you think diversity is cool and fun?

Someone who is worried about 50 million people being "inbred" has no grounds to be dismissive of other people's reasons.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> The native white population of the UK is not inbred.



I never said it was (although there are some parts where this is true, mentioning no names  but there are several villages out there where everyone is related.).



Correll said:


> I have been able to debunk them using your own words.



I must have blinked and missed that singular event, but dream on...



Correll said:


> What is it that you really like about Immigration/Third World Immigration that you find appealing?



It doesn't bother me in any way shape or form, I'm putting it in it's proper context, you are scaremongering about the "extinction" of white Anglo-Saxons and creating mountains out of molehills. 



Correll said:


> DO you have guilt about Britain's Imperial past and think it is time to give back to the world?



I have no problem with our Imperial past and accept no responsibility for any of the "unsavoury" things our ancestors did. Overall I believe the British Empire did more good than bad, as I've argued with Tommy Tainant in another thread. 



Correll said:


> DO you think diversity is cool and fun?



I've been inside a Catholic church, a Protestant church, a Mosque, a Synagogue, a Gurdwara, a Mandir and mixed socially with the people that go to these places, I have a variety of friends and I couldn't care less what colour their skin is or what gods they worship; they're my friends because I like them and they like me and most of the time we all get along famously. I also know a homosexual couple and a lesbian (yes, just the one). If that's embracing diversity, count me in.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The native white population of the UK is not inbred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was (although there are some parts where this is true, mentioning no names  but there are several villages out there where everyone is related.).
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been able to debunk them using your own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have blinked and missed that singular event, but dream on...
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that you really like about Immigration/Third World Immigration that you find appealing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't bother me in any way shape or form, I'm putting it in it's proper context, you are scaremongering about the "extinction" of white Anglo-Saxons and creating mountains out of molehills.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO you have guilt about Britain's Imperial past and think it is time to give back to the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with our Imperial past and accept no responsibility for any of the "unsavoury" things our ancestors did. Overall I believe the British Empire did more good than bad, as I've argued with Tommy Tainant in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO you think diversity is cool and fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been inside a Catholic church, a Protestant church, a Mosque, a Synagogue, a Gurdwara, a Mandir and mixed socially with the people that go to these places, I have a variety of friends and I couldn't care less what colour their skin is or what gods they worship; they're my friends because I like them and they like me and most of the time we all get along famously. I also know a homosexual couple and a lesbian (yes, just the one). If that's embracing diversity, count me in.
Click to expand...



1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off. 

2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.

3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?


----------



## dani67

fact     pakistani and arabs arent humans.even they arent animals.
animals are better than arabs


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> 1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off.



You may believe this to be the case, I do not.



Correll said:


> 2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. *It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. *I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.



How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.    



Correll said:


> 3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?



My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine. 

Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"


----------



## Challenger

dani67 said:


> fact     pakistani and arabs arent humans.even they arent animals.
> animals are better than arabs


Well....no bigotry there...


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may believe this to be the case, I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. *It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. *I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine.
> 
> Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"
Click to expand...



1 From post 366 in this very thread.

A.. Your words.


" I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."


Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.


B. YOur words.

"Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."

It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.


Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.

Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that. 



2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.


2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.


3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.





Correll said:


> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.



You make my point for me, if native British are NOT willing to work for the market rate, employers will employ the best they can get for the rate they can pay, be they native or immigrant.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may believe this to be the case, I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. *It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. *I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine.
> 
> Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 From post 366 in this very thread.
> 
> A.. Your words.
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> B. YOur words.
> 
> "Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.
> 
> Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
Click to expand...


I strongly support immigration.I think that it has helped Britain make great strides. And the US for that matter. Everyone is an immigrant there.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.



The only one "emotionally invested in the policy" is you. You've had your answer, here, in case you missed it.


> "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.





Correll said:


> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.



Once again I answered your question; a person has a subjective view of their friends, because they *are* friends. To ask someone to compare his friends with someone else's is not only irrelevant to this discussion, but rather childish in my view (MY friend's betterr than YOUR friend!). If nothing else I'm the richer and more enlightened for having known them.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make my point for me, if native British are NOT willing to work for the market rate, employers will employ the best they can get for the rate they can pay, be they native or immigrant.
Click to expand...



That was not your initial reason.

You said that they would not do it.

Not that they would not do it "for the market rate"
.

So, now the question becomes one of what policy is best for UK citizens.

ONe that puts the pressure on employers to raise the wages they offer, to the benefit of native born white UK citizens?


Or one where instead those UK citizens remain jobless as hungry immigrants take those jobs, and suppress wages though the economy?


It only took 39 pages to get you to admit this.

Too bad that your media doesn't grill your lying political class like this. 

So that UK voters could vote with good information about which policies are in their interest instead of lefty propaganda.

Who do you think they would elect?

Politicians who want policies to benefit UK citizens?

Or politicians who want policies to benefit Immigrants, and greedy employers?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may believe this to be the case, I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. *It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. *I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine.
> 
> Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 From post 366 in this very thread.
> 
> A.. Your words.
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> B. YOur words.
> 
> "Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.
> 
> Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly support immigration.I think that it has helped Britain make great strides. And the US for that matter. Everyone is an immigrant there.
Click to expand...



What "great strides"?


You guys keep saying shit like that. 

I keep asking for examples.

YOu guys keep NOT being able to back up your claims.

But you keep making the same bs claims.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one "emotionally invested in the policy" is you. You've had your answer, here, in case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again I answered your question; a person has a subjective view of their friends, because they *are* friends. To ask someone to compare his friends with someone else's is not only irrelevant to this discussion, but rather childish in my view (MY friend's betterr than YOUR friend!). If nothing else I'm the richer and more enlightened for having known them.
Click to expand...



1. Your passionate defense of the policy is NOT a "don't care" behavior. It is a "cares strongly" behavior. Why are you so strongly invested in HIgh Levels of immigration?



2. I did not ask you to compare your friends to another person's friends. I asked you if YOUR friends were better because they were diverse. You seemed to present their diversity AS THOUGH it was a good thing.

The comparison groups here would be the hypothetical group of friends you would have if such diversity was NOT available to you as you formed your group of friends.

Please stop dodging and answer my very simple and easy question.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may believe this to be the case, I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. *It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. *I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine.
> 
> Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 From post 366 in this very thread.
> 
> A.. Your words.
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> B. YOur words.
> 
> "Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.
> 
> Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly support immigration.I think that it has helped Britain make great strides. And the US for that matter. Everyone is an immigrant there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "great strides"?
> 
> 
> You guys keep saying shit like that.
> 
> I keep asking for examples.
> 
> YOu guys keep NOT being able to back up your claims.
> 
> But you keep making the same bs claims.
Click to expand...


The quality of life is better. 

Our knowledge of the world has improved.

We are less parochial and have a more cosmopolitan world view.

Our economy has benefited from taxes paid by immigrants.

We all have friends who are immigrants or children of immigrants.

Some of us married an immigrants daughter.

They have set up businesses and created work for people.

They have integrated with British society and have provided role models and heroes in every sphere.
In Wales we have Colin Jackson, Taulupe Falatau and Joe Calzaghe who all  represent Wales in sport and are venerated by the Welsh people.

Here is a list of Asian owned businesses which employ thousands of British people.
Top 20 Richest Asians

Our public services would collapse without the thousands of immigrants who make it work.  

The greatest Welsh chanteuse is Shirley Bassey whose father was a Somali immigrant.

Welshman Ryan Giggs was the greatest footballer in the World for a decade. His father was an immigrant from the West Indies. Ashley Williams is captain of Wales and Neil Taylor is the left back.Both are children of immigrants.

In cricket Nasser Hussain was captain of England  as was Mark Ramprakash. There are around 100
other immigrant cricketers who have represented England going back to Prince Ranjitsingh and the Nawab of Pataudi.

Immigrants fuel our night time economy.There is a curry house or 10 in every town in Britain.Life without Curry is no life at all. Every town also has a Chinese restaurant and most have a Thai. It has freed us from the grey days of post war Britain. 

In the past 12 months a Pakistani immigrant was crowned the best baker in Britain, another Pakistani migrant will be elected Lord Mayor of London and an Algerian has been awarded the Player of the Year by the Premier League.

In music we have had, UB40,The Specials,The Beat,Hot Chocolate,Billy Ocean,Massive Attack, Mica Paris,Soul 2 Soul,The Selecter, Eddy Grant, The Real Thing amongst others. All of our lives would be poorer without these artists. 

Michelle Hussain is the voice of the BBC as well as being the hottest woman on the Planet.

Catherine Zeta Jones is the most beautiful Welsh woman ever and is descended from immigrants.   

These Sikhs feed the homeless in London.
Why homeless Britons are turning to the Sikh community for food - BBC News

These Muslims helped northern communities during the floods.
The Responses To UK Floods From Muslim Groups And Britain First Are Very Different

These immigrants helped us to win the war.
400,000 Muslim soldiers fought for Britain in first World War - Daily Pakistan Global

I could go on but I think the point is made.You people sit in a cave playing with your undersized cocks and cant see the world outside. You make me sick to my stomach.

Do you need any more examples you racist **** ?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one "emotionally invested in the policy" is you. You've had your answer, here, in case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again I answered your question; a person has a subjective view of their friends, because they *are* friends. To ask someone to compare his friends with someone else's is not only irrelevant to this discussion, but rather childish in my view (MY friend's betterr than YOUR friend!). If nothing else I'm the richer and more enlightened for having known them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your passionate defense of the policy is NOT a "don't care" behavior. It is a "cares strongly" behavior. Why are you so strongly invested in HIgh Levels of immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I did not ask you to compare your friends to another person's friends. I asked you if YOUR friends were better because they were diverse. You seemed to present their diversity AS THOUGH it was a good thing.
> 
> The comparison groups here would be the hypothetical group of friends you would have if such diversity was NOT available to you as you formed your group of friends.
> 
> Please stop dodging and answer my very simple and easy question.
Click to expand...


1. Oh please, if this is what you call a "passionate defence", you must not get out much. From the start all I've been doing is disputing your frantic scare-mongering and trying to put things into context and keeping a sense of proportion. 

2. Your question is unanswerable because it's based on subjective opinion about a group of people; it's not a question of who is "better" or "worse", it's about who you get on with. If this country was uniformly "white Anglo-Saxon" my group of friends would still be people I got on with. The key phrase here is "people I get on with"


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> That was not your initial reason.



Yes it was, you chose to interpret what I said to fit your agenda. My original words quoted by you: 



Correll said:


> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder *for the same rate of pay,* hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."



The market rate would be the market rate, regardless of immigration. Employers employ the best people possible for the wages they can afford to pay. The rate remains the same if 10 people apply for a job as it would if 100 people applied for the same job. From an employer's perspective they merely get to chose the best candidates from a larger sample. Tarmac never cut wages because they employed immigrants. There's no objective evidence that wages are reduced because of immigration.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
Click to expand...









 Neo Marxist bullshit as they wont do most of the menial tasks, and prefer to rape 1400 underage girls instead. Your link relies on the same old tired lies that have been proven wrong more times than you have had a meal this year. The majority of immigrants come here for the hand outs, that is why so many are near retirement age.


 Just another rat boy fail


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curry is the national dish of Britain. If ISIS wanted to wipe us out all they need to do is infiltrate all the curry houses. What a grey and miserable place it would be in ukipland.
> 
> The lad who does our windows is Polish and he has been here for a decade.he started with a ladder and a bucket and now has a shiny new van. He is so busy that he has had to take on a young lad to help him. His wife works in the local Aldi and their little boy attends the local catholic school.
> 
> I have no idea if they ever claimed benefits but I suspect they have at some point. Its tough getting started at the best of times.
> 
> Under UKIP edict he would be booted out I suppose. But I believe that he makes a positive contribution to the UK and I would welcome more like him. He certainly pays more tax than our prime minister.
Click to expand...








 It might be in wales but round here it is a chicken parmo.

 One swallow does not a summer maske

 You know this because he confides his private affairs to you ?    Or are you just making this up ?


----------



## Phoenall

Vagabond63 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the EU shown any interest in respecting the democratically expressed will of various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these "various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture" voted in EU elections they might be taken more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What EU elections, as the people are not allowed to vote on such matters, that is only for the unelected eurocrats in Brussels to decide. When were you ever asked to vote on a bail out for Greece or the length of a cucumber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I respectfully suggest when anyone was ever asked to vote on whether they wanted their children to be forced to go to academies, or to build a hugely expensive fleet of aircraft carriers?
> 
> The European Parliament is directly elected by all EU citizens. The "unelected Eurocrats in Brussels" no longer have the power to  make laws and rulings without the consent of the EUP since Maastricht in 1992. The powers of the European Parliament have increased over time and lately it has been showing signs of "independance" from national governments. Like the saying goes if you don't vote, you can't bitch about the government you get.
Click to expand...







 WRONG as the men in grey suits are the ones making the laws, the elected members just do as they are told and vote the laws in.  The laws are made by unelected civil servants and unless you live in Europe you wont understand how this can happen.  Maastricht has been scrapped many times over by new legislation that handed the reigns of power to the neo Marxists in control of EU departments. They say carrots must be orange and straight and we see thousands of tons being fed to the animals.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the reality is, if all the "natives" were willing to do the work available, there would be no "vacancies" for the migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "darkies", as you so subtly slip in the Race Card, ARE taking jobs and decreasing wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I slipped in the race card? Seriosly? "Little Englanders" are the biggest racists going. This whole thread is about racism.
Click to expand...







 Blame the neo Marxists who decided that scrounging and laziness would pay more than working so gave the workshy £25k a year to live on. Then told the workers they would only get £15k a year out of which they paid tax and N.I., so guess what the low paid worker did ?

Rat boy has a new term to overuse and threaten others with, got it from your imam did you


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But regardless, the argument that pro-immigration people always use is that british WON'T DO the work. NOw we see that that is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Well, maybe you should raise wages until the new brits workers have a chance to fill those slots. That would help hold them, and then be good jobs for your citizens when the time comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So, do you craft policy to benefit the schools, or to benefit the citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curry is the national dish of Britain. If ISIS wanted to wipe us out all they need to do is infiltrate all the curry houses. What a grey and miserable place it would be in ukipland.
> 
> The lad who does our windows is Polish and he has been here for a decade.he started with a ladder and a bucket and now has a shiny new van. He is so busy that he has had to take on a young lad to help him. His wife works in the local Aldi and their little boy attends the local catholic school.
> 
> I have no idea if they ever claimed benefits but I suspect they have at some point. Its tough getting started at the best of times.
> 
> Under UKIP edict he would be booted out I suppose. But I believe that he makes a positive contribution to the UK and I would welcome more like him. He certainly pays more tax than our prime minister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be in wales but round here it is a chicken parmo.
> 
> One swallow does not a summer maske
> 
> You know this because he confides his private affairs to you ?    Or are you just making this up ?
Click to expand...

He does chat to me actually.We mainly talk about football but after 10 years we sometimes discuss this and that.More this than that if I am honest. You know matey, if you try talking to people as opposed to twitching your curtains when they walk down the road you may learn things.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was not your initial reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was, you chose to interpret what I said to fit your agenda. My original words quoted by you:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder *for the same rate of pay,* hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The market rate would be the market rate, regardless of immigration. Employers employ the best people possible for the wages they can afford to pay. The rate remains the same if 10 people apply for a job as it would if 100 people applied for the same job. From an employer's perspective they merely get to chose the best candidates from a larger sample. Tarmac never cut wages because they employed immigrants. There's no objective evidence that wages are reduced because of immigration.
Click to expand...







 Is that why the P.M some years back faced a revolt when it transpired he had let the EU dictate who could work on a new Government project and what wages would be paid. The work went to Polish/Czech workers employed in Poland and paid Polish rates of pay. Now how can you defend this without showing that the EU dictates what wages are paid and to which workers the jobs would go to. Nearly caused a national strike until Brown told the lies to cover up his selling of the family silver after selling the nations gold


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curry is the national dish of Britain. If ISIS wanted to wipe us out all they need to do is infiltrate all the curry houses. What a grey and miserable place it would be in ukipland.
> 
> The lad who does our windows is Polish and he has been here for a decade.he started with a ladder and a bucket and now has a shiny new van. He is so busy that he has had to take on a young lad to help him. His wife works in the local Aldi and their little boy attends the local catholic school.
> 
> I have no idea if they ever claimed benefits but I suspect they have at some point. Its tough getting started at the best of times.
> 
> Under UKIP edict he would be booted out I suppose. But I believe that he makes a positive contribution to the UK and I would welcome more like him. He certainly pays more tax than our prime minister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be in wales but round here it is a chicken parmo.
> 
> One swallow does not a summer maske
> 
> You know this because he confides his private affairs to you ?    Or are you just making this up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does chat to me actually.We mainly talk about football but after 10 years we sometimes discuss this and that.More this than that if I am honest. You know matey, if you try talking to people as opposed to twitching your curtains when they walk down the road you may learn things.
Click to expand...







 This shows just how silly you are doesn't it, and how you think everyone is just like you. I talk to people from all over the world, and send them TV pictures of my earth station. I even talk to Tim Peak and the rest of the crew licensed to do so when he is in my capture area. I even have Hussein the king of Jordan in my log book. Being virtually housebound it is the only way I can keep in contact with the outside world. So my friends are vastly more numerous than yours, and they come from all walks of life and nations. Maybe you should try listening to what people say and not just assume they are talking the same crap as you are.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stop pretending that I didn't debunk your claims with your own words. It is dishonest of you, and incredibly rude to lie to my face about something I personally did, and you are well aware of. Knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may believe this to be the case, I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "NOthing bothering you" is not something you like. *It is obvious that you strongly support Immigration. *I have asked you why. If you honestly don't know, then you need some serious introspection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. YOu did not answer my question. Do you think Diversity is "cool" or "fun"? Do you consider your circle of friends to be BETTER, because they are "diverse"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine.
> 
> Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 From post 366 in this very thread.
> 
> A.. Your words.
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> B. YOur words.
> 
> "Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.
> 
> Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly support immigration.I think that it has helped Britain make great strides. And the US for that matter. Everyone is an immigrant there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "great strides"?
> 
> 
> You guys keep saying shit like that.
> 
> I keep asking for examples.
> 
> YOu guys keep NOT being able to back up your claims.
> 
> But you keep making the same bs claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of life is better.
Click to expand...



Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper, and the girls of Rotherham, who were enslaved by immigrants.




> Our knowledge of the world has improved.




So, some immigrant told you a story about life back in some shitty Third World Hellhole. How exciting. NOt.




> We are less parochial and have a more cosmopolitan world view.



Subjective. YOU like that. There is no intrinsic value to it.



> Our economy has benefited from taxes paid by immigrants.



Which is one of primary reasons that your political class wants it. A larger population and economy can keep the "ponzi scheme" of the 19th century social programs going for a little while longer.

But they will still fail, and you will still have all the negatives of having imported a alien culture(s).



> We all have friends who are immigrants or children of immigrants.



YOu would have other friends, in a low immigration scenario.



> Some of us married an immigrants daughter.




You would have likely found another spouse.




> They have set up businesses and created work for people.




Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites. 



> They have integrated with British society and have provided role models and heroes in every sphere.
> In Wales we have Colin Jackson, Taulupe Falatau and Joe Calzaghe who all  represent Wales in sport and are venerated by the Welsh people.



If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else. 




> Here is a list of Asian owned businesses which employ thousands of British people.
> Top 20 Richest Asians




Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.



> Our public services would collapse without the thousands of immigrants who make it work.



Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs. 



> The greatest Welsh chanteuse is Shirley Bassey whose father was a Somali immigrant.



Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.



> Welshman Ryan Giggs was the greatest footballer in the World for a decade. His father was an immigrant from the West Indies. Ashley Williams is captain of Wales and Neil Taylor is the left back.Both are children of immigrants.



Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.



> In cricket Nasser Hussain was captain of England  as was Mark Ramprakash. There are around 100
> other immigrant cricketers who have represented England going back to Prince Ranjitsingh and the Nawab of Pataudi.




See above.


> Immigrants fuel our night time economy.There is a curry house or 10 in every town in Britain.Life without Curry is no life at all. Every town also has a Chinese restaurant and most have a Thai. It has freed us from the grey days of post war Britain.




You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene. There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook. They don't need all chinese servers.



> In the past 12 months a Pakistani immigrant was crowned the best baker in Britain, another Pakistani migrant will be elected Lord Mayor of London and an Algerian has been awarded the Player of the Year by the Premier League.



HOw much worse was the second best baker? What horrible cost would be borne by the population, if they had to settle for his baked goods instead?



> In music we have had, UB40,The Specials,The Beat,Hot Chocolate,Billy Ocean,Massive Attack, Mica Paris,Soul 2 Soul,The Selecter, Eddy Grant, The Real Thing amongst others. All of our lives would be poorer without these artists.



Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.



> Michelle Hussain is the voice of the BBC as well as being the hottest woman on the Planet.



She is not really that hot. YOu need to import some talking heads from America.



> Catherine Zeta Jones is the most beautiful Welsh woman ever and is descended from immigrants.



And she left you to move to America. And yet you still have access to her work.



> ...
> 
> I could go on but I think the point is made.You people sit in a cave playing with your undersized cocks and cant see the world outside. You make me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Do you need any more examples you racist **** ?



Shove your race card up your ass, you asshole.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one "emotionally invested in the policy" is you. You've had your answer, here, in case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again I answered your question; a person has a subjective view of their friends, because they *are* friends. To ask someone to compare his friends with someone else's is not only irrelevant to this discussion, but rather childish in my view (MY friend's betterr than YOUR friend!). If nothing else I'm the richer and more enlightened for having known them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your passionate defense of the policy is NOT a "don't care" behavior. It is a "cares strongly" behavior. Why are you so strongly invested in HIgh Levels of immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I did not ask you to compare your friends to another person's friends. I asked you if YOUR friends were better because they were diverse. You seemed to present their diversity AS THOUGH it was a good thing.
> 
> The comparison groups here would be the hypothetical group of friends you would have if such diversity was NOT available to you as you formed your group of friends.
> 
> Please stop dodging and answer my very simple and easy question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Oh please, if this is what you call a "passionate defence", you must not get out much. From the start all I've been doing is disputing your frantic scare-mongering and trying to put things into context and keeping a sense of proportion.
> 
> 2. Your question is unanswerable because it's based on subjective opinion about a group of people; it's not a question of who is "better" or "worse", it's about who you get on with. If this country was uniformly "white Anglo-Saxon" my group of friends would still be people I got on with. The key phrase here is "people I get on with"
Click to expand...



1. Yes. And I get out plenty.

2. Yes, I have asked you for your subjective opinion. That does not make it unanswerable. 

Are YOUR friends were better because they were diverse?

3. Why are you so resistant to answer the above question?


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No movement of goal posts, just sharing an anecdote from personal experience in the industry you cited. Here's an interesting article from a "right wing" newspaper, however:
> 
> "...It’s a cliché, but it’s a cliché for a reason: a few rotten apples aside (such as the criminal gangs from Eastern Europe who have made a home here along with their fellow countrymen), migrants mostly come here to do the jobs we can't or won’t. In the first category are those at the upper end, who work for mostly London-based companies that require access to global talent pools - but they're not really who we're talking about, given that they put in far more than they take out (unless you're competing against them for access to the London property market, or places at private school).
> 
> *In the second are those who do what are called 3D or 5D jobs - “dirty, difficult and dangerous”, or the same with “domestic and dull” added. That's confirmed by Migration Observatory, which found that it was precisely these "relatively low-skilled sectors and occupations" that have seen the biggest growth in foreign-born workers since the early 2000s. Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory*
> 
> None of this is to say that immigration isn’t a concern. Yes, people overestimate its impact: as a recent survey has found, people believe that immigrants make up a quarter of the population rather than the actual figure of 13 per cent. *And no, it doesn’t necessarily prevent British people getting jobs: witness the fact that the number of jobless families has fallen to an 18-year low, even as immigration remains stubbornly high (which in turn suggests that many of these new arrivals are adding to workforce rather than displacing Britons from their jobs).
> 
> Our immigration problems are a result of Britain's success*
> 
> 
> Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity".
> 
> Both. since schools reciving funding from foreign countries help defray costs borne by the taxpayer and the schools will accept native students, so it's a win-win scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curry is the national dish of Britain. If ISIS wanted to wipe us out all they need to do is infiltrate all the curry houses. What a grey and miserable place it would be in ukipland.
> 
> The lad who does our windows is Polish and he has been here for a decade.he started with a ladder and a bucket and now has a shiny new van. He is so busy that he has had to take on a young lad to help him. His wife works in the local Aldi and their little boy attends the local catholic school.
> 
> I have no idea if they ever claimed benefits but I suspect they have at some point. Its tough getting started at the best of times.
> 
> Under UKIP edict he would be booted out I suppose. But I believe that he makes a positive contribution to the UK and I would welcome more like him. He certainly pays more tax than our prime minister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be in wales but round here it is a chicken parmo.
> 
> One swallow does not a summer maske
> 
> You know this because he confides his private affairs to you ?    Or are you just making this up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does chat to me actually.We mainly talk about football but after 10 years we sometimes discuss this and that.More this than that if I am honest. You know matey, if you try talking to people as opposed to twitching your curtains when they walk down the road you may learn things.
Click to expand...


I doubt he will, too busy hob-knobbing with royalty, dontchya know. Has he told you his family came over with William the Conqueror...bloody immigrants!


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper,



So you admit immigrants can do the job better, thanks.




Correll said:


> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.



If they had the skill or talent or desire.



Correll said:


> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.



If they had the skill or talent or desire.



Correll said:


> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.



Correct! We agree on something.



Correll said:


> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.



They were quite sustainable until Thatcher introduced a "free market" into it and cut funding. 



Correll said:


> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.



If they had the skill or talent or desire.



Correll said:


> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.



If they had the skill or talent or desire.



Correll said:


> There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook.



Chinese? Immigrants!!!



Correll said:


> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene.



Yes you do.



Correll said:


> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.



If they had the skill or talent or desire.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All you just did there was repeat your claim that we already debunked. Brits ARE willing to do those jobs.
> 
> 2. Got it. So you admit it is not about natives NOT being willing to do the job, but about you not being willing to pay a fair wage. Thus, you try to cover the difference by paying less to desperate foreigners.
> 
> 3. Mmm, lets imagine that a single educator is supported by the money brought in from abroad. Yet in his career he would educate and graduate thousands of foreigners who will now be competing with British Citizens for jobs, and careers. Overall, looks like a negative for the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Debunked? Hardly.
> 2. Not me, the Tories.
> 3. Claptrap, most students go home and get rich/make their careers there.
> 
> The problem with "Little Englanders" like you is you think it's all about you; it's not.
> 
> The "darkies" aren't taking your jobs, chasing your women or molesting your kids; at least not to the extent you'd have us believe. Economic migrants come here to make money to send home to their families and they're  prepared to do any menial work that "the natives" won't do. Read, *Migrants in the UK Labour Market: An Overview | The Migration Observatory *in my link.
> 
> If the natives did, there'd be no vacancies and we'd have full employment. Migrants actually enrich our culture, rather than destroy it. All cultures evolve; we never had Christmas trees until Germans brought them over, do you like Pizza? most Brits do. An Italian invention and as for Curry (Asian), Kebabs (Greek/Turkish) some things we'd never have bothered with if migrants hadn't brought them over, and that's just food.
> 
> This article sums it up quite well:
> 
> "We need rather to view immigration from an entirely different perspective. We need to acknowledge the movement of peoples as neither an aberration, nor as an evil to be tolerated, but as an inherent part of human life. We need to view the social changes that immigration brings not as a loss of something precious, but also as the gain of something valuable, the creation of a more open, vibrant, cosmopolitan society. We should regard the clashes and conflicts in ideas and values that immigration often creates not as something to be feared and minimised but as something to be prized, the basis of social engagement, the means by which we can break out of our narrow cultural boxes and create possibility of a common language of citizenship."
> THE FACTS, THE MYTHS AND THE FRAMING OF IMMIGRATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Curry is the national dish of Britain. If ISIS wanted to wipe us out all they need to do is infiltrate all the curry houses. What a grey and miserable place it would be in ukipland.
> 
> The lad who does our windows is Polish and he has been here for a decade.he started with a ladder and a bucket and now has a shiny new van. He is so busy that he has had to take on a young lad to help him. His wife works in the local Aldi and their little boy attends the local catholic school.
> 
> I have no idea if they ever claimed benefits but I suspect they have at some point. Its tough getting started at the best of times.
> 
> Under UKIP edict he would be booted out I suppose. But I believe that he makes a positive contribution to the UK and I would welcome more like him. He certainly pays more tax than our prime minister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be in wales but round here it is a chicken parmo.
> 
> One swallow does not a summer maske
> 
> You know this because he confides his private affairs to you ?    Or are you just making this up ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does chat to me actually.We mainly talk about football but after 10 years we sometimes discuss this and that.More this than that if I am honest. You know matey, if you try talking to people as opposed to twitching your curtains when they walk down the road you may learn things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he will, too busy hob-knobbing with royalty, dontchya know. Has he told you his family came over with William the Conqueror...bloody immigrants!
Click to expand...

I have an awful feeling that his friends are better than my friends.Not sure how to cope with that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may believe this to be the case, I do not.
> 
> How you have come to this conclusion, probably has something to do with the fantasy in point 1. "Not bothering me" means I don't care one way or the other; I've just demonstrated that the issue has been hijacked by scaremongering bigots and is nowhere near as "bad" as they'd like people to believe.
> 
> My friends are my friends, your friends are yours, are mine better? You tell me why yours are better than mine.
> 
> Define what YOU mean by "Diversity"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 From post 366 in this very thread.
> 
> A.. Your words.
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> B. YOur words.
> 
> "Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.
> 
> Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly support immigration.I think that it has helped Britain make great strides. And the US for that matter. Everyone is an immigrant there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "great strides"?
> 
> 
> You guys keep saying shit like that.
> 
> I keep asking for examples.
> 
> YOu guys keep NOT being able to back up your claims.
> 
> But you keep making the same bs claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of life is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper, and the girls of Rotherham, who were enslaved by immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our knowledge of the world has improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, some immigrant told you a story about life back in some shitty Third World Hellhole. How exciting. NOt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are less parochial and have a more cosmopolitan world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. YOU like that. There is no intrinsic value to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our economy has benefited from taxes paid by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is one of primary reasons that your political class wants it. A larger population and economy can keep the "ponzi scheme" of the 19th century social programs going for a little while longer.
> 
> But they will still fail, and you will still have all the negatives of having imported a alien culture(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have friends who are immigrants or children of immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu would have other friends, in a low immigration scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us married an immigrants daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You would have likely found another spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have set up businesses and created work for people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have integrated with British society and have provided role models and heroes in every sphere.
> In Wales we have Colin Jackson, Taulupe Falatau and Joe Calzaghe who all  represent Wales in sport and are venerated by the Welsh people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of Asian owned businesses which employ thousands of British people.
> Top 20 Richest Asians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our public services would collapse without the thousands of immigrants who make it work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest Welsh chanteuse is Shirley Bassey whose father was a Somali immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welshman Ryan Giggs was the greatest footballer in the World for a decade. His father was an immigrant from the West Indies. Ashley Williams is captain of Wales and Neil Taylor is the left back.Both are children of immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In cricket Nasser Hussain was captain of England  as was Mark Ramprakash. There are around 100
> other immigrant cricketers who have represented England going back to Prince Ranjitsingh and the Nawab of Pataudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants fuel our night time economy.There is a curry house or 10 in every town in Britain.Life without Curry is no life at all. Every town also has a Chinese restaurant and most have a Thai. It has freed us from the grey days of post war Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene. There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook. They don't need all chinese servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past 12 months a Pakistani immigrant was crowned the best baker in Britain, another Pakistani migrant will be elected Lord Mayor of London and an Algerian has been awarded the Player of the Year by the Premier League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOw much worse was the second best baker? What horrible cost would be borne by the population, if they had to settle for his baked goods instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In music we have had, UB40,The Specials,The Beat,Hot Chocolate,Billy Ocean,Massive Attack, Mica Paris,Soul 2 Soul,The Selecter, Eddy Grant, The Real Thing amongst others. All of our lives would be poorer without these artists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Hussain is the voice of the BBC as well as being the hottest woman on the Planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not really that hot. YOu need to import some talking heads from America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Zeta Jones is the most beautiful Welsh woman ever and is descended from immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she left you to move to America. And yet you still have access to her work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I could go on but I think the point is made.You people sit in a cave playing with your undersized cocks and cant see the world outside. You make me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Do you need any more examples you racist **** ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shove your race card up your ass, you asshole.
Click to expand...

Seriously you are embarrassing yourself. This is just nonsense. A 5 year old could craft a better argument.
You asked how immigration had made the country better and I was able to give you a shed load without even thinking about it. If you are that deep in the trench there is no reaching you.

Are you seriously suggesting that the likes of Bassey and Giggs were responsible for holding back native talent ? Mind boggling.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit immigrants can do the job better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We agree on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were quite sustainable until Thatcher introduced a "free market" into it and cut funding.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese? Immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
Click to expand...




1. Yes, the immigrants can do the job better and/or cheaper. That doesn't mean that they are NEEDED to get the job done which is what you were claiming when you initially said they did jobs that native born whites would NOT do.

2. YOu are putting the interests of the employer who wants cheaper and better labor ahead of the far more numerous want-to-be native born workers who want jobs and raising wages.

3. Nope. In every instance the guy that was just barely edged out by the immigrant could have filled that role with a statistically insignificant drop in quality. Instead he lost out on his dreams because of Government Policy.

4. And no, modern First World social program systems are NOT sustainable with a post industrial greying, or even dropping population, and ever increasing and ever increasingly expensive life spans.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit immigrants can do the job better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We agree on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were quite sustainable until Thatcher introduced a "free market" into it and cut funding.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese? Immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, the immigrants can do the job better and/or cheaper. That doesn't mean that they are NEEDED to get the job done which is what you were claiming when you initially said they did jobs that native born whites would NOT do.
> 
> 2. YOu are putting the interests of the employer who wants cheaper and better labor ahead of the far more numerous want-to-be native born workers who want jobs and raising wages.
> 
> 3. Nope. In every instance the guy that was just barely edged out by the immigrant could have filled that role with a statistically insignificant drop in quality. Instead he lost out on his dreams because of Government Policy.
> 
> 4. And no, modern First World social program systems are NOT sustainable with a post industrial greying, or even dropping population, and ever increasing and ever increasingly expensive life spans.
Click to expand...

Your naked racism makes any point you make redundant.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 From post 366 in this very thread.
> 
> A.. Your words.
> 
> 
> " I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."
> 
> 
> Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.
> 
> 
> B. YOur words.
> 
> "Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."
> 
> It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.
> 
> 
> Your position that the UK needs immigrants because native born whites won't do those jobs is debunked with your own words.
> 
> Your denials at this point is absurd. Knock it off. We are past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your irrational defense of HIgh Levels of Immigration shows that you are emotionally invested in the policy. I have asked you why. YOu still have not answered. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 2b Save the Race Card for someone who cares.
> 
> 
> 3. I asked you if you thought your friends were better because they are diverse. YOu did not answer. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly support immigration.I think that it has helped Britain make great strides. And the US for that matter. Everyone is an immigrant there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "great strides"?
> 
> 
> You guys keep saying shit like that.
> 
> I keep asking for examples.
> 
> YOu guys keep NOT being able to back up your claims.
> 
> But you keep making the same bs claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of life is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper, and the girls of Rotherham, who were enslaved by immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our knowledge of the world has improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, some immigrant told you a story about life back in some shitty Third World Hellhole. How exciting. NOt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are less parochial and have a more cosmopolitan world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. YOU like that. There is no intrinsic value to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our economy has benefited from taxes paid by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is one of primary reasons that your political class wants it. A larger population and economy can keep the "ponzi scheme" of the 19th century social programs going for a little while longer.
> 
> But they will still fail, and you will still have all the negatives of having imported a alien culture(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have friends who are immigrants or children of immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu would have other friends, in a low immigration scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us married an immigrants daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You would have likely found another spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have set up businesses and created work for people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have integrated with British society and have provided role models and heroes in every sphere.
> In Wales we have Colin Jackson, Taulupe Falatau and Joe Calzaghe who all  represent Wales in sport and are venerated by the Welsh people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of Asian owned businesses which employ thousands of British people.
> Top 20 Richest Asians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our public services would collapse without the thousands of immigrants who make it work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest Welsh chanteuse is Shirley Bassey whose father was a Somali immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welshman Ryan Giggs was the greatest footballer in the World for a decade. His father was an immigrant from the West Indies. Ashley Williams is captain of Wales and Neil Taylor is the left back.Both are children of immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In cricket Nasser Hussain was captain of England  as was Mark Ramprakash. There are around 100
> other immigrant cricketers who have represented England going back to Prince Ranjitsingh and the Nawab of Pataudi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants fuel our night time economy.There is a curry house or 10 in every town in Britain.Life without Curry is no life at all. Every town also has a Chinese restaurant and most have a Thai. It has freed us from the grey days of post war Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene. There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook. They don't need all chinese servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past 12 months a Pakistani immigrant was crowned the best baker in Britain, another Pakistani migrant will be elected Lord Mayor of London and an Algerian has been awarded the Player of the Year by the Premier League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOw much worse was the second best baker? What horrible cost would be borne by the population, if they had to settle for his baked goods instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In music we have had, UB40,The Specials,The Beat,Hot Chocolate,Billy Ocean,Massive Attack, Mica Paris,Soul 2 Soul,The Selecter, Eddy Grant, The Real Thing amongst others. All of our lives would be poorer without these artists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Hussain is the voice of the BBC as well as being the hottest woman on the Planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not really that hot. YOu need to import some talking heads from America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Zeta Jones is the most beautiful Welsh woman ever and is descended from immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she left you to move to America. And yet you still have access to her work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I could go on but I think the point is made.You people sit in a cave playing with your undersized cocks and cant see the world outside. You make me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Do you need any more examples you racist **** ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shove your race card up your ass, you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously you are embarrassing yourself. This is just nonsense. A 5 year old could craft a better argument.
> You asked how immigration had made the country better and I was able to give you a shed load without even thinking about it. If you are that deep in the trench there is no reaching you.
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that the likes of Bassey and Giggs were responsible for holding back native talent ? Mind boggling.
Click to expand...




1. I certainly believe that you didn't give it any thought.

2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job. 

It is mind boggling that you can claim otherwise.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit immigrants can do the job better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We agree on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were quite sustainable until Thatcher introduced a "free market" into it and cut funding.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese? Immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, the immigrants can do the job better and/or cheaper. That doesn't mean that they are NEEDED to get the job done which is what you were claiming when you initially said they did jobs that native born whites would NOT do.
> 
> 2. YOu are putting the interests of the employer who wants cheaper and better labor ahead of the far more numerous want-to-be native born workers who want jobs and raising wages.
> 
> 3. Nope. In every instance the guy that was just barely edged out by the immigrant could have filled that role with a statistically insignificant drop in quality. Instead he lost out on his dreams because of Government Policy.
> 
> 4. And no, modern First World social program systems are NOT sustainable with a post industrial greying, or even dropping population, and ever increasing and ever increasingly expensive life spans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your naked racism makes any point you make redundant.
Click to expand...



I already told you to shove your race card up your ass.

WHat more do you want from me?

Here, have you read this yet?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> 2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job.



....and she was deemed the best applicant, so she got the job. If there was no immigration at all and this was a pure white Anglo-Saxon country, the best candidate would STILL get the job, and there would still be people with shattered dreams and ambitions.


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit immigrants can do the job better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We agree on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were quite sustainable until Thatcher introduced a "free market" into it and cut funding.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese? Immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, the immigrants can do the job better and/or cheaper. That doesn't mean that they are NEEDED to get the job done which is what you were claiming when you initially said they did jobs that native born whites would NOT do.
> 
> 2. YOu are putting the interests of the employer who wants cheaper and better labor ahead of the far more numerous want-to-be native born workers who want jobs and raising wages.
> 
> 3. Nope. In every instance the guy that was just barely edged out by the immigrant could have filled that role with a statistically insignificant drop in quality. Instead he lost out on his dreams because of Government Policy.
> 
> 4. And no, modern First World social program systems are NOT sustainable with a post industrial greying, or even dropping population, and ever increasing and ever increasingly expensive life spans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your naked racism makes any point you make redundant.
Click to expand...


I agreed with you initially but I've changed my mind. It's really not about racism, although for some anti-immigration proponents this could well be true individually. What seems to be coming apparent from what Correll has been posting is that it's all about "inadequates"; those people less talented, less skilled, less educated, etc.

It's about preying on their fears and finding scapegoats they can focus on instead of attempting to better themselves or questioning how/why society has let them down. The classic, "it's not my fault I can't get a job, it's those bloody immigrants coming in and taking the job I wanted!" approach makes these people feel both "good" about themselves and "victims" at the same time.

These same scaremongering tactics were used against Jewish migrants in the late 19th early 20th century from Russia, and against Afro-Carribean and Asian and African migrants in the mid to late 20th century.  Guess what? We adjusted, adapted and evolved.

What Corell is "concerned" about is the fact he (she) percieves his "tribe" is under attack; this article is worth a look: Tribalism

"My being Jewish is a part of me to be sure, but no more important a part of me than my gender, than my nationality, my sexuality, my interests, my dreams, in fact the whole sum of my experiences!  I can’t splice myself into pieces just to please others.

But for some people – this bit player in my identity puts me firmly in the box they’ve allocated to me, along with all manner of preconceptions and stereotypes. And we all do this to an extent; when we meet someone we neatly try to slot them into some pre-allocated segmentation. And at the same time, we also then gravitate towards those that seem most like us, most like a part of our ‘tribe’.

Because in essence we are tribal. Whether we’re genetically programmed to be, or have evolved to be, or learnt to be – I’ll leave that discussion to the nature/ nurture, chicken and egg brigade. Essentially, we gravitate to those that are like us. Think of any new group setting, first day at college, a wedding or conference and you can see tribalism in action. When we come in independently and we’re on the lookout for a welcome and recognition, then we look out for that person who most resembles us. Whether on grounds of gender, faith, style, background (public schools boys can spot each other at 100 paces!) – we find each other.

And although in most cases this isn’t really a problem, the problems happen when one tribe believes that they are better than the other tribe. Then we start to see that group as the ‘other’ as somehow threatening or lesser than us.

Migrants today are being blamed for all of our woes. Can’t get a house? Blame the migrants. Can’t get a job? Must be the migrants. Traffic jams? It’s those pesky migrants again. Fungal foot infection?? Ok so I made that last one up, but I actually wouldn’t be surprised to see it in the headlines of a certain paper that shall remain nameless!

And at the moment, there is a growing sense of outrage that ‘our’ tribe is under attack, that our tribe’s values are being diluted, that we need to protect our tribe from those evil, scrounging tribes from over there in otherland, Ug.

But what exactly is our tribe? Notwithstanding the fact that we all (yes all of us) are descended from some otherland (think Romans, Normans, Angles, Saxons, Jutes etc, etc.) – migration to and from this country is a long standing and established British tradition. We now even seem to be trying to subdivide our British tribe to devolved maps of yore."


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and she was deemed the best applicant, so she got the job. If there was no immigration at all and this was a pure white Anglo-Saxon country, the best candidate would STILL get the job, and there would still be people with shattered dreams and ambitions.
Click to expand...



And thus she DID "hold back native talent".

Thus there is a negligible benefit to the UK, in that Bassey was slightly better than the next to best singer, 

while the cost is that one "native talent" UK citizen was denied that opportunity.


If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration.

Showing a good singer who happens to be a child off an immigrant does NOT do that.

The UK would still have had excellent singers without immigration.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and she was deemed the best applicant, so she got the job. If there was no immigration at all and this was a pure white Anglo-Saxon country, the best candidate would STILL get the job, and there would still be people with shattered dreams and ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And thus she DID "hold back native talent".
> 
> Thus there is a negligible benefit to the UK, in that Bassey was slightly better than the next to best singer,
> 
> while the cost is that one "native talent" UK citizen was denied that opportunity.
> 
> 
> If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration.
> 
> Showing a good singer who happens to be a child off an immigrant does NOT do that.
> 
> The UK would still have had excellent singers without immigration.
Click to expand...

You are a riot kid. People are laughing at you. Nobody is that dumb.

Kind of begs the question what would,in your mature opinion, be "something good" ?


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the brits who don't have jobs because an immigrant is doing the job better and/or cheaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit immigrants can do the job better, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filling niches that could have been filled by native born UK whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those immigrants had NOT immigrated, those roles would have been filled by someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows that immigration is great for the immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We agree on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are using cheap labor to cover up the non-sustainability of your social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were quite sustainable until Thatcher introduced a "free market" into it and cut funding.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a job that could have been filled by an actual Welsh singer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is sports hero a job that native born whites won't do? SOmeone else would have had those slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chinese buffet I go to. Yes, you can argue that you want an authentic chinese cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chinese? Immigrants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need mass immigration to have a rich food scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increased competition that crushed the dreams of native born whites who wanted to be rock stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had the skill or talent or desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, the immigrants can do the job better and/or cheaper. That doesn't mean that they are NEEDED to get the job done which is what you were claiming when you initially said they did jobs that native born whites would NOT do.
> 
> 2. YOu are putting the interests of the employer who wants cheaper and better labor ahead of the far more numerous want-to-be native born workers who want jobs and raising wages.
> 
> 3. Nope. In every instance the guy that was just barely edged out by the immigrant could have filled that role with a statistically insignificant drop in quality. Instead he lost out on his dreams because of Government Policy.
> 
> 4. And no, modern First World social program systems are NOT sustainable with a post industrial greying, or even dropping population, and ever increasing and ever increasingly expensive life spans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your naked racism makes any point you make redundant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed with you initially but I've changed my mind. It's really not about racism, although for some anti-immigration proponents this could well be true individually. What seems to be coming apparent from what Correll has been posting is that it's all about "inadequates"; those people less talented, less skilled, less educated, etc.
> 
> 
> It's about preying on their fears and finding scapegoats they can focus on instead of attempting to better themselves or questioning how/why society has let them down. The classic, "it's not my fault I can't get a job, it's those bloody immigrants coming in and taking the job I wanted!" approach makes these people feel both "good" about themselves and "victims" at the same time.
Click to expand...


We have gone over this point repeatedly. As you admitted, in your quotes below, it is not about the Native Born Whites being "inadequate" but about the immigrants being willing to the job cheaper or worker harder for the same pay. 

None of that means the native born workers are "inadequate".

Thus, your attack aimed at Native Born White workers is shown to be a rationalization for your support of the policy of HIgh Immigration.


1. Your words.


" I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."


Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.


2. YOur words.

"Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."


It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.





> ...
> And although in most cases this isn’t really a problem, the problems happen when one tribe believes that they are better than the other tribe. Then we start to see that group as the ‘other’ as somehow threatening or lesser than us.
> 
> Migrants today are being blamed for all of our woes. Can’t get a house? Blame the migrants. Can’t get a job? Must be the migrants. Traffic jams? It’s those pesky migrants again. Fungal foot infection?? Ok so I made that last one up, but I actually wouldn’t be surprised to see it in the headlines of a certain paper that shall remain nameless!
> 
> And at the moment, there is a growing sense of outrage that ‘our’ tribe is under attack, that our tribe’s values are being diluted, that we need to protect our tribe from those evil, scrounging tribes from over there in otherland, Ug.
> 
> But what exactly is our tribe? Notwithstanding the fact that we all (yes all of us) are descended from some otherland (think Romans, Normans, Angles, Saxons, Jutes etc, etc.) – migration to and from this country is a long standing and established British tradition. We now even seem to be trying to subdivide our British tribe to devolved maps of yore."





Most of this thread has been supporters of the policy of High Immigration trying to demonstrate the benefits of High Immigration.

(Remember when you initially claimed that native born whites wouldn't do the jobs? LOL.)

That is what you need to do in order to justify the national policy. If the policy does NOT benefit the citizens of the nation, then the policy should be changed.

I have debunked your claims* with your own words*, repeatedly.


Calling my concern for my interests and the interests of "those that are like" me, "tribalism" does not support your position.

It is merely an attempt to change the subject from the actual TOPIC, to an examination of your opinion of my motivations.

This is a debate you cannot lose.

For all you have to do is present your negative opinion of my motives, and character, and dismiss all evidence or argument to the contrary.

This suppresses a debate that you had lost, and though smearing your ideological opponent's character marginalizes him and his position.

It is a vile form of propaganda, and a very common one.

It is widely known as the Race Card.

ONe of the smaller side effects of this tactic, btw, was the massive rape ring in Rotherham, with the rape and torture of thousands of native born white children.

That that does not give you pause to use this tactic is unbelievable to me.

Truthfully, and I feel comfortable telling you this, because you are feel so comfortable assigning to me vile motives without any just reason,  

your lack of concern about the horrific costs of your methods makes you disgusting to me.

FOr you.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and she was deemed the best applicant, so she got the job. If there was no immigration at all and this was a pure white Anglo-Saxon country, the best candidate would STILL get the job, and there would still be people with shattered dreams and ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And thus she DID "hold back native talent".
> 
> Thus there is a negligible benefit to the UK, in that Bassey was slightly better than the next to best singer,
> 
> while the cost is that one "native talent" UK citizen was denied that opportunity.
> 
> 
> If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration.
> 
> Showing a good singer who happens to be a child off an immigrant does NOT do that.
> 
> The UK would still have had excellent singers without immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a riot kid. People are laughing at you. Nobody is that dumb.
> 
> Kind of begs the question what would,in your mature opinion, be "something good" ?
Click to expand...



From the post you just "responded to", two sentences above your post, you moron.


"If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration."


BTW, asshole, nothing in your post challenged my point about Bassey.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> We have gone over this point repeatedly.



Yes we have, and you have still failed to grasp it, preferring instead to promote your agenda



Correll said:


> I have debunked your claims* with your own words*, repeatedly.



Only on your planet, in the real world, not so much.


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> This is a debate you cannot lose.



Yup, when you are in the right, that's pretty much a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and she was deemed the best applicant, so she got the job. If there was no immigration at all and this was a pure white Anglo-Saxon country, the best candidate would STILL get the job, and there would still be people with shattered dreams and ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And thus she DID "hold back native talent".
> 
> Thus there is a negligible benefit to the UK, in that Bassey was slightly better than the next to best singer,
> 
> while the cost is that one "native talent" UK citizen was denied that opportunity.
> 
> 
> If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration.
> 
> Showing a good singer who happens to be a child off an immigrant does NOT do that.
> 
> The UK would still have had excellent singers without immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a riot kid. People are laughing at you. Nobody is that dumb.
> 
> Kind of begs the question what would,in your mature opinion, be "something good" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the post you just "responded to", two sentences above your post, you moron.
> 
> 
> "If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration."
> 
> 
> BTW, asshole, nothing in your post challenged my point about Bassey.
Click to expand...


Shirley is a unique talent. There is no next in line. She made the world a better place. You know that she isnt a muslim dont you ?


----------



## Challenger

Correll said:


> For all you have to do is present your negative opinion of my motives, and character, and dismiss all evidence or argument to the contrary.



Well you've not provided any evidence or argument, merely presented your negative opinion of my motives and character, while dismissing or reinterpreting any evidence or argument that was contrary to your views. So coming from you, that's rich.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have gone over this point repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have, and you have still failed to grasp it, preferring instead to promote your agenda
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have debunked your claims* with your own words*, repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only on your planet, in the real world, not so much.
Click to expand...




1. Your words.


" I worked for Tarmac about that time and we found Eastern European migrant workers just as skilled as their British counterparts but they were more reliable and worked harder for the same rate of pay, hiring them was a no brainer; the free market can be a bitch to those who get complacent and lazy."


Thus, it is not about Brits NOT being willing to do the work, but about employers wanting better workers than they can get from a First World nation without increasing pay.


2. YOur words.

"Where will you get the money from? These foreign medical professionals were attracted because the NHS paid more than they earned in their home countries; raise the wages to what a native would expect and you'd bankrupt the NHS, which is cracking at the seams already. Haven't you heard, we live in an age of "austerity"."


It is not that Brits won't do the work, it's that immigrants will do it cheaper.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a debate you cannot lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, when you are in the right, that's pretty much a foregone conclusion.
Click to expand...



1. Odd the way you cut the part where I describe the reason you can't lose is because you are a dishonest prick,

2. and that you goals are to unfairly smear those you cannot best in honest debate,

3. and to change the subject from a policy that you cannot honestly defend.

And by "odd" I mean completely to be expected from a dishonest leftist partisan propagandist.


Oh, btw.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And yes. In 1953, Bassey signed her first professional contract, to sing in the touring variety show _Memories of Jolson_, a musical based on the life of Al Jolson. I guarantee there were other applicants for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and she was deemed the best applicant, so she got the job. If there was no immigration at all and this was a pure white Anglo-Saxon country, the best candidate would STILL get the job, and there would still be people with shattered dreams and ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And thus she DID "hold back native talent".
> 
> Thus there is a negligible benefit to the UK, in that Bassey was slightly better than the next to best singer,
> 
> while the cost is that one "native talent" UK citizen was denied that opportunity.
> 
> 
> If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration.
> 
> Showing a good singer who happens to be a child off an immigrant does NOT do that.
> 
> The UK would still have had excellent singers without immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a riot kid. People are laughing at you. Nobody is that dumb.
> 
> Kind of begs the question what would,in your mature opinion, be "something good" ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the post you just "responded to", two sentences above your post, you moron.
> 
> 
> "If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration."
> 
> 
> BTW, asshole, nothing in your post challenged my point about Bassey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley is a unique talent. There is no next in line. She made the world a better place. You know that she isnt a muslim dont you ?
Click to expand...


There was someone next in line. There were other great singers.

SHe recorded a theme song for Thunderball.

Then the studio had Dionne Warwick rerecord it.

THen they decided to go with Tom Jones.

Was the world a "worse" place because Tom Jones sang the theme for Thunderball, rather than Shirley Bassey?

No. 

If you want to show a benefit to the UK from immigration, you have to show something good that happened to the UK, that could NOT have happened without immigration.


----------



## Correll

Challenger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you have to do is present your negative opinion of my motives, and character, and dismiss all evidence or argument to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you've not provided any evidence or argument, merely presented your negative opinion of my motives and character, while dismissing or reinterpreting any evidence or argument that was contrary to your views. So coming from you, that's rich.
Click to expand...



That is what is commonly known as a lie.

You opened with the claim that immigrants were needed because native born white uk citizens would not do those jobs.

I posted links showing that was not true.

You then claimed that the immigrants worked cheaper or better than the native born white uk citizens.

I pointed out that that was putting the interests of the employers over that of the more numerous workers. 

You did some hemming and hawing and are now trying to change the subject.

I have asked some questions about your motivation, seeing as how your own words have debunked your original stated reason for supporting High Levels of Immigration, but you still hold to your position.

After all, if you have admitted that you know your stated reason for a position is not true, and you have,

and then you still hold to your position, 

logically that demonstrates that your stated reason was not your real reason.


----------



## Vagabond63

Phoenall said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the EU shown any interest in respecting the democratically expressed will of various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these "various national populations who want to protect themselves, their economy and their culture" voted in EU elections they might be taken more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What EU elections, as the people are not allowed to vote on such matters, that is only for the unelected eurocrats in Brussels to decide. When were you ever asked to vote on a bail out for Greece or the length of a cucumber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I respectfully suggest when anyone was ever asked to vote on whether they wanted their children to be forced to go to academies, or to build a hugely expensive fleet of aircraft carriers?
> 
> The European Parliament is directly elected by all EU citizens. The "unelected Eurocrats in Brussels" no longer have the power to  make laws and rulings without the consent of the EUP since Maastricht in 1992. The powers of the European Parliament have increased over time and lately it has been showing signs of "independance" from national governments. Like the saying goes if you don't vote, you can't bitch about the government you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as the men in grey suits are the ones making the laws, the elected members just do as they are told and vote the laws in.  The laws are made by unelected civil servants and unless you live in Europe you wont understand how this can happen.  Maastricht has been scrapped many times over by new legislation that handed the reigns of power to the neo Marxists in control of EU departments. They say carrots must be orange and straight and we see thousands of tons being fed to the animals.
Click to expand...


That might have been true in the 1970's but a lot has changed in the last 40 years, the Commission can only propose laws and the EU Parliament amends or rejects them. The EU Parliament appoints and can dismiss Commissioners, so the balance of power has shifted dramatically towards a far more democratic EU. In 2009, for example, the EU abolished many red-tape regulations, including those regarding the curvature of fruit and vegetables.

There are a lot of "Euromyths" put about by Right-wingers and Euroskeptics and also Left-wingers and Pro-Europeans to pursue their respective agendas.

This piece by the BBC explains some of the more whacky ones:

BBC NEWS | Europe | Guide to the best euromyths

Enjoy.


----------



## Vagabond63

As regards jobs Brits won't do, I found these interesting articles on the subject:

More foreign workers needed to do farm work unemployed and "lazy" Brits won't do

Let more immigrants into UK because Brits won't take our jobs, says


----------



## Correll

Vagabond63 said:


> As regards jobs Brits won't do, I found these interesting articles on the subject:
> 
> More foreign workers needed to do farm work unemployed and "lazy" Brits won't do
> 
> Let more immigrants into UK because Brits won't take our jobs, says



Migrant farm workers might actually be a job so crappy that First World Citizens won't do it.

I have not heard firm numbers on how many of those are required. 

It is not the huge levels of immigration we see today.


Pizza workers? 

Err, Yeah. They can raise their wages, or the world can limp along with one less pizza chain. 

Fuck them if they think their desire to underpay their workers is more important than the well being of the nation as a whole.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As regards jobs Brits won't do, I found these interesting articles on the subject:
> 
> More foreign workers needed to do farm work unemployed and "lazy" Brits won't do
> 
> Let more immigrants into UK because Brits won't take our jobs, says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migrant farm workers might actually be a job so crappy that First World Citizens won't do it.
> 
> I have not heard firm numbers on how many of those are required.
> 
> It is not the huge levels of immigration we see today.
> 
> 
> Pizza workers?
> 
> Err, Yeah. They can raise their wages, or the world can limp along with one less pizza chain.
> 
> Fuck them if they think their desire to underpay their workers is more important than the well being of the nation as a whole.
Click to expand...




Are you still here pretending to be British?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As regards jobs Brits won't do, I found these interesting articles on the subject:
> 
> More foreign workers needed to do farm work unemployed and "lazy" Brits won't do
> 
> Let more immigrants into UK because Brits won't take our jobs, says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migrant farm workers might actually be a job so crappy that First World Citizens won't do it.
> 
> I have not heard firm numbers on how many of those are required.
> 
> It is not the huge levels of immigration we see today.
> 
> 
> Pizza workers?
> 
> Err, Yeah. They can raise their wages, or the world can limp along with one less pizza chain.
> 
> Fuck them if they think their desire to underpay their workers is more important than the well being of the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here pretending to be British?
Click to expand...



Took me a second to remember what you were about.

BTW, are you claiming, since you "aren't british" that you don't have an opinion on what we are discussing?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As regards jobs Brits won't do, I found these interesting articles on the subject:
> 
> More foreign workers needed to do farm work unemployed and "lazy" Brits won't do
> 
> Let more immigrants into UK because Brits won't take our jobs, says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migrant farm workers might actually be a job so crappy that First World Citizens won't do it.
> 
> I have not heard firm numbers on how many of those are required.
> 
> It is not the huge levels of immigration we see today.
> 
> 
> Pizza workers?
> 
> Err, Yeah. They can raise their wages, or the world can limp along with one less pizza chain.
> 
> Fuck them if they think their desire to underpay their workers is more important than the well being of the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here pretending to be British?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a second to remember what you were about.
> 
> BTW, are you claiming, since you "aren't british" that you don't have an opinion on what we are discussing?
Click to expand...



I'm saying you are not British, and you should stop pretending to be.


----------

